# Calcutta Hardware Vendor Feedback Forum



## S!D (Sep 11, 2007)

This would be a place for people to give feedback on vendors (in Calcutta) they have dealt/interacted with.
We welcome all Positive/Negative feedback as long as it is constructive, in the sense that it should give all readers a clear knowledge and a more decided choice on which vendors to buy from.
Rather than all of us making the same mistake by going to the wrong shops over n over again, we can actually come up with a list of preferred vendors, who always give comparatively better price/support.

Looking forward to a whole lota inputs from all Calcuttans .


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 12, 2007)

good idea...I think this would help newbies get an idea as to where to go for their hardware requirements and where not to go...it'll also help other gather some good idea about the calcutta hardware market...
As far as I'am concerned I'd head to Supreme - The IT Mall,at the G.C.Avenue and Chittaranjan Avenue crossing when I need to buy a whole system for me or for my friends - I know they over-charge...well not to me ...so I dont need to worry...

I'd say when shopping for computer parts in Calcutta do your homework or shall I say field work...take quotations from individual stores before making ur decision...also check prices at online portals to get an overall idea...

for individual parts I usually look around in Chandni Chowk area and Lenin Sarani...mainly at Vendanth,Arihant,Rashi Peripherals,etc

Try to avoid places like Computer Exchange,Technocrat,etc...they'll seriously overcharge you...


----------



## S!D (Sep 12, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Try to avoid places like Computer Exchange,Technocrat,etc...they'll seriously overcharge you...


Well even I used to hold the same opinion about Technocrat(the one in central ave).
But strangely enough, when I bot a pair of Creative Inspire 2.1speakers more than a month ago, they had given me the best price.
I got it for Rs 1700+Tax, whereas other places in chandni were as bad as Rs1900-2000. Supreme asked for Rs1850 and the didn't even have ready stock .
Even when I got my comp, technocrat was the only place other than supreme who could provide all the components(others like Saboo claimed they never even heard of an *M2A-VM*).
So I guess there is nothing like a vendor who wud gv u the best price always. U still gotta take the pain of asking around.

**********
BTW.. did anyone notice? They are constructing some kind of a huge Computer/Electronics Mall right opposite Technocrat in Central Ave.
Will try to get more information if I can drop by over the weekend..

**********


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 12, 2007)

I got a good deal from one Fashion Computers which is opposite Vedanta and at a lil distance  from it.


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

WHAT!!! technocrat doesent even have coolermaster stuff, and they dont even have asus stuff i think


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey S!D..good that you created this thread. Waiting for Saurav to post real soon. Also why dont you post your experience, and what you bought from where.

OT: @Bobby...zinda hai kya bhai?

@sashijoseph...can you please post what you bought and what was the pocket pinch?


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's what I purchased (tax extra)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=592784&postcount=697


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 12, 2007)

This is good thread started. I am unlucky that I will not get benefit to this thread. cause I am from Assam. however for those member who  if any from Dibrugarh/Tinsukia Dist can Purchase computer components from Jain Computer. Tinsukia. I think there prices are  are geuine.  Recently I purchased 
1. 400 W SMPS (frontech) - 450/-
2. 1 GB apacer pen drive Rs. 650/-
3. All in one card reader Rs.195/-
4. Frontech External TV tuner Card with remote - 1200/-
5. 4 port usb hub - 100/-
6. 80 gb Western Digital PATA hdd - 2000/- 
7. FRONTECH  SPEAKER 480w - 250/- (wITHOUT WOOFER)
NOT PURCHASED ASKED FOR PRICE
1. 80 GB SATA HDD 2150/-
2.160 GB STATA HDD 2350/-


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 12, 2007)

Well as sabret00the said..do your homework/fieldwork as it would help a lot..
Keep one thing in mind while doing the homework is to get hold of the model number of the H/W which u intend to buy and also of those which the company has stopped production as of now..

It happened with me when i was on hunt for my SATA 3Gb/s HDD. The people at Lalani showed me a WD HDD of a make which the company had stopped production a year back...

As for shopping spare/replacement parts..well get quotes from around the shops and fix on one shop offering the best price and then try to bargain there a little bit..

Shops to just know the benchmark prices over which you should not go :
1.Supreme
2.Technocrat

That's all i can make out right now..hope this helps...


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

i bought my headset from technocrat they were giving it at the cheapest rate, although they were overpricing ram and stuff so i just decided to buy it from the net. besides does anyone know hows the logitech g7 planning to get that one

anyways cud someone check some stuff for me
xfx 650i ultra, price
core 2 duo 2.66ghz
case, need good cooling and good case budget round 2k +-
smps, 4k +- (for 8800gts 320mb)
very good cooler for core 2 duo 2.5kMAX
hard disk 250gig
a really long monitor plug the one used to plug to ur monitor
if possible all from one store


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 12, 2007)

nice thread.keep it up Sid .

dont anyone go to Velocity and Savera??


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

hey guys how much would a 2gb set of 800mhz memory cost me


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 12, 2007)

rb_kaustuv said:
			
		

> Keep one thing in mind while doing the homework is to get hold of the model number of the H/W which u intend to buy and also of those which the company has stopped production as of now..
> 
> It happened with me when i was on hunt for my SATA 3Gb/s HDD. The people at Lalani showed me a WD HDD of a make which the company had stopped production a year back...


 
Very very important point...this happened to me too...I had bought a WD 80GB Pata hdd back in 2005 from Supreme which carried 3 years of warranty from the vendor...it conked off about 3-4months back...I checked the serial number in the WD website and found it to be out of warranty...called up the helpline and the lady said that I'll have to email a scanned copy of the retailer's bill to them and then only they'll extend the warranty or give the harddrive to the retailer and get warranty from them...so I had to give the harddrive to Supreme....so guys my advice is be alert and watchout...


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 12, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> nice thread.keep it up Sid .
> 
> dont anyone go to Velocity and Savera??


 
Long time no see..what's up Bullzi...???

Hey gaurav, Bullzi's here..remember???

Well last saturday (8-9-2007) gaurav,aryayush and me went to Savera.
Aryayush got a NetGear wireless router (WGR45..aryayush correct me if i am wrong...) for 1700(or 1800) inclusive of all taxes...
I got the APC BR-800 IN (800VA, 540W) SMPS for 4700 inclusive of taxes..

So people do go to Savera(It's the Rashi Peripheral outlet u see..)


----------



## S!D (Sep 12, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> hey guys how much would a 2gb set of 800mhz memory cost me





			
				entrana said:
			
		

> anyways cud someone check some stuff for me
> xfx 650i ultra, price..............
> ...........a really long monitor plug the one used to plug to ur monitor
> if possible all from one store


 Wrong thread buddy..
This is a place where u post after u have purchased or have enquired to let us know about ur expirience with the vendor.


			
				entrana said:
			
		

> i bought my headset from technocrat they were giving it at the cheapest rate, although they were overpricing ram and stuff so i just decided to buy it from the net.


Can u fill in more details of the model# and which all shops u compared the prices with.

If u frequent Technocrat and/or have good terms with anyone there, please share contact details. That might help others when they visit this shop next time.
Also if the online shop gave u better price on the RAM, please do let us know which one u got and from which site.
And thanks for adding this point entrana..I believe this thread doesnt have to be limited to shops...we can also include feedback on online stores which deliver to calcutta.


			
				entrana said:
			
		

> WHAT!!! technocrat doesent even have coolermaster stuff, and they dont even have asus stuff i think


I'm not a big fan of Technocrat myself..but I dont think thats a way to judge a vendor..Supreme was the only vendor I have seen who showcase Coolermaster Cabby's in Calcutta. Please fill in if I am wrong..
And considering the kinda prices Coolermaster has, most ppl in calcutta still cant afford it.
And Technocrat do have a very good stock of ASUS products.
When I bot my PC, the ASUS M2A-VM was relatively new and hard to find.
Supreme and Technocrat we the two places who actually had stock.
Places like Saboo and Computer Exchange didnt even know it exists.
************************


			
				sashijoseph said:
			
		

> I got a good deal from one Fashion Computers which is opposite Vedanta and at a lil distance from it.


Please tell us details on what date u got these.
That way, we can have someone second these prices with any better deals they might have received around the same time.
As we all know, component prices fluctuate by the week if not by the day..
************************


			
				skghosh44 said:
			
		

> This is good thread started. I am unlucky that I will not get benefit to this thread. cause I am from Assam. however for those member who if any from Dibrugarh/Tinsukia Dist can Purchase computer components from Jain Computer.


Buddy.. u r more than welcome!
We can use this as a platform to even compare prices in neighbouring states as well.
************************


			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> nice thread.keep it up Sid .


Thanks buddy..


			
				BULLZI said:
			
		

> dont anyone go to Velocity and Savera??


give us some more feedback about..and location of these shops
************************


			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> Hey S!D..good that you created this thread. Waiting for Saurav to post real soon.


_ Arre saar, apnar moto mohan byakti amader ei gorib-khanay pododhuli diyechen..amara toh anonde utfullo hoye gelam_  
And yes, even I am waitin for Saurav to post..He's the one with the most content in this topic


			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> Also why dont you post your experience, and what you bought from where.


will do soon..for now I am pasting what i have already posted somewhere else..


> Saboo..man, really horrible service. The guy at the counter had no knowledge of products and had a strange affliction to suggest products of his own liking. In fact, they did not have any clue that the mobo & monitor I asked for, existed in the market. He even tried asking around to others in the shop. and a guy over the counter gave a smirk n said, "net pe kuch bhi dekh lete hain, aur sochte hai india mein mil jayega.."
> After that, I dont think i'll visit that shop even if it gives out stuff for free.
> Service matters..and Supreme does a good job on that.


-------------------------------


> Here's my experience with supreme..
> I got the prices on a Friday..when I was leavin the shop, a guy at the gate said he was from supreme customer support() and asked my reason of visit and if I got wat i wanted..
> i filled up his little form and gave my ph.# as well.
> Monday, I bot my comp, and on wednesday i get a call from cust support if my comp was havin any issues and asked for a feedback on the guy at the counter.
> ...


----------------------------
contradicting my experience we had spitfire stating:


			
				spitfire said:
			
		

> Now let me tell you my experience with supreme !!!!!
> 2 years ago I bought a 6200 256 mb agp 8x card from them.
> It wasnt working right.so the very next day I took it back to supreme for replacement.
> 
> ...


We are looking forward to more extensive feedback and experiences like this. And *spitfire..*next time please get the name of the person u spoke to and include it in the post.
Thanks to *spitfire*..I got an insight abt supreme that I never had to face..but its good now that I know it can actually happen to some one here.
**********************
If any of u guys think u got the wrong treatment or bad support in any shop...PLEASE post it here and definitely get the name of the person you spoke to. I'm sure we have some people who have good relations with selective vendors..we can actually help there.

For instance, me n Bobby have good terms with Supreme. So if u r facing any isuues with them(apart from prices;only on service and support) let us know, n we might be able to help u get a resolution. So guys, if anyone has good terms with any particular shop; please post it here n let us know.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 12, 2007)

excellent thread Sid...It will help a lot of kolkatans...
Thumbs up !


----------



## S!D (Sep 12, 2007)

Once we have sufficient data backing us up..I would like to Create a *BLACKLIST* & a *GREENLIST *of vendors and would keep updating it from time to time, based on an opinion POLL.


----------



## sashijoseph (Sep 12, 2007)

^^Nice idea.


----------



## subratabera (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice thread...Keep it running...

If possible post the exact location of the places... (full address, how to reach there easily etc.)


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^Another vendor I'am extremely satisfied with is Jai Mahavira(Call:- 9433014651),who mostly deal in Zebronics,Leadtek,Biostar & Coolermaster(coming soon) and found their prices lesser than that of M.D.Computers...
I had my Zeb Platinum 500 psu which had conked off on me...and they actually gave me a substitute psu for the period while mine was sent to company for repairs....


----------



## S!D (Sep 13, 2007)

So Lets do this:
everybody post a list of Vendors and give them a  for Blacklist and a  for Greenlist. Your opinion has to be backed by a valid reason which should be attached to the same post..
LEmme start:
Supreme  :: Reason already mentioned earlier in this thread
Saboo  :: Reason already mentioned earlier in this thread


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 13, 2007)

Supreme,Arihant,Vedanth,Jai Mahavira,Rashi 
Really dont have a  Blacklist as such....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 13, 2007)

Supreme , Lalani  ...  bad customer interaction if ur new !!! and they claim to know everything !!!
Easter Logica   , actually after being here , i never required to go to other shops  ..


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^I agree with you here that Supreme might not be very smooth to new customers or potential customers but that's because the amount of customers they handle on a daily basis..and hence they cant waste a lot of time on someone who's just come to take prices of some hifi expensive hardware and then probably walk out of the store without buying anything or buying something extremely cheap....


----------



## S!D (Sep 13, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> Supreme,Arihant,Vedanth,Jai Mahavira,Rashi
> Really dont have a  Blacklist as such....


Buddy reasons and experiences(on Vedanth, Arihant, Rashi; the rest u hv posted earlier)..



			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Supreme, Lalani  ... bad customer interaction if ur new !!! and they claim to know everything!!!


Thats the very reason we have created this thread..
We want to minimise and if possible eliminate any differential treatment u get in *any* shop. Lalani I have no idea about..but I can help u with Supreme..do let me know the next time u plan to buy anything from there.


			
				deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Easter Logica   , actually after being here , i never required to go to other shops  ..


If u share good relations with this shop..try n get a name and phone no. of a representative there and post it here.
----------------
If any end-user had bad interaction with Eastern Logica please post it here. So we'd have a second opinion.


----------



## akash_piddim (Sep 13, 2007)

What is the price for XFX Geforce 8600GT,GTS?
Also,does supreme keep xfx cards in stock?Please hurry!!!!!


----------



## S!D (Sep 13, 2007)

akash_piddim said:
			
		

> What is the price for XFX Geforce 8600GT,GTS?
> Also,does supreme keep xfx cards in stock?Please hurry!!!!!


 Wrong Thread Buddy..u can try:
LATEST HARDWARE PRICES & QUOTES..!!


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Sep 14, 2007)

Lalani   : Yeah they seem to be a bit indifferent to new customers and try to show that they know all ..but just show them that you have done your homework and they stop bothering you..got good prices for products bought there.

Rashi(Savera)  : Good knowledge of products available(it was the guy called Vikash Agarwal) and will try to sell you cheaper variants if you happen to ask for a one which they currently dont have in stock.. Had bought my Asus MoBo and DVD-Writer, XFX 6600GT, Creative Sound Blaster Live 24! card, Creative Inspire 5200 and my APC BR800IN UPS. Btw dfidn't see Vikash on the day when i got my UPS.

Supreme  : Toooooo knowledgeble with loads of indifferent attitude for my taste.. Would like them to behave normally like any other human being..well can say i had used the shop to benchmark the market price..

Technocrat :  (that's supposed to be in between  and ) : Had go my 2GB Transcend SD card from them..for the best price at the market..

Saboo :  They have got stuff..you just need to bargain a little bit..  for those staying in the North and frequenting Saboo@NageBazaar they guy at the counter is Sanjoy Saha(+919830634493) ..u just need to butter him a little bit to get the prices down.. but BEWARE : the shop@NageBazaar has a higher price tag than that of chandni..


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 14, 2007)

going to get a new gfx card soon.may be evga 8800gtx superclocked or msi 8800gtx superclocked.

i hv bot only from Supreme and it has     reputation for me as they robbed me like hell.

i dont wanna make this happen any more.ny suggestions abot to which shop i shud go?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 14, 2007)

oop forgot to add Savera  ... i get all my and my friends logitech products from there .. awesome customer support ..


----------



## 786 (Sep 16, 2007)

About Supreme, I agree with rb_kaustuv but the *person* who sits in a small cabin inside Supreme is a very good person, I have recently bought all my specs from there, the prices quoted by him was good. Then after 20 days I again went there because of two probs, one for the gfx card warrenty and the other for the  M$ft 500 combo. In the warrenty my XFX card was written 1 years and the M$ft mouse was having probs. First I met the representatives and told them about this, instead they told me that the warrenty will not change and for the mouse I have go there and give it to theirs' Scenter (atleast they would have told me politely ), so I went to the Boss and told him about all these. He instantly cheaked the warrenty to 3 years and changed my combo and gave me a new one of my choice. Suddenly the manner of the representatives also changed, 

out of topic but I couldn't help meself: one of my friend also went with me and seeing the sudden change he just quoted to one of them, LOUDLY, "maltake dekhtei shoitan shoitan" & suddenly the face of that re****tative became long


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

^^wow neways hows arihant


----------



## 786 (Sep 16, 2007)

^^sorry but I didn't got that, how does arihant comes here


----------



## cybertragic (Sep 16, 2007)

Great idea for a thread.

I have only dealt with Lalani and that too through phone coz I stay in a small town in Bihar. Must give them  because all the prices they gave me were excellent and the courier arrived with exactly whatever I had asked for. There was a guy called Ritesh on the phone and although he seemed to be in a big hurry all the time, he wasn't rude or anything. The courier part was a problem coz they did not know anything about which courier to use and that ended up costing me a lot.

Anyone know any other good dealer in Kolkata who will be willing to courier stuff. Need to buy one more system in 2-3 days and wanna have some options. Also any advise while dealing with buyers on the phone. The last time I bought from Lalani his prices were already much lower than dealers in my town and since he was in a hurry I did not bargain even 1 rupee. Do these big dealers bring their prices down if you bargain?


----------



## assasin (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^   my experience with Lalani over the phone was not a good one.i called them up to enquire about the XFX 8600GT 256MB.they quoted me a price of 8.5k + 4%.but i got it from my vendor in Durgapur for 7.8k all incl.
so try and get prices from other shops too over the phone.


----------



## cybertragic (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up assassin. I was gonna order another PC from them today itself. Guess I'll definitely compare prices before buying now coz thats a major price difference.

Can someone please suggest a good vendor who might agree to courier and also pls give the phone no. if u have it.


----------



## cybertragic (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay ... thanks to the good reviews of Jai Mahavira given on this thread, I have purchased my new system from him instead of Lalani.

The parts that were purchased are:
1. Processor - AMD X2 4000+ - Rs. 2950/-
2. Mobo - Biostar A690G - Rs. 3300/-
3. HD - Seagate 160 GB Sata2 - Rs. 2650/-
4. RAM - Kingston 1GB DDR2 667 - Rs. 1600/-
5. Cabinet - Zebronics Lava - Rs. 1300/-

VAT and Courier - Rs. 700/-

Total Cost - Rs. 12,500/-

He also quoted me Rs. 9000 (incl. VAT) for a Viewsonic 19" 1912WM but I did not buy it coz I didnt have the money right now.

The guy on the phone was called Gurran or something. He was polite but not very knowledgable. I had to call him up again and again almost 5-6 times to confirm model nos. etc and he could not get me an ASUS M2A-VM despite repeated requests. But otherwise everything went smoothly.

I have deposited the money in his account and am waiting for his courier to arrive. Will let you know if the goods that he sent were as promised once I receive them.


----------



## utsav (Sep 28, 2007)

any knows a good dealer in the Satragachi(howrah) region who deals in Graphics cards from many brands.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Oct 3, 2007)

Who ever is telling good about Suprim - I oppose strongly.
Who are teling bad about them is absolute true - For any new customer, or a person who wants quotations they r realy BAD.
Only good about them they have good stock - u can find aalmost anything which is available in the market.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought 8400 GS from Techno. They seemed reasonable.

Also, I had taken quotes from a couple more. Supreme was overpriced. Caltron near Hind Cinema gave me the best quote though he did not have 8400 GS in stock.

I also have a guy who supplies to my company. He gives me good price and service. Bought two 1 GB RAMs from him. Netcom (Mr. Poddar)


----------



## utsav (Oct 4, 2007)

where is chandni,can any1 giv me the correct location


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 4, 2007)

Guys there is a shop opposite M.D.Computers called Inox Computers. You can sell your spare parts out there. Surely will get good prices.

I sold mine 
1.40GB 7200RPM Samsung (7 years old) drive for Rs.800
2.80GB 7200RPM Samsung (5 years old) drive for Rs.1200

Got a 80 GB Seagate (Model No : ST380215AS) SATA 3GB/s with 2MB buffer from Eastern Logica for Rs. 1872 (inclusive of all taxes). That was the best price i got. So for Eastern Logica its : 

Anyways i failed to notice/take care/do my homework that the ST380815AS was the one having 8MB buffer.So anyone going for a 80GB SATA 3GB/s is advised to get that.


----------



## entrana (Oct 5, 2007)

just checked technocrat a few days ago they are giving xfx8800gts 320mb for 15.5k inc of taxes


----------



## assasin (Oct 5, 2007)

^^^  i got it 4 less in Durgapur.my vendor sourced it from Lalani.
when i called up Lalani they quoted a price of 14800 + 4%.
finally i got it 4 15200 all from my vendor.


----------



## utsav (Oct 5, 2007)

@rb kaustuv .can i sell a smps and a ram stick to inox computers.


----------



## 786 (Oct 6, 2007)

Are there any after market coolers available in kolkata, how about Khidirpore?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 6, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> @rb kaustuv .can i sell a smps and a ram stick to inox computers.



Yeah sure u can .. am thinking of selling my old Lexmark Inkjet printer...


----------



## sushrukh (Oct 7, 2007)

Hye, my Calcutta based friends, can you tell me about any shop who stocks Artis products.I'm confused within Artis X10 Mini & the S6600FM/R but i'll buy one of them but Kunhar Peripherals doesn't have a branch office in Kolkata & i don't wanna import it from other states/citys due to service problems.So,any of you do know if any Calcutta based shops/distributors sells Artis products in Kolkata.Thanks in advance.


----------



## utsav (Oct 10, 2007)

koi batao yaar whr is inox computers


----------



## S!D (Oct 10, 2007)

786 said:
			
		

> Are there any after market coolers available in kolkata, how about Khidirpore?


No *Hardware Vendors* worth naming in Kidderpore dude..


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 11, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> koi batao yaar whr is inox computers



Opposite M.D.Computers.. a very small dingy shop..nothing to speak bout it...its like a no-name shop...


----------



## utsav (Oct 11, 2007)

arey yaar i don't liv in Kolkata but i am going there this saturday so i don't even know where is M.D Computers.tell me the proper address like the street name(gariahaat).I think u got it.PLZ help.its very urgent......


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ M.D. comp is in G. C. avenue near Exide showroom.

on 29th sept 2007

*one frontech 450W (19A on 12V) SMPS* for Rs. 380 from Computer gallery - 1, Chadni Chowk
( Don't hang me for that  - Regarding my bad experience with frontech before  

Product Considered : Zebronics 450W smps from M.D. Computers for Rs. 450 but that was 23 pin ( new ATX standard ) so i haven't bought it for my old 845 mobo

Suggestion : The smps doesn't have any power cable bundled with it

on 11th Oct 2007

*one iball laser precise speedster mouse* for Rs. 338 ( inclusive 4% vat)
From ezone - 10B, chadni chowk

*product page: *iball.co.in/inner/show_product_details2.asp?catid=14&pid=158*

Product Considered : Frontec, intex, techcom, oddesy optical mouse - price between Rs. 130-150 enter & logitech optical mouse - Rs. 230 & Rs. 300-340 respectively techcom Laser Mouse Rs. 300 - Prices got from various small shops. Jain quoted Rs. 400 & Computer World 380 respectively for the iball laser mouse.

The Mouse stopped working after 2 days so I have to replace it today.


----------



## realdan (Oct 16, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> oop forgot to add Savera  ... i get all my and my friends logitech products from there .. awesome customer support ..



bought one set of logitech speakers z2300 from savera through computer world...but the speaker is not powering on...so the next day returned to computer world and was advised that if i want to get it replaced faster, to go directly to savera along with one of their guys...savera shot one email to logitech and after an hour and half or so was given a new piece...


----------



## cybertragic (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^ How much did u get the Z2300 for? Can you give me Savera's phone no. please.


----------



## longlife (Oct 18, 2007)

i want a 6600gt AGP VGA card 256 mb. KOTHAY PABO???????


----------



## utsav (Oct 22, 2007)

kolkata te to noy....


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Oct 22, 2007)

longlife said:
			
		

> i want a 6600gt AGP VGA card 256 mb. KOTHAY PABO???????



Try any of the smaller shops.I dont think that you will get any in one of the bigger ones.. correct me if i am wrong..

BTW, thought that this was a thread to give *Vendor Feedback* and not ask people where to get what ..think that can be found at here

*@realdan: *Btw where is your vendor feedback buddy 

*@topgear:* Your feedback for Computer Gallery ?? I wont ask for eZone cos it's a Hunting place i suppose..


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2007)

@ rb_kaustuv : 





> Your feedback for Computer Gallery ??



 I haven't bought much thing from comp gal.....anyway......
feedback for comp gallery : I think cheap rate coz vedant asked a logitech optical mouse for 340 where comp gal told 300 for that.



> I wont ask for eZone cos it's a Hunting place i suppose



Why?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## utsav (Oct 24, 2007)

the dude sitting in click zone dresses up in such a manner as if he is a hero.but he looks like a lofer.

dont buy anything from him as he gets most of the hardware from fashion computers.i hav seen myself in his pc which was running tally that time and in most of the columns it was written "bought from fashion computers"

so try at fashion computers.u will get much lower prices than click zone


----------



## assasin (Oct 24, 2007)

^^^ the guy at Click Zone is a smart a$$.i was hunting for a cpu cooler and visited click zone.this guy told me that he has a CM Hyper 48 and Hyper 6+ in ready stock.when i told him to give me the Hyper 6+ he started to make stories and told me to come on Monday(i visited the shop on Saturday morning).when i went to the shop on Monday that guy told me to go to Classic Computers and talk to Anurag Shrauff.

this guy at Clik Zone is a bluffmaster.dont believe wat he says.better buy from other vendors.


----------



## dissel (Oct 25, 2007)

Can anyone please share the address/street location of Savera as I am also looking for a Logitech sound system for my PC.

Is it near orient cinema ?...Please mention actual name of the shop/street address.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## entrana (Oct 26, 2007)

bought from vedant yesterday, its also a pretty good shop. its ad 26gc avenue and it was offering me everything at very cheap rates and everything was available there. to get rates low there just take quotations from other stores and show him the quotation he will lower it to that price


----------



## ITTechPerson (Dec 26, 2007)

Any one, can tell me a canon digital camera saler at kolkata, who will give me best price?


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Dec 26, 2007)

ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> Any one, can tell me a canon digital camera saler at kolkata, who will give me best price?



You can try Lalani..


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 26, 2007)

ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> Any one, can tell me a canon digital camera saler at kolkata, who will give me best price?


 
If you are willing to go for the grey market then try Fancy once...great products at amazing prices...but if you have no prior idea or experience about Fancy then steer clear of it....for digital cameras try out the shops in Esplanade / Lindsey Street - Grand Hotel Arcade...all the best and happy hunting 

Okay I have been a long time supporter of Supreme now here's a - 1 from me to them....I gave them a 80GB WD PATA hard drive for replacement since the spindle was broken on it....till date they havent been able to replace it for me... Verdict : Extremely disappointed with the service... 

On the other hand some Saturdays back I called up the Iball Service Center at around 6:30pm to ask if they had the power button of an ancient cabby or not? They said it was almost close of business and they wanted me to come on Monday. I requested them that I will have office on weekdays and to my surprise they let me go with the cabinet to their service center. Their was a long haired guy who was waiting for me and he even had the power button with him. At around 7pm (well beyond close of business and remember it was a Saturday) the guy replaced the power button that too with a smile on his face...and they charged me NOTHING....all for free...it was my moment of shock...I was expecting an exhorbitant amount for this button since the cabinet is a 4 years old and very much out of warranty....wtf all for FREE....

I would rate a +100 to Iball service in Kolkata....Verdict : Extremely Satisfied with the help provided by them. I had earlier experince with them which I wont say was too overwhelming but this was too good....


----------



## longlife (Dec 31, 2007)

Where is i-ball service centre of Kolkata located?


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 31, 2007)

longlife said:


> Where is i-ball service centre of Kolkata located?



It is between the Central Metro Station and the Indian Airlines Building.
Contact: 9830367378


----------



## 786 (Jan 5, 2008)

+100 for sabret00the
Sumpreme su*ks, don't buy from supreme if u don't want to get into trouble & also warn ur friends who want to buy from supreme


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Everybody,
I need ur help - 
I was trying to purchase a canon digicam from "Sify Mal" - online shopping, but they r unable to deliver any shipment to WB/Kolkata due to logistical problems of WB Gov. - can anybody pls tell me a online shop to buy a canon digicam in good price & also whinh is authentic to purchase.

Please help, I have to purchase before 20th Jan.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 7, 2008)

try indiaplaza.in.... or gadgets.in(not sure about this tho)


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 21, 2008)

786 said:


> +100 for sabret00the
> Sumpreme su*ks, don't buy from supreme if u don't want to get into trouble & also warn ur friends who want to buy from supreme



Hi Raju,

I was planning to go to supreme soon. But I am apprehensive now after reading this. Can you specify why they su*k?

Moreover can u (or others) tell me some good places in Kolkata? By this I mean a lil about location/ph no. Lots of names are there in this thread. Of which I know only Supreme, Velocity and Technocraft. Where is Savera, MD COmputers, Jai Mahavira, Easter Logica?


----------



## 786 (Feb 21, 2008)

Supreme don't know how to satisfy customers, services (-)ive, like if you give a HDD for a replacement (under warrenty), they will take more than 15 days whereas if u give it to service center, they will take only 5-7 days. There are many other cases like this............like I had to give my 8600GT because of a simple screw broken, they took more than 3 months to replce my card and also took a charge of Rs.2000 extra. The replaced card is not so good also...very noisey and running very hot. If at that time I had RMA'ed my card then it would have taken less money and time...... 

Velocity is a good shop


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 22, 2008)

well today i went to MD computer, Eastern Logica, Velocity and Supreme. Except Velocity none of them have ever heard of CPU cooling solutions. MD had some paste, didnt tell me the name, but told its not Arctic stuff. Velocity has 80mm glacialtech fans, nothing in 120mm (it just got over!!!). Supreme asked me to pay 50-60% advance to  order antec 120mm fan. So thats it.
Behavior wise Velocity is the best. He searched a lot, even though I asked for a small fan. But he may charge few bucks more. Saw an office OEM basic and asked for its price. He Quoted 8800!!! Supreme quoted 7100.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2008)

786 said:


> +100 for sabret00the
> Sumpreme su*ks, don't buy from supreme if u don't want to get into trouble & also warn ur friends who want to buy from supreme


Right said dude


----------



## longlife (Feb 24, 2008)

Our slogan shld be "BOYCOT SUPREME" , pricewise good but servicewise worst in kolkata


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dude....Supreme is the best shop in Kolkata...n u can bargain too...they reduced the price by Rs.500 (though too less)...i bought a config yesterday...


----------



## 786 (Feb 24, 2008)

@sourishzzz1234 
go to Chandni and you will get a Rs.100 headphone for Rs.30 from any footpath shops, that means the footpath shop is best? Comeon dude, that's not a point that u can explain.
& just go a merry-go-round to all the shops on G.C. Avenue, I'm too sure that u will get Rs.(500+500 more) less price....than sumpreme


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ agreed


----------



## royal (Feb 26, 2008)

sourishzzz1234 said:


> Dude....Supreme is the best shop in Kolkata


 
You sure ?  Their reputation of shoddy customer dealing goes back a long way ... maybe you should try some other shops for comparison.

On the other hand, maybe Supreme ppl have taken notice of this particular thread and are trying to improve


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2008)

Their website is not even working for a long time since I've seen the url back in 2005.
*www.supremetheitmall.com/

A shop which doesn't even have a working website since 2005 ? Can anybody call that a good shop for customer service


----------



## mrbgupta (Feb 29, 2008)

utsav said:


> koi batao yaar whr is inox computers



May be 

*#14/1,
Princep Street
Kolkata - 700072*


----------



## sjstays (Mar 12, 2008)

guys ... lemme share a personal experience with u regarding fashion computers.... we wer coming out of vedant and just opposite to vedant there is a snacks bar.... besidethat they ahve a small shop wer u can do a paint job! a guy came out from fashion computers wth a white colored cd drive and got it painted to black.. this was back in dec, 2005!

neways this is a very good thread..
 i used to buy stuff from caltron for a long long time.. but then they started t overcharge! since then i am a regular custoemr of vedant. but still always better to ask around. 
the mall which is coming up opposite of tecnocrat is yet to start its business.. lets see wat they have in offer!

this one is dedicated to supreme the it mall!

back in 2003 my freind bought a new computer from supreme after wasting the whole day.... he mentioned to the sales person (manish) that he will play games on the computer. when he came back he came back he was unable to play any games and came to know that the mobo was not suitable for gaming and he will not be able to upgrade it. thats the way how supreme works.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, most of us know that supreme sucks.
Even one tall fat guy chowdhury fooled me with a mobo named mora back in 2006 but that mobo stopped working the next day & when I took that mobo there they replaced it.
But When I took the replaced mobo to their test center that mobo was not also working. What a screw up !
I demanded my money back & they were not prepare to do so.
So I've to take one 512 MB ddr Ram module & bought one keyboard, 1 mouse and 10 Cds.
In regard of that incident I avoid supreme nowdays as much as possible ( or I should say I don't buy stuffs from supreme now )


----------



## Revolution (Mar 16, 2008)

topgear said:


> Their website is not even working for a long time since I've seen the url back in 2005.
> *www.supremetheitmall.com/
> 
> A shop which doesn't even have a working website since 2005 ? Can anybody call that a good shop for customer service



First of all Supreme sucks.....
And new supreme web address is *www.supremetechno.com/

Please someone post the addresses of following Hardware Vendors.....

1. M D Computer
2. Arihant
3. Savera
4. Technorat
5. Jai Mahavira

Thanks..........


----------



## sjstays (Mar 16, 2008)

Revolution said:


> First of all Supreme sucks.....
> And new supreme web address is *www.supremetechno.com/
> 
> Please someone post the addresses of following Hardware Vendors.....
> ...


 


checked out their websites... the prices are good man... they are all priced at 0.00...
dunno y cant they post the prices on their websites.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey, can anyone post & PM me or post here whether Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard 3000 is available or not, & if it is then what is the cost
*www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/images/products/dmk3k/mk_largerview_dmk3k.jpg


----------



## Revolution (Mar 17, 2008)

Please post Hardware Vendor's addresses......


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 17, 2008)

i personally prefer Vedant Computers as i have developed a good customer relationship with them... they are very friendly and also answers the phone call


----------



## royal (Apr 4, 2008)

Any idea where can I get BENQ lcd in Kolkata ?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 4, 2008)

@ royal
Call at this number.

Mr. Manish Sood -> 09871009501 or their toll free number.


----------



## royal (Apr 5, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> @ royal
> Call at this number.
> 
> Mr. Manish Sood -> 09871009501 or their toll free number.


 
Thx again john


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2008)

congrats john for the purchase you've made.
by the way, can you tell me the contact details of savera with address.


----------



## arupch (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi,
Can anybody suggest a good shop for exchanging my old rig with a new one in kolkata?

Who deals with Gigabyte or Jetway mobo's?
________
Arup


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2008)

For ex-change go for inox computers. Though i've no personal experience.

May be at :
#14/1,
Princep Street
Kolkata - 700072

Near exide showroom.


----------



## arupch (Apr 7, 2008)

can you give me a bit more detailed direction? 

________
Arup


----------



## Micheal (Apr 7, 2008)

Can anyone please suggest me some specific products
1) A 17 inch or 19 inch LCD monitor
2) A corded Keyboard

I want to use the monitor for casual computing, sometimes light gaming (atleast NFS), movie watching(HD movies are on my list) and it will be used for long hours of office-work too. I had checked with Zero1 awards and browsing through the Dell site where two beauties caught my eye (price too) - Dell SE198WFP 19" WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor and Dell 1908FP UltraSharpTM  19" Flat Panel Monitor. Please help me decide. I want to stick around the 10K buget

The keyboard must be a corded one and you will understand my needs from the above


----------



## techani (Apr 7, 2008)

Micheal even i have narrowed on 198wfp! but before buying it i need to sell the previous machine with the current monitor! if u go ahead and buy it in the mean time then plz let me know the price and the place...

@Topgear..
in inox will we have to buy anything in exchange or can we just sell and take the money?


----------



## yash.yash (Apr 8, 2008)

Where can I get Draytek ADSL Router?


----------



## Micheal (Apr 8, 2008)

right-o

rite now i'm trying to gather info 'bout these goodies. will let u all kno if i get ne solid one


----------



## royal (Apr 9, 2008)

Heard Logitech has discontinued the production of Z5300   is this true ?    I was planning to get one


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2008)

techani said:


> @Topgear..
> in inox will we have to buy anything in exchange or can we just sell and take the money?



@ inox you can only sell your HW & get money 
as i've sold my old rams there but I have't bought or exchanged anything.


----------



## royal (Apr 10, 2008)

Today I visited the apple shop in city center. The lady in the counter smartly proclaimed that they can arrange for a Z5300 if I book one  Wonder from where she's going to bring it  . As usual price is on the higher side ... Rs. 7000 for X540, Rs. 14000 for Z5300 and Rs. 28000 for Z5500


----------



## yash.yash (Apr 11, 2008)

Where can I get Netgear DG834 ADSL2+ Modem Router? Preferred location is Salt Lake


----------



## royal (Apr 13, 2008)

Where can I get Logitech speakers @reasonable rate  in Chandni ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 13, 2008)

can anyone tell me the best place to buy these parts from?

intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Processor 
Abit IP-35-E Motherboard 
MSI 9600GT OC Edition(Dual Slot Version) Graphics Card 
WD Caviar SE16 320GB HDD
Cooler Master CM 690 Case 
Tagan BZ700 700W Modular Power Supply 
G-Skill DDR2 F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ(2GB x 2) 800Mhz RAM 
ThermalRight Ultra 120 Extreme CPU Cooler (using Arctic Cooling MX-II Thermal Paste) 
Scythe Kaze-Jyuni SY1225SL12SH - 120mm(x4) Case Fans (added with stock fans) 
Windows Vista Home Premium (64-bit) OS

anyone???!!!!!!!


----------



## arupch (Apr 13, 2008)

Sold my old stuff @Inox. Got a AMD X2 4000 in exchange. Bought rest of the items like mobo, HDD, RAM form Arihant. I usually go to Arihant - the price is good as well as the behaviour of Mr. Anil.

_______
Arup


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 14, 2008)

the full address?


----------



## royal (Apr 14, 2008)

royal said:


> Where can I get Logitech speakers @reasonable rate in Chandni ?


 
Anyone ?    This is kind of urgent


----------



## sjstays (Apr 21, 2008)

u can check out the emall at chandni.
they have a logitech outlet at the ground floor itself!


----------



## royal (Apr 21, 2008)

sjstays said:


> u can check out the emall at chandni.
> they have a logitech outlet at the ground floor itself!


 
Where exactly  ?  I have been else where for the last one year


----------



## royal (Apr 22, 2008)

Just a little list I compiled  

Inox computers
4/1, Princep Street (For selling old computer parts)
Kolkata - 700072

Also at 
13, G.C. Avenue (New showroom)
Kolkata - 700013

Vedant
26 G.C. Avenue
Kolkata - 700013

Savera Marketing Agency Private Limited
P17
Near Orient Cinema
Dharmatala
Kolkata - 700013
+91 33 22250149
+91 33 22253256
+91 9836129291 - Mobile
+91 33 22537511
+91 33 40011602

Also at
1 G.C. Avenue
Kolkata - 700013
Phone: 033-250149, 22537511
Mobile : 9830020810
Email : saveraindia@vsnl.net 

Lalani Infotech Limited
25 G.C. Avenue
Kolkata - 700013
Phone: 033-22115289

Technocrat Infotech Private Limited
23 C.R. Avenue
Kolkata - 700013
Phone: 033-22129559-62

Saboo Computers
6, G.C. Avenue
Kolkata - 700013
Phone: 033-22365173, 22365175
Email : saboo@cal2.vsnl.net.in 
URL : www.saboocomputers.com

Rashi Peripherals Pvt Ltd. 
19, R.N. Mukherjee Road,
Eastern Building, Ground Floor,
Kolkata - 700 001  
Tel No.: 033 - 40011603/1604 
Fax No.: 033 -22153366 
Email : gopalp@rptechindia.com 

Caltron
34 G.C. Avenue
Kolkata - 700013
Phone : 033-22157069/7227
Email : caltron@cal2.vsnl.net.in

Eastronics Infocom
p - 17, Mission Row Extension
Kolkata - 700013
Phone : 033-22256535, 22537535, 40037182, 9339873084
Email : eastronics1@rediffmail.com

Computer World
4 G.C. Avenue
Kolkata - 700013
Phone : 033-22345927-30
Email : balajiit@cal2.vsnl.net.in

Eastern Logica Infoway
16 G.C. Avenue
Kolkata - 700013
Phone : 033-22256455/6538/39
Email : easternlogica@vsnl.net
URL : www.easternitgroup.com

Smart Computers
9 G.C. Avenue
Kolkata - 700013
Phone : 033-22537107
Mobile : 9830119132

Starcomp Infotech
10 G.C. Avenue
Kolkata - 700013
Phone : 033-22251989/94
Email : starinfo@vsnl.net

Tirupati Enterprises
11 Robert Street
1st Floor
Kolkata - 700012
Phone : 033-22251192/93
Email : mail@tirupati.net

Alfatech
G-48, Kamalalaya Centre, Ground Floor 
156A Lenin Sarani
Kolkata - 700013
Phone : 033-22157901, 30955839 
Email : alfatech@vsnl.net
URL : www.alfatech.org 

R B Enterprise 
22, Prafulla Sarkar Street, 2nd floor, room 202 (opp Dinar Hotel)
Mobile : 9830171075

Micro Max
2, Biplabi Anukul Chandra Street
Kolkata - 700072
Phone : 033-22537661, 55109574

Computer Gallery
1, Chandni Chowk Street (G.C. Avenue facing)
Kolkata - 700072
Phone : 033-22159104, 9808

Some data may be incorrect...please correct me if so


----------



## realdan (Apr 23, 2008)

which one of the above accept our in warranty problematic product purchased from them to claim warranty on our behalf instead of directing us to a service center in some obscure part of the city.


----------



## royal (Apr 23, 2008)

realdan said:


> which one of the above accept our in warranty problematic product purchased from them to claim warranty on our behalf instead of directing us to a service center in some obscure part of the city.


 
Till date I have not got the need to try the warranty claim from any of the above.   Maybe others can comment on this.


----------



## 786 (Apr 23, 2008)

@royal- good work for post #112 

sid should bring it to post #1


----------



## royal (Apr 24, 2008)

Can someone give me directions for the eMall at chandni ?


----------



## longlife (Apr 24, 2008)

e-mall is on Chitta Ranjan Avenue, just beside Hindusthan Bldg.

If u come by Metro Rail, Get down at Chadni, up there u get hindustand bldg, and then e-mall.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 24, 2008)

How good is M D computer in G C avenue?


----------



## nil1982 (Apr 24, 2008)

@ Royal
Have you bought Logitech speakers yet? If not go to Saboo, they have a good collection and the Z2300 is 6.9K+VAT there, which seems a good price. So any speaker of Logitech is expected to be well priced there.


----------



## royal (Apr 24, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> @ Royal
> Have you bought Logitech speakers yet? If not go to Saboo, they have a good collection and the Z2300 is 6.9K+VAT there, which seems a good price. So any speaker of Logitech is expected to be well priced there.


 
No man, I am planning to visit Chandni this Saturday  However I will on the lookout for a Z5300. If its not available then I will go for X540. Anyway thx for the info  Your help is much appreciated  

One more thing ... why didn't you go for DELL 24" from R.V. ? 



longlife said:


> e-mall is on Chitta Ranjan Avenue, just beside Hindusthan Bldg.
> 
> If u come by Metro Rail, Get down at Chadni, up there u get hindustand bldg, and then e-mall.


 
Thx for the info


----------



## nil1982 (Apr 24, 2008)

royal said:


> No man, I am planning to visit Chandni this Saturday  However I will on the lookout for a Z5300. If its not available then I will go for X540. Anyway thx for the info  Your help is much appreciated
> 
> One more thing ... why didn't you go for DELL 24" from R.V. ?
> 
> ...



You are welcome. Didn't buy the 24" because I wanted to keep the damage low (9000+tax in this case). Later I will upgrade to a better panel (not bigger, 20" will be good for me) so wanted to save some money.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2008)

royal said:


> Just a little list I compiled
> 
> Inox computers
> 4/1, Princep Street
> ...



Nice compilation man! Really great & useful.
Yeah1 it should be on the first page


----------



## royal (Apr 26, 2008)

Today got myself a 8GB Corsair pen drive from Tirupati...I must admit that Mr. Ranjit is one of the very few persons in Chandni who knows what he is talking about  

Next ordered a Dell 24" from R.V. Enterprise. The person who took my order wasn't ready for any bargaining and so I settled for the price in Dell India site + 4% VAT. However when I made it clear that I am not ready to shell another paisa extra, he assured me that the entire sum would be returned to my house if he later found out that there is any other charge.The person was not a very knowledgeable person but he seemed honest in dealings  . Only gripe is that I have to wait for 2 weeks for delivery  .

Lastly, I decided to go on a search for Z5300. First of all I went to Saboo , where as always, the sales persons seemed to know all there is to speakers. They didn't even had a X540 and tried to convince me to get a Creative Inspire 5300 instead of Z5300 . I then decided to visit the fabled eMall with a Logitech outlet at ground floor.On entering the shop, I met two persons, out of which, one was quick to point out that Z5300 production has stopped and suggested me the Z5500 @Rs. 22000 instead. On asking about any alternative he showed the G51. When I expressed my discontent with this set, another guy sitting behind the counter smirked. However when I pointed out the differences between G51 and Z5300, he was totally without a clue  . God knows who appointed the likes of such persons in Logitech showroom  . Anyway X540 retails at Rs. 6000 in eMall  . Finally got a quote of Rs. 4700 + VAT from Savera for a X540.

I sorely miss the shopping in UK where buying from the stores or from Amazon was a blissful experience.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 26, 2008)

So what's the final cost for the dell. You should have talked to dell directly and certainly bargaining would have helped. And yes Mr. Ranjit is very helpful.


----------



## royal (Apr 26, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> So what's the final cost for the dell. You should have talked to dell directly and certainly bargaining would have helped.


 
Aare Dell requires a road permit for West Bengal   that's why


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 27, 2008)

royal said:


> Aare Dell requires a road permit for West Bengal   thays why



Oh...yes...yes...... remember that annoying road permit thingy from dell for kolkata. So what's the final price?


----------



## anubhavmax (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey ,
Are you sure about it.
I m going to get a Dell 19" e198wfp. I m from orissa and the sales executive said that for Orissa I need a road permit. But When I changed my shipping address to Kolkata then the sales executive accepted the order and said no road permit is required for shipping to kolkata. Just call them and ask them about it. Infact I have ordered the monitor. It is going to be real messy for me if I require a road permit for kolkata.


----------



## royal (Apr 27, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Oh...yes...yes...... remember that annoying road permit thingy from dell for kolkata. So what's the final price?


 
Rs. 19950 



anubhavmax said:


> Hey ,
> Are you sure about it.
> I m going to get a Dell 19" e198wfp. I m from orissa and the sales executive said that for Orissa I need a road permit. But When I changed my shipping address to Kolkata then the sales executive accepted the order and said no road permit is required for shipping to kolkata. Just call them and ask them about it. Infact I have ordered the monitor. It is going to be real messy for me if I require a road permit for kolkata.


 
AFAIK its there...maybe they have changed it recently  Just wait and see


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2008)

Finally you're getting your much desired 24 inch


----------



## royal (Apr 27, 2008)

topgear said:


> Finally you're getting your much desired 24 inch


 
Yeah   Ab dekhta hoon sawar ka fal kitna mitha hota hay


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 27, 2008)

royal said:


> Yeah   Ab dekhta hoon sawar ka fal kitna mitha hota hay



Zaroor mitha hoga aur bahut mitha hoga, no doubt. Par pictures post karna mat bhulna


----------



## sjstays (Apr 28, 2008)

realdan said:


> which one of the above accept our in warranty problematic product purchased from them to claim warranty on our behalf instead of directing us to a service center in some obscure part of the city.


 

i buy most of my hardware from vedant.. they will acept the partfom u and then will do the needful.. but then that takes quite a long time.. so most ofthe time they suggest to visit the service centres directly!


----------



## royal (Apr 28, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Zaroor mitha hoga aur bahut mitha hoga, no doubt. Par pictures post karna mat bhulna


 
Yeah I'll do it


----------



## royal (Apr 30, 2008)

royal said:


> Yeah I'll do it


 
Looks like I counted my chickens too soon...I got a call from R.V. saying that they would take 25 days to ship my monitor . I was ok with that also. But then disaster struck in the form of the news that my monitor has to be shipped from Malaysia and that the final price would be Rs. 27000  . 

 I have asked for refund  Now going for the AOC 24" (that John is using) is the only solution, it seems. 

Shed some tears for me, my friends.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW! that's a atrocious pricing
That's sad ! don't loose heart.
BTW - how much you are spending for the aoc monitor & from whrer you would get it ?


----------



## royal (Apr 30, 2008)

topgear said:


> That's sad ! don't loose heart.
> BTW - how much you are spending for the aoc monitor & from whrer you would get it ?


 
Now there's nothing in my life...I think I am going to commit harakiri  

To get the AOC 24" monitor call Mr. Rajesh @9748345776  He quoted Rs. 21000 + VAT


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 1, 2008)

Guys I just cant seem 2 get the ans. 4 this question I want to buy a Sennheiser earphone and I'm on a shoestring budget. Was thinking of Sennheiser MX350 or better. What wud be da price and THE Question: where in Kolkata will I get it?


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2008)

royal said:


> Now there's nothing in my life...I think I am going to commit harakiri


Don't do anything like that. The aoc monitor is also good to. Enjoy that 



> To get the AOC 24" monitor call Mr. Rajesh @9748345776  He quoted Rs. 21000 + VAT


Thanks for the info.


----------



## royal (May 1, 2008)

Is Rs. 4700 + VAT good enough price for Logitech X540 ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 2, 2008)

YEP.coz official price is ~8k


----------



## ajayashish (May 2, 2008)

Can some one tell me is Q9450 available in Kolkata... i heard it is available in Chennai almost 10 days before...

Also l et me know what is the least price of CM690 and Corsair HX620 in kolkata


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 3, 2008)

that was Q9300.Q9450=soon it will come,but dont buy it.low multiplier locked @8.5x.get q6700 multi locked @10x


----------



## ajayashish (May 3, 2008)

Well what do u mean by that,... i heard it is better than 6600 and is better responsive to Overclocking.... it has even 12MB cache compared to 8mb in 6600


----------



## sr_garg (May 3, 2008)

frnds please reply here too.. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86870

i'm from kolkata n need to buy a headset for chatting n some music n my budget is rrs. 500 n can spend upto rs. 1000 if the headset is very good...

thnx 2 all of u.


----------



## sysfilez (May 14, 2008)

If anyone is planning to buy Antec products, pls dont dont buy. They dont have any service center in Kolkata. My antec smps went kaput during the month of October 07 i got it back repaired after 2months during the month of December 07 (all done from chennai). Again the smps went wrong during the month of February 08 and i took it to alfatech, they accepted it and sent to chennai for repair/replacement but i havnt got it back yet. 
I inquire abt it from time to time and they are just playing with it. 
I dunno wat to do.


----------



## realdan (May 14, 2008)

i think that was also what i have once experience ...but the owner there accepted my warranty claim without bill..i told him the probable name the bill is issued in..his employee search for it in the computer and found it...i think they sent to the product to south india...i received a replacement piece..a diff model after around a month..inconvenient i would say...i think the reason they dont have service center here is becos their product do not have wide reach so far...what with people going for cheaper variants..

it would be great if someboday could mark the various shops and service center mentioned in google earth satellite image so people not in the know do not have to go searching for it...


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2008)

^^ Thanks guys for informing about bad support of antec - I'll stay away from antec products in the future .


----------



## ~TheDon~ (May 22, 2008)

can any one help me by telling how to go to Inox Computers ( i ve got the address but couldnt find it...a detailed direction would be really helpful)...i need 2 sell my 3 yr old CRT monitor...ne idea how much i may recieve???


----------



## royal (Jun 1, 2008)

Yesterday bought Logitech X-540 from Velocity(beside Technokrat) for Rs. 4800 + VAT  The person sitting behind the counter seemed knowledgable. He had a good collection of MP3 players and memory cards and the prices seemed reasonable. Its similar to Caltron that used to be good about an year ago (hasn't visited since). 

BTW, got a free cap replacement from CORSAIR Voyager 8 GB delivered to my home . 

Last but not the least , Supreme hasn't changed much. Same level of haughtiness as before.


----------



## royal (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you know any shop where I can get Logitech MX518 ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2008)

*eXperience about Vedant Computer :*

*I just took my seagate 80GB ( bought last year ) to Vedant
as that hdd devoloped bad sectors. I was hoping they will
send the hdd to the service center of seagate. But to my surprise ( WTF ! )
they told me to take the hdd by myself.Also I noticed they're
not willing to pay much attention to the customers who ran into trouble
after buying some product.*

But I just hate to carry around products bought from a shop to the service centers
scattered all over the city. Common Damn it, I think it's the shopkeeper's
responsibility to carry defective materials to the service center
on behalf of us. But they seems like only interested in filling up
their pockets with profits without any after sales customer service.

A very bad experience.

*Can you guys suggest some shops who will not tell us to carry around
defective materials to the service center instead they will do that by themselves.*


----------



## ~TheDon~ (Jun 19, 2008)

can anyone give me the directions to reach Inox Computers...i went to chandni in search of it but couldnt find it

thnx in advance


----------



## nirajkvinit (Jun 20, 2008)

Supreme's service is not good. They don't care whether you are a new or old customer unless you got a big order for them. 
They think providing good service is not good for business then why bother. Newbies always go there and give them business. Supreme's Location is its biggest gain. I wonder what would they do if they had their showroom in some deep dark lane.


----------



## arupch (Jun 20, 2008)

@~TheDon~
From chandni metro go towards right (mission row). On the left hand side of the footpath you will get a exide showroom. After crossing it keep a watch on the opposite side of the footpath. You will see Inox computer there.


----------



## nirajkvinit (Jun 23, 2008)

Last Saturday(21/06/2008) I bought a computer from Lalani Infotech. I had a nice experience there. A guy named Mr. Prithu Sanyal helped me choose a right combination and gave a good deal. If I am to rate Lalani, I'd give 8 out of 10. I've reserved 2 points because I am greedy(They couldn't make the deal sweeter).


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 23, 2008)

when i first bought my PC 2 years ago i went to Lalani too besides other shops...their reception was good but the prices made me have hiccups (comparing to other stores)...that was the worst store i visited that day i think lol...anyway i don't know if it became any better now...coz didn't go there again after that


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2008)

I also once went to lalani to buy a seagate 160GB hdd. But they were insisting me on  160GB western digital.  When I said to give me western digital drive they don't have that ( despite of they are a western digital volume distributor. If What a screw up. Lolz. If they don't have that why they insisted me to take a western digital drive ? They even don't know which product they have.


----------



## anubisX (Jun 24, 2008)

I think Computer World is good but they too don't give a damn about low budgets.....


----------



## rahul30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi guys,
I recently purchased linksys wireless router from arihant infotech at chandni. The router was not working when I brought home, so I returned the very next day. The guy ashok jain was very rude and said he wont replace it, he will send to the company and then when the company gives a replacement, he will give it to me. I said what if the company takes 20 days to replace,will I have to wait for that long. He said yes. Then I told him to give me a new piece and asked him to take the replacement piece himself later. But then the rude guy never seemed to bother. 

From this experience, I have realized that its better to buy from someone who charges a few hundred rupees more but pays more attention to customer service, thats much better.


----------



## realdan (Jul 21, 2008)

topgear said:


> *eXperience about Vedant Computer :*
> 
> *I just took my seagate 80GB ( bought last year ) to Vedant
> as that hdd devoloped bad sectors. I was hoping they will
> ...



This is also something which i m dissatisfied about. All the shop do is get the product from distributor or some other source and give it to us then they forget about it. According to some, it is better u take it to service center urself as those vendors will take their time even if they agree to send it to service center. Alas! india is a country where customers/consumers are at the mercy of businessmen



topgear said:


> I also once went to lalani to buy a seagate 160GB hdd. But they were insisting me on  160GB western digital.  When I said to give me western digital drive they don't have that ( despite of they are a western digital volume distributor. If What a screw up. Lolz. If they don't have that why they insisted me to take a western digital drive ? They even don't know which product they have.



Last i try to buy a motherboard from lalani..i think it was* Asus **P5K Dlx Wi-Fi
they gave me the wrong model* *Asus **P5K3 DLX/WIFI. I said it is wrong and argument ensued about ddr2 and ddr3 then they took out manual and check and found for themselves that it only have ddr3 support. the money already paid! damn then they say no stock for that motherboard..so i went for another one ehich is cheaper than the said motherboard..and that salesperson tried to hit me with a higher price than what the another motherboard command and i shouted at them and they relented..that incident really pissed me off*



anubisX said:


> I think Computer World is good but they too don't give a damn about low budgets.....



last i enquire about memory from them..the guy there keep on recommending transcend..why? becos they have stock which they probably want to offload...


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ well this way they behave with customers.
They even don't know what they are selling & how to deal with who wants to buy some thing from them.
All the time they are busy in thinking how they can only cheat you, offloading their old stocks & make profit as much as possible.
They don't care much about their reputation.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Aug 6, 2008)

can anyone help me  where to get palit 9600 gso in kolkata??? most of the shops I visited in chandni r saying that they don't have it in stock.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Aug 23, 2008)

and what is the current parice of intel c2d E8400 iin kolkata....can anyone help me which shop is giving the lowest price of this processor??


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2008)

on 22 aug I went to buy a monitor. I first went into 
a shop beside Vedant*with big signboard of viewsonic*
( can't remeber the exact name  ). I asked them the price of a 16 inch viewsonic monitor.
Person No.1 told me it's Rs. 6200. So I decided to take a look at the other shops
for that monitor. But nowhere I can found it for Rs. 6200. Then I went into that
shop again. Person No.1 was not there.

Now Person No.2 told me that the price is Rs.6600. I said them
that he may be mistaking coz about half an hour ago one person at his store
told me that it's 6200. But he said again it's exactly Rs. 6600.

So after having a lunch I againg went there hoping I could talk with the
person No.1 was there! & person No.2 also dealing with other consumers.
I againg asked person No.1 the price & he told me Rs. 6200. So I ordered to give
me one.

After 2 minutes when person No.1 was telling the man at the cash counter
the amount ( Rs. 6200 ) to make a bill person No.2 noticed that. He told
the man at the cash counter to stop making that bill. I said why did
he do that ? He said that monitor is Rs. 6600 so he did that. I told
him that person No.1 has told me it's 6200 so I agreed to make that purchase.
Now the person No.2 told me that 15 inch monitor's price is Rs. 6200 & 16 inch
monitor's price is Rs. 6600. I asked person No.1 about this but he remained
silent.

Being so frustrated I decided to abandon that deal from that shop.
These sucking ****ers don't even know what they are selling for what price.
One man told me two times that the price is 6200 & another one Rs. 6600
for the same product in a same store. Are those smart asses could be
any kind of businessman or IT product seller ? NO. They are only ****ing shits
& sucking jerks.

ps : All prices are without vat.


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2008)

Last monday ( 22nd sept 2008 ) I have to take that mobo ( xfx 650i ultra )
to Rashi ( Kolkata ). I told them that the display is not coming out
from that board even by trying two different gfx cards. I also told
them that the bios may be corrupt. They said they will test the board.
When I told them to test the board in front of me they refused to do so.
They told they will test the board at a later time & they took the board.
They gave me a slip with a rma number & told me to contact after a week.

So I contacted them this monday ( 29th sept 2008 ) about my mobo
quoting the rma number. They told me that they have sent it to mumbai
& the mobo will come after 15th oct 2008 either repaiered or replaced.
I told them that I have very urgent works & told them to do something
before 4 th oct but they told that they couldn't do anyhing.

Surprisingly they took more than 8 minutes to answer the simple thing &
bypassed the phone call over 3 people!

Now guys, I am completely frustrated & annoyed with Rashi peripherals ( kolkata )
service. If they sent the mobo to mumbai just only to repair it then
whey they have some so called hardware technicians in here.

They are taking nearly one month to repair or replace the damn mobo. Even
they aren't exactly sure what is the problem with the mobo ? Whether they
will repair or Replace it ? God only knows how long they will take!

Personally I don't want a XFX mobo again as I've lost every bit of hope & trust
upon XFX and Rashi Peripherals.  A good motherboard have to not only good performanc
also good after sales support. As for support xfx motherboards sucks.

Guys take look @ here ( xfx north america support forum ) & see for yourself
what happened to a guy named *TieT*

*www.bjorn3d.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16754&page=4

This guy ave a xfx 790i ultra mobo & xfx gtx280 gfx card.


> No luck still keeps giving the bloody FF error.
> 
> The mb was 6 hours old, im frustrated as hell !!
> I had to send it back and im still waiting after 4 weeks.
> ...



So XFX itself is a ****ing screwed up company. They are not even providing
proper support in North America. Then what they will provide in here ?

Guys just pray & hope some good thing for me. You just can't imagine what
I'm feeling like ( feels like hell ) without my rig. I was planning to upgrade
it on dec or january. But now I'm feeling like all my plans are ruined.
I lost every bit of trust & hope on XFX 650i ultra ( actually all xfx mobo )
& Rashi Peripherals.

Coz when we buy a product we pay not only for the product but we also pay
for the warranty & support related to that product. So if a product is readily
available at the time of purchase then it should be available
with the distributors within the whole warranty period or they should
give us a better product or a similar priced product.
If a product fails to fulfill it's warranty coverage then why those
products gimmicky selling with three years warranty ?

Manufacturers & dealers think that we intentionally damage products.
So if a product phased out from the market even within the warranty period
they only harass us with delay. They are not willing to pay much attention
about warranty & after sales support. They only want to sell their products
& take the profit anyway.

Any product ( specially it related ) repair or replacement
shouldn't take more than 7 days.
Coz nobody will pay us for our loses and downtimes.

Guys suggest me what I should do ? or what I can do ?

I'm sorry for the too long post. I know your personal opinion or experience
may vary but just try to realize the situation I'm currently passing through.


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2008)

abhisek_bsws said:


> and what is the current parice of intel c2d E8400 iin kolkata....can anyone help me which shop is giving the lowest price of this processor??


Its between 7200-7550/-
Look in Vedant Infosys, Supreme, Savera, Arihant and last but not least M.D Computers.


----------



## layzee (Sep 30, 2008)

tkin said:


> Its between 7200-7550/-
> Look in Vedant Infosys, Supreme, Savera, Arihant and last but not least M.D Computers.



M.D. Computers does give us good deals !!!
That's a must try shop when you buy new hardware ....



topgear said:


> on 22 aug I went to buy a monitor. I first went into
> a shop beside Vedant*with big signboard of viewsonic*
> ( can't remeber the exact name  ). I asked them the price of a 16 inch viewsonic monitor.
> Person No.1 told me it's Rs. 6200. So I decided to take a look at the other shops
> ...




Which f*#@%^g shop did you go to ???


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2008)

layzee said:


> M.D. Computers does give us good deals !!!
> That's a must try shop when you buy new hardware ....
> 
> 
> ...


He must have gone to one Computer Gallery or something like that, will check it out.

I will use M.D quotes to force Vedant to cut prices


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2008)

layzee said:


> M.D. Computers does give us good deals !!!
> That's a must try shop when you buy new hardware ....
> 
> 
> ...



I'm unable to recall the ****ing shop name exactly.
But it's beside Vedant with a big signboard of viewsonic.
When you're going to enter into vedant it will be on your
right hand side & when you're leaving vedant it will be on your
left hand side.


----------



## layzee (Oct 12, 2008)

tkin said:


> I will use M.D quotes to force Vedant to cut prices



That's one great trick !!!


----------



## tkin (Oct 13, 2008)

layzee said:


> That's one great trick !!!


It Worked


----------



## layzee (Oct 14, 2008)

Guys where can I find a OCZ Vendetta2 CPU Cooler in Kolkata.


----------



## tkin (Oct 15, 2008)

layzee said:


> Guys where can I find a OCZ Vendetta2 CPU Cooler in Kolkata.


I don't think its going to be that easy to find it here, try Vedant and M.D Computers, the best place to get it is probably from online sellers like lynx-india or itwares.


----------



## layzee (Oct 18, 2008)

tkin said:


> I don't think its going to be that easy to find it here, try Vedant and M.D Computers, the best place to get it is probably from online sellers like lynx-india or itwares.



The OCZ Vendetta2 is available in the ITWares. So I mailed them for getting the final price with shipping charges and asked about them the procedure of payment but I haven't got a reply yet. I guess i'll have to call them up.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 18, 2008)

layzee said:


> The OCZ Vendetta2 is available in the ITWares. So I mailed them for getting the final price with shipping charges and asked about them the procedure of payment but I haven't got a reply yet. I guess i'll have to call them up.



its always better to call up and talk to lynx and itwares people ..it clears up the things quite fast ...call rates are so cheap these days ...i guess spending 3-4 rupees on a call doesn't hurt if u are buying 3-4k investment ..which u will use for 2 years atleast ..


----------



## realdan (Nov 13, 2008)

lalani infotech tell me the price of wrt54g2 is 3200 while some other shop have quoted 2400..and computer world = 2700

oh and that was when i was looking if the wrt54gl is still available

by the way can somebody put placemark in google earth with regard to particular vendor location and then save it as kmz file which we can open in google earth or they could give screenshoot of it and upload it so that it could be easily located for all

rashi peripherals pvt. ltd.
19, R.N. Mukherjee Road, Eastern Building, Ground Floor, _Kolkata_ - 700 001

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/2618/rashihz8.th.jpg


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2008)

realdan said:


> lalani infotech tell me the price of wrt54g2 is 3200 while some other shop have quoted 2400..and computer world = 2700
> 
> oh and that was when i was looking if the wrt54gl is still available
> 
> ...


Most Google earth data is wrong, eg-Vedant Infosys, real shop is miles away from G-earth image, don't trust it.


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 14, 2008)

ANy one can tell me the location of a shop where i can get the new HP DV 7 laptops?


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 15, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which shop of Kolkata is perfect in respect of store,low pricerate & also provide good servicing............?????????????????


----------



## Revolution (Nov 15, 2008)

Please guide me !
Can't find *Classic Computer*.
Anyone know the location ?
Thank you.....


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2008)

Revolution said:


> Please guide me !
> Can't find *Classic Computer*.
> Anyone know the location ?
> Thank you.....


Here's the address, first go to the Kolkata GPO, ask someone there(traffic police),

Classic Computers
24, Netaji Subhas Road,
B.B.D. Bag,
Kolkata - 700001
Ph: 22104124
22313726

P.S-Why go there? Its not a shop, its a dealer so they don't have any products in the office, its just a office for doing paperworks and stuff, got no merchandise to sell in there. I went there, it was an absolute waste of time and effort.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Nov 15, 2008)

can u guys plz help me....I am searching 4 a hardware vendor who sells msi laptops,  or can u give the addres of kolkata dealer of msi???


----------



## realdan (Nov 16, 2008)

tkin said:


> Most Google earth data is wrong, eg-Vedant Infosys, real shop is miles away from G-earth image, don't trust it.




thats why if you know where vedant infosys is..do create a screenshot of the exact location in google earth


----------



## arupch (Nov 23, 2008)

Where can I get best deal for LCD monitors in Kolkata? I also want to exchange my old 15 inch CRT.
Also where Dell LCD's are available (not online)?


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone knows where Artic Silver 5 can be found in Kolkata????Plzzz give adress with ph no.............


----------



## layzee (Nov 24, 2008)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Anyone knows where Artic Silver 5 can be found in Kolkata????Plzzz give adress with ph no.............



No idea dude. You can try Supreme Infotech. May be someone here can help you get their phone number. If you don't, you'd probably have to order it over the net from Lynx or ITWares.


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks dude.....


----------



## arupch (Dec 10, 2008)

I mostly buy stuff from Arihant. Although get quotes from other shops and negotiate with them for final purchase. Have good experience with them till now (5 years). The problem is the shop is very small and always crowded.
Bought a BenQ 19" LCD @Rs.8100 +Vat and a Logitech Formula Vibration vibration wheel @ 2380 +VAT.

QUOTED:
500Gb seagate Sata HDD (32Mb buffer) 3050 +Vat
Transcend/Kingston 4Gb pen drive Rs. 350 +Vat
Transcend/Kingston 8Gb pen drive Rs. 700 +Vat
Transcend 7 inch LCD digital photo frame @ Rs. 4500+VAT
LCD wall mount fixed type @ Rs. 350, movable @ Rs. 650 (same thing was quoted at double price at Supreme)


----------



## arupch (Dec 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where to get Palit GFX cards at good rate? Who is the distributor in Kolkata? Also how is the service?


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2008)

Palit Distributor
Tirupati Enterprises
11 Robert Street
1st floor
Kol -700012
Ph. - 033-22251192/93


----------



## AVSEQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm thinking of upgrading my PC from Pentium 4 to Core 2 Duo. I've got the price quote from many shops, among all of them, *Vedant* seems to me giving the lowest price. However, I'm concerned about the warranty. Does anyone know whether they give proper warranty? I've heard that many shops do not update the database of the respective company properly with the consumer information after the purchase. Has anyone got any such issues from *Vedant*?
BTW I have no problem to take damaged equipment directly to the service center (I read about it in one post). I just wanna know whether I'll get my warranty.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

You will get proper warranty from most of the shops. Just don't forget to get a cash memo/bill with proper serial number of your purchased product.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking of upgrading my PC from Pentium 4 to Core 2 Duo. I've got the price quote from many shops, among all of them, *Vedant* seems to me giving the lowest price. However, I'm concerned about the warranty. Does anyone know whether they give proper warranty? I've heard that many shops do not update the database of the respective company properly with the consumer information after the purchase. Has anyone got any such issues from *Vedant*?
> BTW I have no problem to take damaged equipment directly to the service center (I read about it in one post). I just wanna know whether I'll get my warranty.


Lets make things a bit clear, no store updates customer info on the manufacturer's sites, not possible either, you're warranty period starts from the day on which the product was *IMPORTED* to india, that's why I got 4 yrs 8 months warranty on my Seagate HDD rather than 5 yrs a whole.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ Your *warranty on a particular product starts from the day of purchase*. not the day of import.

Here What seagate have to say about this :


> How Long Does The Coverage Last? Our warranty periods are 1 year, 2 years, 3 years or 5 years *from the documented date of purchase*, depending on the type of product and where it was purchased.



So if a product has 2 yeras of warranty & it's import date is say feb 2006 & you purchased the product on july 2006 - you wull get warranty till july 2008.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 20, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Your *warranty on a particular product starts from the day of purchase*. not the day of import.
> 
> Here What seagate have to say about this :
> 
> ...



I agree.....


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can any1 tell me from where should i buy these items and how much will be the expected cost??

Biostar 780G motherboard - 
AMD Athlon X2 4400+ / AMD Athlon X2 5000+ - tell me if i will be able to get the 4400+ 1.....pls give me the prices...
also tell me any cheap thermal compound available in the market within Rs 200 or less


----------



## loktar (Feb 21, 2009)

tanmoy_Siliguri said:


> Anyone knows where Artic Silver 5 can be found in Kolkata????Plzzz give adress with ph no.............



sorry dude......... last week i hopped all possible shops in chadni and 95% of them had'nt heard of it.......
velocity.....my favorite shop in this context said that currently they do not have the stock and pleaded me to buy the coolermaster one.......

i'll rather wait and get it from delhi next month.... you can ask velocity to preorder one but not sure if that works.......



sourishzzz1234 said:


> Can any1 tell me from where should i buy these items and how much will be the expected cost??
> 
> Biostar 780G motherboard -
> AMD Athlon X2 4400+ / AMD Athlon X2 5000+ - tell me if i will be able to get the 4400+ 1.....pls give me the prices...
> also tell me any cheap thermal compound available in the market within Rs 200 or less



you may try vedant infosys....
x2 5000+ will cost around rs 2800 + vat; getting a 4400+ is possible but not sure of the price
i'm not sure about the availability of biostar 780g but cheaper biostar board are available at vedant ..... you'll get an asus 780g though(around rs 5500) ,and if you're lucky , may be msi(approx rs 5000) or abit

velocity (just beside madras restaurant) has coolermaster thermal gel that'll cost around rs 250.... better avoid any cheaper brand ... if you get arctic ice then nothin like it..
hope that helps!



AVSEQ said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking of upgrading my PC from Pentium 4 to Core 2 Duo. I've got the price quote from many shops, among all of them, *Vedant* seems to me giving the lowest price. However, I'm concerned about the warranty. Does anyone know whether they give proper warranty? I've heard that many shops do not update the database of the respective company properly with the consumer information after the purchase. Has anyone got any such issues from *Vedant*?
> BTW I have no problem to take damaged equipment directly to the service center (I read about it in one post). I just wanna know whether I'll get my warranty.



when compared to other shops in chadni(eg supreme,logica and the @#$% saboo ) ,i found vedant a better place as far as the stock,prices and approach to the customer is concerned...
i do not know about after sales as i did'nt really need it so long.... either way you'll have to run to the service center yourself regardless of the shop you buy your stuff.....
regarding the warranty .... in my experience it is calculated from the date of purchase.... the applicable period may vary so better check it on the cash memo...


----------



## AVSEQ (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm I get it. Seems its safe with Vedant then. I'll be getting my computer this week.
Actually it happened to my uncle's friend that he bought a LG DVD writer from Supreme, and it became faulty after 3 months. When he took it to Rashi, they said his item was not in theirs database, so they cannot offer service, though he had Supreme's cash memo. So I was concerned of it a lil' bit.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Your *warranty on a particular product starts from the day of purchase*. not the day of import.
> 
> Here What seagate have to say about this :
> 
> ...


 Sorry to say but it only applies in USA and other foreign countries where shops like new-egg updates manufacturer database after purchase, I checked both Seagate and WD site where warranty starts from date of Import(it doesn't state it but since it two months earlier than my date of purchase, I figured it out). WD has a option to upload invoice to fix the warranty but Seagate and most other companies don't have it, and I doubt WD will recognise local Indian shops, I confirmed with local Seagate warranty providers and they said the same, usually it is short of 2-4 months max.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ Thanks for the info buddy.


----------



## Carl2024 (Feb 24, 2009)

From where should i buy 1 GB DDR Ram. I usually roam around chandni chowk for a good deal. Just asking here befoire doing so.
Berlia Computers, Chandni Chowk is saying 1850+Tax = 2072. Called em.

Can anyone suggest me another place. I am living in Lake Town.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2009)

You can try M.D. Computers near exide showroom.


----------



## Carl2024 (Feb 24, 2009)

never heard of it but i used to live there a month back.

U mean near Chowrongee/Rabindra Sadan Metro Station, right?

Vedant is cheaper. Says 1800, But MD computers say 2425+VAT


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2009)

No no it's not near Rabindra sadan metro.

It's address is :
M.D. Computer
16/1 Ganesh Chandra Avenue,
Kolkata - 700013 (Near Exide Showroom)
Ph: 2234-6274
2253-7133
9830243212
Contact persons: Mr. Pankaj & Pradeep


----------



## realdan (Mar 5, 2009)

can someone upload a map of the area marking the location of MD computer and tirupati enterprise? that is using technology...


----------



## loktar (Mar 6, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Hmm I get it. Seems its safe with Vedant then. I'll be getting my computer this week.
> Actually it happened to my uncle's friend that he bought a LG DVD writer from Supreme, and it became faulty after 3 months. When he took it to Rashi, they said his item was not in theirs database, so they cannot offer service, though he had Supreme's cash memo. So I was concerned of it a lil' bit.



well i have horrible experiences regardin lg dvd writer.... bought it from a local reputed shop.. became faulty within 7 months..... it can now read only 4.5 gb dvd s but not the >4.5 gb ones....damn, i can't even play gta iv now... tried a lotta things(changed jumpr settings/updated firmware etc ) but did'nt help..now i don't know whether the lg ppl will replace the stuff....will try lg service centre this wk but i recommend stay away from lg....


----------



## tanmoy_Siliguri (Mar 6, 2009)

Guys can anyone tell me...where I can find 2nd hand laptop in Kolkata within 10000..I want this mainly for net & downloading purpose on XP load on it..also want to play cinema & musics...thats it...what is the gud config for it..plzz tell me...


----------



## realdan (Mar 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> No no it's not near Rabindra sadan metro.
> 
> It's address is :
> M.D. Computer
> ...



wise computer members in this forum just don't get it..a picture is worth a thousand words..

here is the location of M.D Computer shown in the googleearth satellite image..it is at most 5 mins printscreen, paste, save, upload for people who know the location..

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/579/gcavenuecomputer.th.jpg

I hope every place pin pointed is correct..dont shout at me if it is wrong and u got lost


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2009)

Photos are a good thing but I belive address is more important as you will not find always the right shop by looking from the skies ( the satalite images are very tiny ).

What you usually do when you go to  some unknown place. Do you take a look at the satelite image or you go to that place and ask someone for the address.

Once I posted a photo regarding that location but I always don't have enough time to post images. 

Take a look at here :
*www.harepix.com/images/687739411.jpg

From this post :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1026313&postcount=501


----------



## Leonayas (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Guyz,
Updated my stone age machine yesterday.
Bought 
1.Biostar TA790GX 128MB Mobo
2.Phenom II 920
3.Cooler Master 600W
4.Zebronics Bijli

Checked out Technocrat,Velocity,Md Computers and Supreme,
Vendant price was the lowest.
Like to add *Supreme Sucks*

8) _______________________________________________________________8)
Phenom II 920 || Biostar TA790GX 128M || HIS ATI Radeon HD 4870 1gb || 
OCZ Platinum Edition 2x2gb ddr2 800 || Cooler Master 600W || Zebronics Bijli || ViewSonic VX 2255 WMB


----------



## realdan (Mar 8, 2009)

topgear said:


> Photos are a good thing but I belive address is more important as you will not find always the right shop by looking from the skies ( the satalite images are very tiny ).
> 
> What you usually do when you go to  some unknown place. Do you take a look at the satelite image or you go to that place and ask someone for the address.
> 
> ...



thats good..

yeah i actually search for the place on the map before heading there..that way i dont even need to search or ask people...

last i went .it was pretty late in the evening so no time to search for tirupati..just went to MD computer near the exide showroom and eastern logica infoway...

 could you by any chance know the whereabout of tirupati so the next time i have a need to visit the place..i could find it...


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2009)

Tirupati Enterprises
11 Robert Street
1st floor
Kol -700012
Ph. - 033-22251192/93

I had gone there only once so I could not give you the exact location using some image.
Just go near airlines building & ask someone about robert street. Go to robert street & wander there a bit looking at the signboards. 
I think you you will find it easily. Thats how I found it.


----------



## realdan (Mar 8, 2009)

alright thanks..


----------



## AVSEQ (Mar 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell where I can get the Cooler Master 690 cabinet in kolkata?
(Ref. *www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=2908)
And also if any idea on the price.


----------



## Hulo (Mar 15, 2009)

Classic Computers, 24 N.S. Road, Kol-1 is a dealer of coolermaster as I learnt from this board. Their phone no. is 22104124 and 22313726.


----------



## arupch (Apr 4, 2009)

Which is the best shop for Laptops in Kolkata (cheapest too)?
I want to buy a entry level sub 25K laptop.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 4, 2009)

AVSEQ said:


> Can anyone tell where I can get the Cooler Master 690 cabinet in kolkata?
> (Ref. *www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=2908)
> And also if any idea on the price.



Have u got ur CM 690 ? At what price ? From where ?
I called classic for it and they are asking too much (4600+vat).Then I went to MD Computers and they said that Coolermaster shipment is yet to come and said that the approximate price would be 4400. So I have to wait till the 1st week of april. If u bought it please a reply because I need it too.


----------



## sabret00the (May 13, 2009)

arupch said:


> Which is the best shop for Laptops in Kolkata (cheapest too)?
> I want to buy a entry level sub 25K laptop.


 
try ebay.in


----------



## sjoardar (May 15, 2009)

Dear Friends, 
I am planning to retire my 5-yr old PIV-2.8 GHz system as soon as possible and build a new high-end rig. After a long survey I have picked the components I like (including alternatives for most) and need your criticism, suggestions and/or advice to finalise the list. The alternative components that I have listed are usually in order of my preference, but may be restricted by the indicated budget and availability, although the budget is stretchable by up to 10%. I am hoping that in some cases my ultimate choice(s) would save me some money from the max budget and, therefore, even if I exceed the budget for a few of the components, I still hope to keep the total budget within 150K. The biggest restriction that I foresee, however, would be the availability of the components of my choice (except may be the processor, HDD and the DVD Writer) in Kolkata which is not really a heaven as a shopping place for high-end components. However, I shall really appreciate your advice as to where I can purchase these components in Kolkata, if at all possible at this point of time. Finally, if there is anything basically amiss in my combination of components, please let me know. So here is my list:  
Processor                   Intel Core i7 965,                                 or Intel Core i7 940                    25K 
CPU Cooler                                 ?                              5K 
Motherboard          ASUS P6T Deluxe V2,                             or Intel BOXDX58S0             20K Graphics Card    ZOTAC GeForce GTX285 (1GB),                      or ZOTAC GeForce GTX280 AMP!,                      or EVGA GTX280 Superclocked     25K 
RAM                    Transcend  or Corsair                          1333 MHz DDR3 3x2 GB             12K 
HDD                    Western Digital 2x500 GB                          WD5000 AAKS,                      or Seagate 2x500 GB 7200.12                          (32 MB Buffer)                               7K                                                               (for 2x500 GB) 
Cabinet                       Antec 1200,                      or          CoolerMaster                            CMRC-1100 Cosmos S             15K PSU                           Tagan BZ800W,                      or        Corsair 800HX,                      or CoolerMaster RealPower 850W       9K 
KB & Mouse        Microsoft Cordless                            Laser Desktop 6000 V2,                      or     Logitech MX5500                       6K 
Monitor                      LG L246Wp,                      or     Dell 2407WFP-A04,                      or        BenQ FP241WZ                      25K DVD Writer     LightOn AllWrite 20X                1K  
Complete System:    Total Budget                      150K  
Thanks in advance. With best wishes, sjoardar


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2009)

core i7 920 Rs. 15K
gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 Rs. 17K
get 3x 2Gb DDR3 Ram or DDR3 Ram 15K( corsair )

get 2x zotac GTX 260 for SLI( Rs. 22K )
or
*2x palit or Zotac GTX 275 Rs. 32-36K*

Seagate 2x 500GB 7200.12 HDD Rs. 7K

CM cosmos Rs. 11K

Corsair HX800 Rs. 8K
or
Corsair HX100W Rs. 14K ( for 2x GTX 275 )


LG 246wp ( Rs. 22-24K ) or dell 2407WFP

Samsung DVD writer ( don't go for lightscribe - it's just useless )

Logitech MX5500

the whole rig will come under Rs. 1.5 lac or so. Wish you all the best.

BTW, go into shops like shaboo, vedant, supreme, eastern logica, M.D. computers. Also don't forget to check with the dealers as you are buying really high end rig. Please check with the respective products website for dealer contact addresses & keep an eye on this thread too 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397


----------



## sjoardar (May 19, 2009)

Thank you so much, topgear, for such detailed advice. Three questions from my side: 1. Isn't there anything higher than Core i7 920 available in Kolkata? 2. Which CPU Cooler do you suggest within 5K (and available in Kolkata)? 3. I did purchase a Samsung 22X DVD Writer (not LightScribe) about 6 months back (after I had to retire my aging Sony DRU-720A), but it started giving troubles (writes DVD, but not CD!) within a couple of months. I did not find it worth my time to run around for a replacement since DVD Writers cost only about 1K these days. What is your alternative suggestion? I could not find LG GSA-H55N that I was originally looking for. What is your opinion about LightOne DVD Writers? I have a LightOne DVD-ROM Drive that has been working flawlessly for the last 5 years.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2009)

core i7 965 may be available ( though I've doubt about that ) but it is not worth the price premium you will pay for it coz core i7 920 can be oced to even 4Ghz ( with some good cooling ) & with the stock cooling it reaches upto 3.2-3.4Ghz.

5K is some decent budget for a a cpu cooler though the availability of good core i7 coolers is very limited in here. BTW, you can get Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme for Rs. 3-3.5K. It was mainly built for socket 775 & am2 procs but newer versions comes with bracket for socket 7366 ie core i7. If you cann't find it contact here *www.theitwares.com & ask them if it comes with necessary connectors for core i7.
BTW, if you can not find one with core i7 connector then you can buy the connector only from www.lynx-india.com

For DVD writer I am using samsung sh-s223f ( two of those ) for 5 months now.
I really faced problem with Asus dvd writers. If you don't want to go for samsung then get *LG H22N* which is also good one. Liteon dvd writers doesn't have the quality once it has.


----------



## sjoardar (May 20, 2009)

Great! I think I shall settle for Core i7 920. I shall follow your advice for rest of the stuff too. Thanks again.


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2009)

^^ My pleasure buddy. Wish you all the best


----------



## loktar (Jun 24, 2009)

guys as this is the hardware vendors forum i'll like to share my experience today....
i got palit 250 gts 512 mb from vedant today @ 7300 + vat
same card was quoted 8000+ at eastern logica and velocity....
i wanted to buy the gfx card on my citibank credit card but  by what so ever reasons my transaction was'nt approved by citibank repeatedly ... embarassed i called up the citibank service and they couldnt resolve the probs...

finally guys at vedant helped me out patiently  and broke up that whole amount into multiple of 1000/- when after 7 swipes of thousand each the transaction was finally settled i am still at confusion how could this happen

i am not advertising but would like to say that guys at vedant show that they are the best in customer satisfaction  in kolkata


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2009)

Guys, in accordance to this thread I need ur suggestion of shops to buy this rig.

A few of my friends bought from Shaboo. Any other shop u would refer?


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ Try Shops like M.D., Vedant, Mohit, Computer World ( G.C. Avenue ), Eastern Logica
etc.

You can also try technocrat or velocity but the may be higher.

In short go to these shops with your config written on a paper & see which shop can offer you all the components @ best price


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanx topgear.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ My pleasure buddy buddy


----------



## abhra (Jul 14, 2009)

Guys is there any shop that keeps Sandisk products, mostly its mobile products? A lot of shops says they don't keep them, Eastern Logica tried to push Kingston. Is there any shop where I can get it?


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 16, 2009)

topgear said:


> core i7 965 may be available ( though I've doubt about that ) but it is not worth the price premium you will pay for it coz core i7 920 can be oced to even 4Ghz ( with some good cooling ) & with the stock cooling it reaches upto 3.2-3.4Ghz.
> 
> 5K is some decent budget for a a cpu cooler though the availability of good core i7 coolers is very limited in here. BTW, you can get Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme for Rs. 3-3.5K. It was mainly built for socket 775 & am2 procs but newer versions comes with bracket for socket 7366 ie core i7. If you cann't find it contact here *www.theitwares.com & ask them if it comes with necessary connectors for core i7.
> BTW, if you can not find one with core i7 connector then you can buy the connector only from www.lynx-india.com
> ...



Sorry folks for absconding for such a long time after my last post. The reasons are: first, I was too busy to get things moving, then the catastrophe - my old rig simply died! Today I borrowed a laptop from a friend (that may surprise some of you but, no, I do not have a second computer) and that is how I am able to post an update.
I got most of the components located for me by Vedant. They, particularly Randhir, have been very helpful and I would say they do care about the customers. Unfortunately, even after a lot of efforts they are as yet unable to locate any of the four alternatives I had for the monitor. However, the search is still on. I have already put in 50K as advance for the other components they have confirmed, and I hope to get the system up and running by Wednesday (my only off day!). Although I realize that some of the prices they have offered are a bit on the high side, I decided to go all the way with Vedant because they treated me so nicely and because I did not have the time to run around for finding the best price for each and every component. I stuck to most of the advices so kindly offered by TopGear, although not all. May be I am too greedy! I know I shall be at least 10K over my original budget if and when I get a monitor and CPU cooler of my choice, but my wife is not a member of this forum, so I am safe!
By the way, Supreme Computers, from whom I have purchased quite a few items in not so distant past, simply brushed me aside without showing any initiative to inquire around for the components I wanted. 
Here is a list of the items I have been able to locate so far, thanks to Vedant (prices are all pre-VAT).

Processor: Intel Core i7 920 (Stock Cooling, for now) Rs.13,800/-
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 Rs.18,300/-
Graphics Card: Zotac GeForce GTX285 Rs.24,500/-
RAM: 3x2GB Corsair 1333MHz DDR3 Rs.7,500/- 
HDD: 2X500GB WD5000AADS Rs.5,800/-
Cabinet: CoolerMaster CMRC1100 Cosmos S Rs.15,300/-
PSU: Corsair CMPSU-1000HX Rs.14,500/-
KB and Mouse: Logitech MX5500 Revolution Rs.7,500/-
DVD Writer: LG GH22 (SATA) Rs.1,100/-
Speakers: Altec Lansing MX5201E Rs.7,200/-
Pendrive: Corsair Voyager GT 16GB Rs. 2,000/-

It seems I may have to make do with my more than 5 yr old CRT for the time being. But please friends, please, let me know of any vendor from whom I can get any one of the monitors BenQ FP241WZ, or LG L246Wp or any other 24 inch *-PVA, MVA or *-IPS panel within 30K. Vendor suggestions for  CPU Cooler Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 1366 RT are also welcome. CoolerMaster V8 is available. I am particularly hoping that TopGear will notice my post and may come up with some good advice. I shall post the final configuration @"Post Your Latest Purchase". Thanks.​


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2009)

CM V8 cpu cooler is very good one @ Rs. 5.8K. So if you are willing to spend that much then get it.
Also TRUE 120 is also best in it's class @ Rs. 3K.

Tirupati Enterprises -  For Thermal Right Products Line TRUE 120

11, Robert Street, 1st Floor, 
Behind Indian Airlines Bldg, 
Kolkata , West Bengal 700 012
Ranjit Singh
Phone: +91 33 22251192 
Fax: +91 33 22251276 

For CM Products -- 
Classic Computers
Shop #31, 3rd Floor
Near Marshall House
Kolkata G.P.O.
Kolkata -700001
Phone: 
033-22104124, 033-22313726
Contact Person: 
Anurag Shroff
Phone no 9831181658
Email-id: 
classiccomp@eth.net

For monitors if you really don't find them just call their call center or send them a mail
BTW, you can also try dell 24 inch monitors.

For GFX card try to get Zotac GTX 295. It's around 32K & is better than GTX 285

For PSU get Corsair TX 750W @ Rs. 8.5K or Tagan BZ800 800W modular PSU @ Rs. 8K

Don't forget to check out this website :
*www.exoduspc.in


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 17, 2009)

Loads of thanks to you again TopGear for the prompt and detailed advice, which I am going to follow-up immediately. By the way, Vedant have already offered me CM V8 for Rs.5.3K +VAT, but isn't the ThermalRight model I mentioned any better? If not, I shall settle for CM V8. The other point is that I am suspecting that either of these coolers may foul with the 200mm fan on the side panel of CM RC1100 Cosmos S cabinet. Also, both are so heavy (with fan nearly a Kg!), will the physical strain on my Mobo be something to worry about?
As for Dell 24 inch monitors, 2408WFP UltraSharp costs way above my max budget for the monitor, and others like E247WFP and E248WFP  are reported to suffer from serious input lags. They are not available in Kolkata anyway. I also considered Samsung 245T and HP LP2475W, none is available at the moment but can be imported. However, on one hand, I am unable to decide on the pros and cons of the Sammy and, on the other, the HP (an H-IPS panel - my dream monitor!), is quoted at 44K+VAT!
As for GTX295, the price premium is rather too high for my budget at the moment. In any case, I am sure price of GTX285 will come down sufficiently within the next half year or so, and then I may be able to afford a second GTX285 for SLI. That is the main reason why I picked Corsair 1000HX, and not 850HX. Erring on the higher side may be a safer choice for the PSU, or so I thought. Please let me know if that would be less bang for the buck (after six months, that is) compared to one GTX295 right now and 850HX, if available.
What do you think about the prices offered by Vedant? Are they more or less OK, or too high across the board? The Mobo price quoted is about 1K too high, I am sure, but they are not budging an inch!


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2009)

Get the TRUE 120 & don't worry about the weight. The mobo can sustain it easily.
& it will not conflict with NB chipset or cabby fans. Can't say that about V8.

For gfx card get GTX 295 coz it's two GTx 275 sli-ed & slapped together it one PCB.
So in the future you can go for 2x GTX 295 as it's price will come down also & have quad sli rig.

GTX 285 in sli sure offers more performance than a single GTX 295 but 2x GTX 295 will smash all benches & you don't have to wait for another six month to enjoy the great benefit of sli. You will get that right out of the box 

If you are going for 2x GTX 2xx cards in the future then get a PSU of  1000-1100W or else a 850W will suffice.

GTX 285 Rs. 22K - Palit & GTX 295 Rs. 31K - Palit.
GTX 285 Rs. 26K Zotac & GTX 295 Rs. 32K  Zotac.

A GTX 295 with a 850W offers more bang for the bucks 

For monitors if you are unable to find those of your choice then I think you should settle for TN palen based one :

BenQ G2412HD a 24 inch sexy sleek slender looking monitor @ only 12-12.5K ( My personal chioce ) 
Samsung 2233SW 21.5" FULL HD @ 10k


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks, you are a real pal! But now I am in a dilemma - to SLI or not to SLI, 1000HX or 850HX? I shall let myself lose a few nights sleep over that, then I may be able to make up my mind. Just kidding! But I sure need to think it over.
About the monitors, I want to avoid a TN panel if I can. I admit it is actually a matter of personal preference. I would rather use my old CRT (21 inch, Samsung SyncMaster 1100p Plus) till it becomes unusable or actually blinks out. If I still cannot find an LCD monitor with "better" panel technology, may be then I shall get a TN panel. By that time the LCD monitor prices will surely come down further. That may be the proverbial silver lining!


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2009)

Yup, make up the decision on SLI or No SLi. BTW, I would still recommend GTX 295 as you are getting SLI right out of the box 

About LCD Panels - it's not only personal preference. TN panel LCD are widely available & their price is also very cheap. But panels based on S-IPS, MVA, or S-PVA offers great color quality over TN panels.

But the best among of all of them is S-PVA. It offers great color & contrast quality 

THE only catch with these expensive panels is their price & availability.

So if you want to stick with your current CRT then it's OK. But if you can't find any other alternatives then you should go for LCD ( even if it's TN ).

Modern TN panels offer good visual quality, contrast & brightness & who can forget about LCDTN panels great power savings & sexy sleek look


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input, buddy. I am also thinking of getting the Zotac GTX295 + Corsair CMPSU 850HX (if avialable) and forgeting about SLI altogether. I believe that would be within my current budget.
As for panel technology, my extensive search through the 'net tells me that H-IPS is the best (and most expensive), because it almost perfectly combines the better performance features of TN (Speed) and PVA (Color Accuracy and Viewing Angle). However, it is possible that my search results give an incomplete picture. One feature that I am keen on but forgot to mention earlier, is the capability to pivot to portrait orientation. If I finally settle for a TN panel, this feature (if available) may be the clincher.


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 19, 2009)

I have the following build in my mind, anyone please quote the Kolkata price (*especially from Vedant*, I heard they have the best deals there) for them,


*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
*Motherboard:* MSI P43NEO-F
*RAM:* Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5 4GB Kit
*HDD: *Seagate 500GB SATA 3.5"
*PSU/SMPS: *GlacialPower GP-AL650AA
*Cabinet: *Coolermaster Elite-330 with Transparent Side
*Graphics Card:* Ati HD4850 / Ati HD4770 and nVidia GTS250


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't Know if you are in a big rush. If you are not, you can come to Vedant on Wednesday when I am going to get my computer set up. I can introduce you to them and you can ask for the prices yourself and decide. If that is not possible, you can visit Vedant on any working day and see Randhir who is quite knowledgeable as a salesman. All of them are quite friendly and helpful. So best of luck with your price hunt.


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 20, 2009)

sjoardar said:


> I don't Know if you are in a big rush. If you are not, you can come to Vedant on Wednesday when I am going to get my computer set up. I can introduce you to them and you can ask for the prices yourself and decide. If that is not possible, you can visit Vedant on any working day and see Randhir who is quite knowledgeable as a salesman. All of them are quite friendly and helpful. So best of luck with your price hunt.


Actually, I can't be there on Vedant very soon since I'm from Jalpaiguri. So I guess I need to call them up and ask the prices one by one. Can you give me a mobile no. of this guy, Randhir?


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2009)

debsuvra said:


> I have the following build in my mind, anyone please quote the Kolkata price (*especially from Vedant*, I heard they have the best deals there) for them,
> 
> 
> *Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
> ...



Replied on *Latest Hardware Prices & Quotes..!!* thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1144339&postcount=4768

BTW, do not double post the same query on different threads & Keep the forum clean


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 20, 2009)

debsuvra said:


> Actually, I can't be there on Vedant very soon since I'm from Jalpaiguri. So I guess I need to call them up and ask the prices one by one. Can you give me a mobile no. of this guy, Randhir?


I don't have Randhir's mobile phone number, but he is always available during working hours at 03322128793. You can also refer to me as S.Joardar, he will know. However, check the above post first.


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 20, 2009)

topgear said:


> Replied on *Latest Hardware Prices & Quotes..!!* thread.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1144339&postcount=4768
> 
> BTW, do not double post the same query on different threads & Keep the forum clean


Sorry, friend. I have also committed the same mistake recently. Henceforth, I shall keep your advice in mind.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2009)

^^ No problem o... just make sure you don't do it again


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 21, 2009)

Update from my side: 

I called Tirupati Enterprises, but they do not have TRUE-120. 

Vedant cannot get me CMPSU 850HX, so I *may *settle for CMPSU 1000HX. Advise please.

Couldn't locate Zotac GTX 295 either, so I have sent email inquiries to exoduspc and   [FONT=&quot]ashis_roy@adityagroup.com[/FONT] 

Couldn't locate Dell distributor/dealer in Kolkata as yet. I sent an email inquiry to   [FONT=&quot]ajit_iyer@dell.com[/FONT], but it bounced back. Shall try to call tomorrow.

If nothing materializes on the monitor front, I may settle for BenQ G2412HD (alas, no pivoting to portrait orientation), but have not decided *when*.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2009)

If they don't have TRUE you can order it out from a chandigarh based on-line shop.
It's called lynx-india & the contact person in their is amarbir ph.9815000133.

Are you sure it's CM850HX. I thought it was Corsair 850HX or1000HX. Look for the same on exoduspc.

If you can't find Zotac GTX 295 then get then look for palit GTX 295. Distributor is Tirupati.

Or you can get palit GTX 285 @ Rs. 22K or Palit 2x GTX 275 & SLI them. That will cost you Rs. 29K.

Dell monitors are very hard to find. You can't find one you have to settle for BenQ 24inch one.


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 22, 2009)

I am not very comfortable with online shopping these days, unless they accept COD. I shall call Amarbir and find out if they do.

As for the PSU, you are abosolutely right! I had the same suspicion  earlier and it is now clear to me. For some unknown reason, some online vendors sell PSUs from Corsair with model numbers starting with "CMPSU"! So, "CMPSU 850HX" and "CMPSU 1000HX" are actually from Corsair, as labeled by certain vendors, and also so listed by the "other magazine", but I checked Corsair's own web site and these are listed as HX850W and HX1000W, respectively. Thanks for correcting me.

I called Dell India today but they said they are not selling UltraSharp 2408WFP any more.

I am not sure about Palit products, because I read reviews on several of them but none earned too high a compliment. Zotac is the name now, as were EVGA and XFX earlier, that uniformly gets high recommendations. That is why, rightly or wrongly, I am sold on Zotac. However, if I cannot get the GPU I want from Zotac, surely I must look elsewhere. You are much better informed, and if you recommend Palit, may be I would be happy with a Palit graphics card too. Tirupati is a distributor, right? Can you suggest any specific *vendor *in Kolkata. I got one reference: Shree Sagarmatha Distributors, 14 Chandni St. They seem to be distributors too.


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2009)

Yup, just call amarbir & clarify everything. I think they accepts COD.

Then you may have to opt for BenQ. 

Theres nothing wrong with palit. If you look at numerous online reviews of palit gfx card then you should come to know that it's a decent brand. Many of our forum members bought palit gfx cards.

Shree Sagarmatha is the distributor of Techcom products. I don't think they sell products directly to consumers unlike Tirupati.


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 23, 2009)

*
BIG *mistake and bad luck!

I should have contacted *www.exoduspc.in earlier. First, I wasted valuable time hesitating, because I thought it is only an online store which I normally don't want to deal with. Second, they delayed their response for their own reason, and now I have discovered that most of the components I had in mind were available with them at lower (some of them at *much *lower) prices, and that they do home delivery too!

However, I am still keen on getting the GA-EX58-UD5 and TRUE-120 from Exodus Technologies who, however, are unable to get HX850W for me. So I am sticking to HX1000W.

By the way, TRUE-120 Black Edition (but not the 1366 RT model) with *extra *adapter brackets for Core i7 processor is offered by Exodus Technologies for a total of Rs.4.4K + VAT. Is that OK?

Regarding the monitor, I am ready to overlook the fact that BenQ G2412HD sports a TN panel, but what still bothers me is the lack of enough base adjustment capabilities. Only back and forth tilt, but no swivel, no pivot, not even height adjustment is possible! That is OK for a TV, but for a monitor? I don't know!


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 24, 2009)

Urgent message to debsuvra: Please ignore my earlier suggestion and first get a quote from Exodus Technologies, then talk to Randhir armed with those quotes. Bargain hard. Let the best quotes win!

Contact Info: 
Tathagata Thokdar
Mob: 9432876818
Exodus Technologies
290/1 Briji Road
Kol - 84


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2009)

TRUE 120 B.E. does not comes with fan....So you have to spend more to get a compatible fan. 

Don't confuse the accessories with bundled components 

AS you said they are giving the additional 1366 bolt through kit the price seems to be oK ( though I've seen it was selling for Rs. 3.5K for the cooler & addtioanl Rs. 500 for the 1366 bracket ). But it was not included on default package bundle. Still you need to buy a 120mm fan.

If you can't find 850W one then get the 1000W. More power does not hurts & is always handy to have 

Yup it's very hard to get quality monitors ( computer displays specially TFT palels ).
Most of the shops only stock those components which will most people ask for & sell like hot cakes


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 24, 2009)

I forgot that the fan for TRUE-120 may be optional. Thanks for reminding me. However, this means still higher net price, and I have to find out how much. By the way, when you wrote earlier that TRUE-120 will not clash with the 200 mm fan on the side panel of my PC cabinet, did you mean that for TRUE-120 without the 120 mm fan, or with it?


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2009)

I meant with the 120mm fan added to the TRUE.

BTW, For that price ( around 5K ) it's useless to get TRUE. You should buy sunbeamtech core contact freezer 120 from lynx-india. It comes with fan & is better than TRUE. But you have to buy the 1366 bolt through kit for core i7. The whole setup will cost you a mere Rs. 3K max 

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5533
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2990


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks! Let me check it out. I shall keep you posted.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ Buddy try to ask for it in local shops too... I just want to know if it's available in our local market ( I'm out of station now - so please search for it in computer shops in chadni)


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Jul 26, 2009)

No the SBCCF is not available in Kolkata...
Things in kolkata costs more as because there is shipping charge from importer's HQ+tax extra+warranty....

So please don't compare other cities with Kolkata...
Warranty you will be getting from Kolkata, you dont have to send outside with 2x Shipping charge in case of RMA..

Things might be cheaper in Delhi,Mumbai (like 2400/- which is 2700/- in kolkata)
you get it and happy
In case of RMA somehow send it to your vendor place(i.e. outside Kolkata) you end up 150/- x 2 = 300/-
This is for 1 time....for more time add the shipping....

So which one is costly in the end of the day??

Judge Brothers....
*
I dont want that some one faces this but its hard reality as most of the companies asks for local bill...if non WB is found you wont be getting RMA



Note: Consider those which has less chance of failure...like cabinets, cpu coolers etc...


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> No the SBCCF is not available in Kolkata...



SBCCF is one of the best cooler currently available. So if some distributor can arrange to sell it in here it will get good response.



> Things in kolkata costs more as because there is shipping charge from importer's HQ+tax extra+warranty....
> 
> So please don't compare other cities with Kolkata...
> Warranty you will be getting from Kolkata, you dont have to send outside with 2x Shipping charge in case of RMA..
> ...



Exactly




> Note: Consider those which has less chance of failure...like cabinets, cpu coolers etc...



So I had suggested him to look for the coler on lynx-india


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 27, 2009)

@ thunder.02dragon. Hey, Man! You sound like someone I just met yesterday. May be you *are *the same person. No, no, this is not meant to be uncomplimentary or something like that. Just hazarding a guess! Actually, it is always good to have different points of view.
@ topgear. Checked the link so kindly provided by you, as well as some reviews. Seems like this Sunbeam CPU cooler has a pretty decent performance at a down to earth price. I am seriously considering this alternative, but since the CPU cooler is not urgent, I shall wait till Wednesday (my only off day!) and then checkout its availability as well as payment and warranty options.


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello
can any one help me to buy a desktop computer from kolkata 
my budget is Around 25000
can u please Suggest a configuration with the name of the shop where can i go for best deal
thanks


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2009)

sjoardar said:


> @ thunder.02dragon. Hey, Man! You sound like someone I just met yesterday. May be you *are *the same person. No, no, this is not meant to be uncomplimentary or something like that. Just hazarding a guess! Actually, it is always good to have different points of view.
> @ topgear. Checked the link so kindly provided by you, as well as some reviews. Seems like this Sunbeam CPU cooler has a pretty decent performance at a down to earth price. I am seriously considering this alternative, but since the CPU cooler is not urgent, I shall wait till Wednesday (my only off day!) and then checkout its availability as well as payment and warranty options.



thunder.02dragon - is the owner of Exodus Technologies ( I came to know that from a pm  )

Yup keep us informed with your rigs news update 
BTW, have you bought the other components ?


----------



## sjoardar (Jul 28, 2009)

topgear said:


> thunder.02dragon - is the owner of Exodus Technologies ( I came to know that from a pm  )
> 
> Yup keep us informed with your rigs news update
> BTW, have you bought the other components ?


Heh, heh, you see, I was dead right regarding thunder.02dragon! Of course, 36 years' teaching experience helps!

The progress report of my new rig? There is Good News and there is Bad News. 

The good news first: Finally I got my hands on to a Zotac GeForce GTX 295 _via _Exodus Technologies with prompt and free home delivery. The damage to my bank account? Rs. 31,408/- (including VAT). Since this card has been around for more than a little while (in fact, the next generation GPUs, GTX 3** series, are in the pipeline), I hope I shall not be seated with the misfortune of early adopters.

My first reaction on opening the box: My, my! that's *BIG*! Unfortunately, that is the only reaction I can share with you right now. Why? The answer to that question _is _the Bad News.

Now the Bad News: Neither Vedant nor Exodus Technologies have yet been able to get me the mobo of my choice, the Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5. Everything else (including Corsair HX1000W) _essential _for setting up my new rig (I am not counting the monitor or KB and mouse as essential or urgent at this point) is ready. But when, oh when, shall I have my new system up and running?

Believe it or not, I face this kind of situation every time I build a new PC, or even try a major upgrade. So, are my plans always jinxed? May be I plan too long for the components of my choice, and by the time I am in the market with ready cash, some of those components seem to have vanished!

At this point, I am not considering either GA-EX58 Extreme or ASUS Rampage II Extreme, both of which excel only in additional features that do not really translate into better performance. In the bargain, they cost significantly higher. I am not going to splurge money merely on features since I am quite satisfied with the features of GA-EX58-UD5 - except may be restriction of the speed of the memory bus to 1333 MHz; I would love to have 1600 MHz memory.

BTW what is your opinion about MSI EX58 Pro? Test reports put its performance close to that of ASUS Rampage II Extreme, but quite a few features are missing. No automatic OC, for example, but it is significantly cheaper, mind you! Do you think it is actually "cheapo"? What about Asus P6T Deluxe? Of course, I shall have to check out whether it is available in Kolkata, although I doubt it. May be above my budget too.

The grapevine has it, Gigabyte is planning a "New and Improved" version of GA-EX58-UD5 "soon". Knowing what that often means, I am not very hopeful or enthusiastic. Does any one else have any scoop on this?


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Jul 28, 2009)

ASUS those are imported for Kolkata are crap...too much DOA


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2009)

sjoardar said:


> Heh, heh, you see, I was dead right regarding thunder.02dragon! Of course, 36 years' teaching experience helps!
> 
> The progress report of my new rig? There is Good News and there is Bad News.
> 
> ...



MSI X58 is very good mobo ( actually it's best in it's price range ) & it's quality is also very good. If you can't find any other one then get this.
This one costs 11-12K.

If you don't want to go with MSi then get the EVGA x58 mobo instead. It's better than GA-EX58-UD5 & P6T. It may cost you Rs. 22K


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Jul 30, 2009)

So guys...what if I tell you about.....
EVGA X58 Classified..
??
 :8


----------



## sjoardar (Aug 10, 2009)

topgear said:


> MSI X58 is very good mobo ( actually it's best in it's price range ) & it's quality is also very good. If you can't find any other one then get this.
> This one costs 11-12K.
> 
> If you don't want to go with MSi then get the EVGA x58 mobo instead. It's better than GA-EX58-UD5 & P6T. It may cost you Rs. 22K


Thanks! I finally settled for eVGA X58 3X SLI mobo which cost me Rs. 22,360 (including VAT). I got all the stuff home and my new rig is up and I have started using it, but I cannot really say it is "running"! There are certain issues (I am yet to set up RAID 0, for example). If need be, I shall bring them up at an appropriate forum later.

Still no new monitor or KB & mouse, and my CPU is running with Intel's stock cooler.

I had originally chosen 1333 MHz DDR3 RAM because I was not sure whether GA-EX58-UD5 will support 1600 MHz *natively*. After switching to the eVGA mobo, I wanted to switch to 1600 MHz DDR3 RAM (Corsair Dominator) and Randhir at Vedant told me that he would try to exchange the RAM kit, but in the end he was unable to do that. So I am stuck with 1333 MHz DDR3 RAM. Of course, I am going to OC it to higher speeds after my PC settles down at the base configuration.

I shall post the details of my purchase at the forum  *"Post your latest Purchase"**.*

Finally, I want to express my grateful thanks to topgear for numerous valuable advice and buying tips right from the beginning of my plans. I am also thankful to the owner of Exodus PC for lending me a hand in setting up my new system. Thanks to you all!


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

Asus has one 24 inch TN panel which has vertical & horizontal swivel option.
The model is VK266H & the price is around 25K.

Logitech G15 Gaming KeyBoard ( though it was designed for gaming it has so many useful features that even non gamers will benefit from it  ) Rs. 4.5K

Logitech MX518 Mouse Rs. 1.4K or G5 Rs. 3K

Or get Logitech cordless MX 3200 ( KB+Mouse ) combo @ Rs. 4.5K or Ex100 combo @ Rs. 1.5K.

For the cooler wait hold your horses for a little bit more ( I will suggest you what you can buy from here )..............or else you can buy SBCCF 120mm with 1366 bracket from
the links I've already posted here


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 12, 2009)

I am happy to build up this Rig sir, its my pleasure to help you...


----------



## sjoardar (Aug 12, 2009)

topgear said:


> Asus has one 24 inch TN panel which has vertical & horizontal swivel option.
> The model is VK266H & the price is around 25K.
> 
> Logitech G15 Gaming KeyBoard ( though it was designed for gaming it has so many useful features that even non gamers will benefit from it  ) Rs. 4.5K
> ...


Thanks for your continued support. I am a bit confused regarding Asus VK266H though, because on internet search I find that it is a 26 inch monitor (as I guessed from the model number). There are four models: 26 inch VK266H and VW266H; 24 inch VK246H and VW246H. The problem is, all the reviews and specs that I have seen on the 'net, the only base adjustment mentioned is tilt, _for all the models_! If you kindly give me the link to the web site you saw it on, I shall very much appreciate that. However, don't you think 25K is a little too much to pay for a TN panel?

Regarding Lynx India, I had called Amarbir as suggested by you to find out if they do CoD, because it was not clear from their web site that they do. Unfortunately, instead of answering my question directly, Amarbir brusquely said "Go to our web site, add the component you want to the cart and select an appropriate mode of payment. *Otherwise, there is no need to order*"!! Otherwise, there is no need to order? Coming from a vendor to a prospective customer (I had mentioned, at the very beginning, that I am calling from Kolkata and that I was looking for this CPU cooler), that was rather rude, I reckoned. Therefore, I politely said "OK, bye!" and hung up.

Regarding the KB & Mouse, Randhir at Vedant still holds that I shall get Logitech MX5500 Revolution within a week, although he has no such assurance to offer for the monitor. So I am willing to wait for another week, and if I still do not get Logitech MX5500 Revolution then I shall switch the model of my choice.

My new computer is now set up for RAID 0, thanks again to Thunder02.Dragon.

Unfortunately, the copy of Windows 7 RC I got from Digit (June 2009) DVD is _apparently _only a 32-bit version, because although it accepts Microsoft's Product Code for 64-bit Windows 7 RC, it is still running as a 32-bit OS on my new computer! If anyone on the Digit forum has a copy of the  Windows 7 RC 64-bit version, I shall be interested in getting a copy.

I have posted my latest purchase on the Digit forum "Post your latest purchase" only this evening. I apologise for the delay.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2009)

sjoardar said:


> Thanks for your continued support. I am a bit confused regarding Asus VK266H though, because on internet search I find that it is a 26 inch monitor (as I guessed from the model number). There are four models: 26 inch VK266H and VW266H; 24 inch VK246H and VW246H. The problem is, all the reviews and specs that I have seen on the 'net, the only base adjustment mentioned is tilt, _for all the models_! If you kindly give me the link to the web site you saw it on, I shall very much appreciate that. However, don't you think 25K is a little too much to pay for a TN panel?



Sorry for the mistake, It's a 26inch model I've told you about & it comes with a 2MP camera, HDmi connectivity etc. etc. I've read about it on this month's digit mag where they have quoted that it has vertical & horizontal swivel base.



> Regarding Lynx India, I had called Amarbir as suggested by you to find out if they do CoD, because it was not clear from their web site that they do. Unfortunately, instead of answering my question directly, Amarbir brusquely said "Go to our web site, add the component you want to the cart and select an appropriate mode of payment. *Otherwise, there is no need to order*"!! Otherwise, there is no need to order? Coming from a vendor to a prospective customer (I had mentioned, at the very beginning, that I am calling from Kolkata and that I was looking for this CPU cooler), that was rather rude, I reckoned. Therefore, I politely said "OK, bye!" and hung up.



That's really sad. Many of our forum members bought stuffs from him so I recommend lynx-india. But if you got behavior like this don't need to buy anything from him.

Wait for the cooler & I will brief you on this later.



> Regarding the KB & Mouse, Randhir at Vedant still holds that I shall get Logitech MX5500 Revolution within a week, although he has no such assurance to offer for the monitor. So I am willing to wait for another week, and if I still do not get Logitech MX5500 Revolution then I shall switch the model of my choice.
> 
> My new computer is now set up for RAID 0, thanks again to Thunder02.Dragon.
> 
> ...



Yup, get the KB+Mouse of your choice. It's greatly depends of personal choice 

You can get win 7 RC x64 if you know where to look for 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW, can anybody tell me who is the distributor of Glacialtech products in here ?

Even a shop name or address which has some decent amount of glacialtech products like fan, hsf will also do.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW, can anybody tell me who is the distributor of Glacialtech products in here ?

Even a shop name or address which has some decent amount of glacialtech products like fan, hsf will also do.


----------



## sjoardar (Aug 13, 2009)

topgear said:


> You can get win 7 RC x64 if you know where to look for


Sorry friend, but the only source I know of from where I can get win 7 RC x64 is Microsoft web site, AND my problem is I have a BSNL Home 250 DataOne BB service with a mere 1 GB free data transfer limit, so it would be prohibitive in terms of download cost *and *time to download win 7 RC x64. That is why I was hoping that if somebody already has a copy, he/she may be willing to let me have a copy. May be it is time I start considering subscription to the unlimited download service.



topgear said:


> BTW, can anybody tell me who is the distributor of Glacialtech products in here ?
> 
> Even a shop name or address which has some decent amount of glacialtech products like fan, hsf will also do.


I have asked around for Glacialtech distributor and any vendor who stocks Glacialtech fans etc in Kolkata, but have had no luck so far. There is no Glacialtech distributor in Kolkata, that's for sure. I shall keep my eyes peeled about Glacialtech vendors and let you know if I discover something.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2009)

sjoardar said:


> Sorry friend, but the only source I know of from where I can get win 7 RC x64 is Microsoft web site, AND my problem is I have a BSNL Home 250 DataOne BB service with a mere 1 GB free data transfer limit, so it would be prohibitive in terms of download cost *and *time to download win 7 RC x64. That is why I was hoping that if somebody already has a copy, he/she may be willing to let me have a copy. May be it is time I start considering subscription to the unlimited download service.
> 
> I have asked around for Glacialtech distributor and any vendor who stocks Glacialtech fans etc in Kolkata, but have had no luck so far. There is no Glacialtech distributor in Kolkata, that's for sure. I shall keep my eyes peeled about Glacialtech vendors and let you know if I discover something.



Yup, Buddy I understood your prob about win 7 x64.

Thanks for searching glacialtech products


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 15, 2009)

If you ask some products tell me I might arrange you one...


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Thanks buddy. I was just surprised to see that though glacialtech has some really good products they are not availale in our local market. So I was just trying to find if someone deals with glacial tech products.

Thanks once again for your generous offer....
May be later I will need some products & I will keep you in mind.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi guys, I shall buy the following after the pujas, have a look

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
MSI P45 Neo - F
Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 256Bit
Corsair VX550
Cooler Master Ceturian 590
Hynix DDR2 2x2GB 800 Mhz
LG 22x DVD-RAM SATA

I already have a good monitor, HDD and 1 500VA HP UPS for my monitor (it is old, and so needs a separate UPS for backup) and 600VA Microtek UPS for my CPU, speakers and modem.

My problem starts here. Can I get a SMPS with higher wattage though my UPS is of 600VA? I am looking for some good (Thermaltake, Cooler Masters, GlacialTech) 120mm fans (LED and Hi-Per)? Can you get me the prices of the above parts and the fans in Kolkata? That shall be greatly helpful.


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't know about other fans but CM 200RPM led fans are around Rs. 500 & Non Led 1200RPM fans are Rs. 300.

Your UPS can give you max 360W. But you can use a higher rated PSU as long as your components overall power requirement does not cross 360W


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 17, 2009)

topgear said:


> Don't know about other fans but CM 200RPM led fans are around Rs. 500 & Non Led 1200RPM fans are Rs. 300.
> 
> Your UPS can give you max 360W. But you can use a higher rated PSU as long as your components overall power requirement does not cross 360W



I think you made a mistake, CM led fans with *2000* RPM, is it??? Yes, I was thinking about buying the blue or green one. Can you tell me the prices of the rest of the parts that I wrote about? Obviously, in Kolkata. I am not going to buy from Supreme or Saboo. I was thinking about buying from Tirupati Enterprises, or Aditya Infotech.

About the PSU, can you describe more about the PC power consumption, I am very confused. How much power will my machine draw with the said configuration??? And please please tell me the current prices of the parts I am going to buy. I stay a long way (2 hrs train journey) from Kolkata, and going there personally just to get the quotation is not possible for me as I do have my college. So please everybody, get me the current prices in Kolkata. I would be a great help


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 17, 2009)

Lol..buddy Aditya Infotech does not selles direct to customers..we are there to help you na..buy frm us retailers..
Let me tell you 600VA is not enough for even 75% load of the 550W
My 600VA gives 2min backup on my config on idle...(check my config on signature)
on 65% load thats light gaming my UPS just shutsdown when current goes.
So minimum of 800VA or more is req for your setup and that will cost you good...
Btw....
My Quotes are:
E8400 C0 Stepping(E8400 rare to find)- 8600/-
CM Centurion 590 - 4250/-
Zotac 9600GT 512MB with 5years Extended Warranty(Palit is cheap by 200 but warranty is 2years)- 5100/-
Corsair VX550 - 5650/-
Corsair XMS2 2x2GB - 2675/-
LG DVDRW Sata - 1115/-
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L - 7100/- (Stability is better than the MSI still 5600/-)

Now add VAT 4% to the Total Cost...
Assembling Charges extra with Careful Cable Management....

The CM Green/Red/Blue Fans for 525/- +Tax
Exodus Technologies


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 17, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> Lol..buddy Aditya Infotech does not selles direct to customers..we are there to help you na..buy frm us retailers..
> Let me tell you 600VA is not enough for even 75% load of the 550W
> My 600VA gives 2min backup on my config on idle...(check my config on signature)
> on 65% load thats light gaming my UPS just shutsdown when current goes.
> ...



Did you overclock your pc??? So how much would a 800VA UPS cost??? I just want to build a gaming PC wihin 30K. I heard MSI P45 Neo-F is good, so I was going for it. I wanted a 2.0 GHz Intel core2duo processor so went for E8400. 9600GT ddr3 is cheap and a great graphics card. So you tell me, keeping these the same what else should I buy. Yes, the ram is in consideration(4GB ddr2). Give me the rest of the parts with a total budjet of 30k.

BTW, these prices are from which retailers???


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 17, 2009)

These prices I quote to you as of today....
later might be more/less...
I m a retailer 
Yes I do OCing..its my Fav thing for this thing spend 90K in 3months..
right now running E8400 @ 4.10GHz


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2009)

Raptor1989 said:


> I think you made a mistake, CM led fans with *2000* RPM, is it??? Yes, I was thinking about buying the blue or green one. Can you tell me the prices of the rest of the parts that I wrote about? Obviously, in Kolkata. I am not going to buy from Supreme or Saboo. I was thinking about buying from Tirupati Enterprises, or Aditya Infotech.
> 
> About the PSU, can you describe more about the PC power consumption, I am very confused. How much power will my machine draw with the said configuration??? And please please tell me the current prices of the parts I am going to buy. I stay a long way (2 hrs train journey) from Kolkata, and going there personally just to get the quotation is not possible for me as I do have my college. So please everybody, get me the current prices in Kolkata. I would be a great help



No I bought a 2000 RPM CM 120mm Blue Led fan & it was Rs. 500 from M.D. Computers.

Your sys will consume around 290W so I would recommend you buying Corsair VX450W 

For the prices look at thunder.02dragon post


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 18, 2009)

topgear said:


> No I bought a 2000 RPM CM 120mm Blue Led fan & it was Rs. 500 from M.D. Computers.
> 
> Your sys will consume around 290W so I would recommend you buying Corsair VX450W
> 
> For the prices look at thunder.02dragon post



I have a 600 VA UPS only for my CPU, Modem and speakers (not my old 19" CRT monitor). Would it be efficient to provide acceptable backup??? Would I need a new one? If so then recommend a cheap but good one like Microtek.

@thunder.02dragon
A little change, make it VX450 and my cabinet to CM 690. Tell me these prices please. BTW, you are a retailer, where is your shop?

What is the price difference between Corsair and Zion rams. Any advantages for paying more because I have used Zion rams for my entire life and never got any problems. Please also tell me the cost of Zion 2Gb DDR2 rams


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 18, 2009)

Zion Rams have 3years warranty and are good rams
Corsair Have 10years warranty are also world Famous....still as Corsair has its Service center here I sell Corsair..not Zions(from Zion I get offers still I dont sell those also those are costly)
Corsair VX450 - 4000/- 
CM 690 - W/Transparent - 4700/-
CM 690 With Transparent - 5100/- (This is too much fluctuating)

Actually I run Kolkata's only IT Shopping POrtal Exodus Technologies
www.exoduspc.in


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2009)

Raptor1989 said:


> I have a 600 VA UPS only for my CPU, Modem and speakers (not my old 19" CRT monitor). Would it be efficient to provide acceptable backup??? Would I need a new one? If so then recommend a cheap but good one like Microtek.
> 
> @thunder.02dragon
> A little change, make it VX450 and my cabinet to CM 690. Tell me these prices please. BTW, you are a retailer, where is your shop?
> ...



You don't need to buy a new UPS. Your current UPS is enough


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have been reading benchmarking reviews on Zotak, Palit and XFX 9600GT 512MB DDR3 gfx cards. I have noticed that with Palit gfx cards, we get better fps than XFX and Zotak cards. But it is cheaper than both Zotak and XFX cards. I agree that XFX gives 5 years warranty whereas Palit gives 2, but who uses the same gfx card for more than 2 years. So we don't actually need warranty more than 2-3 yrs. So is it better to get Palit cards than XFX cards???

For the reviews, go here

*www.legitreviews.com/article/666/1/

Please give it a look.


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2009)

Raptor1989 said:


> I have been reading benchmarking reviews on Zotak, Palit and XFX 9600GT 512MB DDR3 gfx cards. I have noticed that with Palit gfx cards, we get better fps than XFX and Zotak cards. But it is cheaper than both Zotak and XFX cards. I agree that XFX gives 5 years warranty whereas Palit gives 2, but who uses the same gfx card for more than 2 years. So we don't actually need warranty more than 2-3 yrs. So is it better to get Palit cards than XFX cards???
> 
> For the reviews, go here
> 
> ...


In India Palit, XFX and Zotac all give 3 yrs warranty. Palit is best in terms of pricing and performance.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 19, 2009)

To correct you Tkin...Palit now gives 2years..XFX 3years on card but 1year On FAN and Zotac 3years+2years extended warranty......

So whats your final rig...when u be buyng??


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> To correct you Tkin...Palit now gives 2years..XFX 3years on card but 1year On FAN and Zotac 3years+2years extended warranty......
> 
> So whats your final rig...when u be buyng??


I just went to Tirupati, they said Palit gives 3yrs, and Powercolor gives 2yrs, is your monitor section up yet?
Need quotes on Samsung T190, T220.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 19, 2009)

So guys, this is my final rig:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 [3.0 GHz (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)]
MSI P45 Neo - F [Intel P45 Chipset 1333 FSB]
Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 256Bit
Corsair VX450
Cooler Master CM 690 W/O Transparent side panel
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 2GB 800 Mhz x 2
LG DVDRW Sata

Total comes to around 32.5K. Some changes can be made on spot like buying VX550 or Cooler Master CM 690 With Transparent Side panel. If you guys can spot any changes within an insignificant rise (1K) of budget, do tell me.

@thunder.02dragon
There are a lot of parts where prices are not mentioned. Please add the prices and I have been using that site for two months for monitoring the prices of various parts, the site's great.

To all, can you guys tell me if there is any expected drop of prices during or after the pujas? I am dying to buy my new rig but dad tells me to wait till the pujas.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 20, 2009)

@raptor
After puja prices wont be low...RAM Prices are increasing day by day also the Card prices will increase...so judge your buy....
@1k higher Transparent will be possible not the VX 550...sold today VX550 for 5700/-+ there is no VX550 in stock... I have 1nly..
RAM prices went high by 50-100 bucks

frm wher u b buyn nd what site?? :O


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 20, 2009)

Raptor1989 said:


> So guys, this is my final rig:
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 [3.0 GHz (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)]
> MSI P45 Neo - F [Intel P45 Chipset 1333 FSB]
> ...




HI,
Its just a piece of advice ,
1>kindly wait after puja, prices will fall after 10-15 days of puja,its correct that today RAM prices went up, VX550 is short supply but u can get it if u give order for sure(200% sure) .

2>i know sounds irritating but the particular MSI board is really not that good,if u are not sure go with Intel board ,at least u will be safe(No OC),u may take a look DG45ID.

3>cabinet -u may try CM NV-334 around 2100-2500,and will save some money,VX450 is excellent,Corsair XMS2 DDR2 is excellent,with the cabinet money u can invest in either on grapics card (XFX 250 GTS)or a good cpu cooler or a creatve 2.1 Inspire. or a good gaming keyboard and mouse.

4>Please personally go to chadni and fetch the prices from different shops,if u buy everything from one shop there is a high chance that 80% goods are good price and 20% are Inflated price,thats the regular business.

5>Please dont get carried away by the sellers tone.stick to what u have planed to buy.Use your brain and not sweet words.

6>have patience,it might happen that ur product is not available , dont get carried away by emotion , search other shops if not available give order and wait till u get exactly what u wanted.

7>Ur config is good,have faith in yourself.

Exodus Technologies 's quoted are good but there is a flaw,i wont mention it as its his personal quotes and business.thunder.02dragon - please dont take any offence,inconvineance regreated.Personal apology. however other prices are good.

Raptor1989, ur config is good,invest wisely,u may also go any buy ur pc any time, i am not asking to wait till puja, its absolutely ur choice.

Last advice "ITS UNDER YOUR HOOD WHICH MATTERS , AND NOT THE HOOD".

Regards,
fatalcore.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ CM690 has the best air circulation in yit's class & price range. With 7 fans it's really one hell of a good cabby. So if he can afford that he should stick with that.

He can go for a CM690 & a 9800GT.

But your suggestion on GTS250 & a little bit cheap cabby is not that bad too 

MSi P45 neo is that bad - it's better than intel original boards  ( you can take my word for that as 2 of friends are using this one since Frb 2009 )


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 20, 2009)

@ fatacore
Nice post buddy really liked this kinda post...I used to post these kind before..now when I m a retailer 

VX550 is not available for sure right now...If I dont get It buddy no one can...Have you seen my site?? There are many products that shops don't Have it..Still u might get lucky if someone stocks VX550

Intel boards are crap....less features and less performance...MSI is not that good in OCing...you know na that Gigabyte has awesome stability+features+performance...Buy Gigabyte not intel or Asus...
Top OCers prefer Gigabyte over any other Boards....

Your point 2 is good still 690 is best in its class....nothing beats its features...cabling etc etc...

GTS250 is not that good to consider insted spending on 260...however raptor wont be buyn that... 

Corsair XMS2 is not that good in OCingg Im stuck on 960MHz cani OC more... ;( damn these...OCZ is there but already overvolted ones ;( 

9800GT is not more performing than 9600GT still can consider....

raptor there might be flaw but still I think I am giving the best and services...

*Who does home delivery?*
Who gives you so much wide choices of products?
Will any shop try to get your custom ordering?
Does any shops keeps High end??
All these are not with me and a very reasonable price...
Its true I am giving you opportunity to shop just with few clicks....in maket all the shopping are tiresome etcetc not necessary to mention...

But for that might seem odd..

Never mind this is a new way of Bussiness...

I hop I might be Newegg of Kolkata one day...

You guys just keep on supporting Me... thats all I want...already topgear helping me...

TY topgear

hav fun buddies


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 20, 2009)

hi,thunder.02dragon
good mornng to u buddy,i 100% agree on Gigabyte board because i personally use gigabyte.

Actually i have some problem with MSI,My uncle purchased MSI and fried his RAM the very first install,since then i have a doubt on MSI,I suggested Intel just in case our friend get confused on boards.Else as topgear says its fine that mean its fine(I have faith in him).

However your motherboard is straight overpriced, however its ur business,u can do it bro.

9800gt has some problem and bug and was quickly upgraded to GTS 250(Please note its not GTX).....So if some1 intends to buy 9800gt its better GTS250.....However no comparison with GTX 260 class and above.(Personally surveyed in XFX Distributer shop in Chadni).

XMS2 800 is worth buying than other available rams in the market(Personally surveyed in more than 13 shops in CHadni).

VX550 was not available but its just a day or two when it will be available.

I personally liked the prices u quoted its really good but not the motherboad.

For High End Config Raptor1989 may check, VEDANT,EASTERN LOGICA,BERLIA,SUPREME in Chadni Chowk.

thunder.02dragon, the only problem is money,else who cares? hi hi hi...All i suggested is that raptor1989 can save few buks and improve his machine under his hood.
that all,Its absolutely my opinion,please dont take any offence.if i hadd that money i would have done that.So the advice is absolute mine .

Last but not the least,I support u too and its really good to have u in such a class forum.No doubt u can be the NEWEGG in Kolkata. Hats off buddy.

thanks
with Best regards,
fatalcore.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks thunder.02dragon for maintaining such a good site in the heart of kolkata,can u kindly give your shop address ,I would definitely visit your shop. It would be great to meet u in person.
However i would like to see more products in your website in days to come.
With Best regards,
FatalCore.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 20, 2009)

fatalcore said:


> hi,thunder.02dragon
> good mornng to u buddy,i 100% agree on Gigabyte board because i personally use gigabyte.
> 
> Actually i have some problem with MSI,My uncle purchased MSI and fried his RAM the very first install,since then i have a doubt on MSI,I suggested Intel just in case our friend get confused on boards.Else as topgear says its fine that mean its fine(I have faith in him).
> ...



Now I am getting confused. I am sure about my config and confident that it will give me the best performance at a low cost. I have mentioned this earlier and those like topgear who have been following me know that, I have considerably increased my budget to build a better machine and I did it because I have faith in you guys that you won't misguide me. I am again mentioning that I can spend upto 15k for mu proccy and mobo and please get me a good config at that range, and I have stuck at E8400 ( though many have suggested AMD but I am biased towards Intel for many reasons I am not goin to bore you with). I heard from many reliable sources that MSI is very good option as a motherboard and good for overclocking (stability). After extensive search, research and suggestions, I came across P45 Neo-F, which had got many good reviews and provides a lot of features at a low price. Same goes for Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3, VX450 and CM 690. Now the option still lies to opt for the transparent side panel, 1 or 2 more fans, vx550. That is an on spot decision to make, but it is not the same case for the mobo. So guys, please surely tell me ( yes or no ) whether P45 Neo-F is a good motherboard for overclocking and has excellent stability as I surely don't want to fry my proccy and ram. Please give a definitive answer to my rig, and if you guys can get me a better rig at the same price (no amd please) then you are welcome

Another boring part, can you guys tell me if there is any place where I can sell my old PC parts??? If so, here is my config. Do tell me what price it will fetch as a lot depends on the price i can get from these:

Intel Dual Core E2140 1.6GHz
Intel DG965RYCK
Frontech Nero with PSU (12V/18A)
Zion DDR2 800MHz 1GB + 512MB

All of these parts were bought on 9th Oct, 2007. Please tell me the price I can get because I can get a better rig if the cost is considerable.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 21, 2009)

hey buddy buildin a new system


core 2 quad q8400 2.66ghz
asus p5kpl amps g31 chipset
2x2 ddr2 4gb ram(any brand)800mhz
500gb seagate baracudda sata2
xfx radeon 4770 512mb gddr5
cabinet+powersupply - iball workhorse+500watt iball ps
any dvd writer
samsung 2233sw 22inch monitor

please comment on the system and suggest any changes
im in a really tight budget


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2009)

^^^ 1st of all let us know you budget 

Get P45 chipset based mobo.
Go with GTS 250. For Ram get Transcend or Kingston if you are not going to OC.
Get a decent power supply like CM 500W Extreme Plus atleast.
Get samsung or LG dVD RW.
Get Zebronics Bijli cabby.
====================================================


@ thunder.02dragon - any high end board from MSi, Asus, Gigabyte, EVGA you will give you enough power of OC 

GTS 250 is not bad either. It nothing than a rebranded 9800GTX+ which operforms as HD4850. But GTX260 is completely a different beast 

==========================================================

@ fatalcore - there's nothing wrong with MSi moibo. Just don't go with their ultra cheap boards which ranges between Rs. 2.5-3K . The only bad thing about MSi is it's PCB is kinda light as  compared to other mobos.

But no one going to fight with the mobo. Sure gigabyte & Asus makes better boards ( read a bit heavier PCB but that's for a higher price also )

MSI P45 Neo is the best one in it's price range & there is nothing wrong with it.

============================================================

@ Raptor1989 - MSI P45 Neo F & e8400 is very good combo ( but if you have some doubts your only other option is Gigabyte	GA-EP45-UD3L which also OCs very well  ). Get the CM690. Do note that you will have to buy 4 120mm led fans for get the full potential of this cabby. Get corsair VX450W. It can deliver upto 570W!!


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 21, 2009)

@fatalcore
Thanks fr the infos...
The gigabyte mobo price might be overpriced I donno what i get..I sell nevermind..
I actually dont get tym to list more items...I sell frm Nvidia Quadro to all...OCZ etc etc every High end can be found here(almost all)...also the shops cannt I can find...NP 
I dont have ny showroom....I work only by home...and te Site is only I have...
LOL

@topgear
Common man get out of the Extreme Power...most of the EP are craps....
STOP SUGGESTING CM EP's
I ddnt said 250's bad but on 3K more can get GTX260 re
Buddy ASUS is crap man....high end not sure...sti;; in stability I m not sure
@raptor1989
Buddy E8400 is not available....mosttly....I can get it  If lucky shops can get it...
sayn bcause last tym i hunted fr E8400 wasnt able to find...now I found 
lol


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 21, 2009)

hi raptor1989,

intel  E8400
Gigabyte ep45-ud3l  -  6400+
2X2Gb XMS2 crosair  -  2950+
GTS 250  -  9900+
Corsair VX450  -  4100+
CM NV-334
320GB WD HDD
LG DVD RW
Creative 5.1 T6100   -3700+
LG LCD W1953T  -  6600+
Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Mouse-Your Choice

******
I personally use the mobo suggested by Topgear and its awesome for the value for money.the RAM and PSU is excellent.u can also choose Q9300 processor only its speed is 2.5 GHz(But u can overclock it with the mobo,)recently sold the E7500-5400+
and if u have spare money u can buy 500GB seagate external drive which is preety cool,and add 4GB more RAM to ur rig.
The combination of the LCD and Keyboard is fantastic and unquestionable(In Style,I am FIDA on this combination).
For mouse if u can u may buy Logitech MX revolution(Fatntastic look).
For the Cabnet it has a elegant look with Transparent side(nVidia Sign,I personally love it)
At last u may go for a CPU cooler CM-V8,Looks great in the Entire rig.

I hope that will be a good Combination of Style and Perfrmance.

As for the old machine,i can talk with a Local man who purchases old stuff but unfortunately u have to buy atleast something from him,as he doesnot give u cash return,But i can assure you that u will get the market price for the new items.
Thats all bro,However Do consult with Topgear,thunder.02dragon,desiibond,sjoardar before u get a grip on ur rig.
Best reagrds,
fatalCore
------------
hi,thunder.02dragon
man ur website is really good no question about that.I liked it because its the first in kolkata to have a site like this,best wishes all the time bro,
i said ur mobo overpriced because on tuesday i purcased the mobo for 6400+4%.thats all,however the price of the otherr components are absolutely fine no doubt,Please accept my apology if u felt being rude.
Do send me your mobile number for future reference.
with best regards,
Fatalcore
-----------
Hi topgear
No comment,as u r my advicer.
with best regards,
Fatalcore


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2009)

hi topgear buddy

thanx for the info

an asus p45 chipset based board costs around 9k and thats way too expensive
im not goin to overclock the q8400 so whats wrong sticking with the p5kpl amps g31 board.

besides my budget is around 30k add 2-3k max
i'm stickin with the radeon 4770 because its a 40nm chip and runs cool and also has faster ddr5 memory
the gts 250 is a rebadged 9800gt and is around 2-3k expensive than the radeon

please help me out in this one

really need your comment
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hi topgear buddy

thanx for the info

an asus p45 chipset based board costs around 9k and thats way too expensive
im not goin to overclock the q8400 so whats wrong sticking with the p5kpl amps g31 board. Is overclocking the main reason for opting a p45 or there's somthin else.

besides my budget is around 30k add 2-3k max
i'm stickin with the asus radeon 4770 because its a 40nm chip and runs cool and also has faster ddr5 memory
the gts 250 is a rebadged 9800gt and is around 2-3k expensive than the radeon

please help me out in this one

really need your comment


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 22, 2009)

@fatalcore....
Sorry Man yes its abit of overpriced the mobo...had old pricelist...Grrr...  Gigabyte India's Head Grrrrr
Now have new Pricelist 
TY man...
BTW my mobile no is on the Site.... contact us.. or 9432876818
fr rude ness man its okkk... if i weree in ur position i wud hav done the same re...human nature...
I am here to comete with my services with Vedant/Logica/Supreme...
They r old so they might get low frm distri...I m new so I dnt get preference.... thats why might be on higher side sometimes
Still the service I give is more than what ny1 deserve...
Hop u guys out there like it....
intel  E8400
Gigabyte ep45-ud3l  -  6400+
2X2Gb XMS2 crosair  -  2950+
GTS 250  -  9900+
Corsair VX450  -  4100+
CM NV-334
320GB WD HDD
LG DVD RW
Creative 5.1 T6100   -3700+
LG LCD W1953T  -  6600+
Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Mouse-Your Choice 
aint good 
E8400
EP45U3L
4GB Corsair 800Mhz XMS2 
VX450
500GB(defacto)
LG DVDRW
CM690/CM Gladiator600/ Tt M9
Card on budget as whatever allows
fr <6000 = 9800GT 512
<5500 = 9600GT 512MB
<8000 = GTS250 512MB
<7500 = HD 4850
<7000 = 9800GT 1GB

4770 is more now


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2009)

@ *thunder.02dragon*

CM EP series is not CRAP - Using one by myself. It can handle even a GTX260 
& some of our forum members using CM EP series PSU with their gfx cards like HD4850, 9800GTx+ etc.
( They had some minor issues with 600W model though that was fixed on later versions )

Sure Corsair PSUs are unmatched in terms of performance & they cost more.

The Reason why I'm suggesting CM EP series is simple - If you are going for gfx card like 9600Gt, 9800GT, GTS250 or
HD4850 & don't wish to spend a penny more than your need you don't need to spend a fortune on a PSU.
CM EP 500W can easily handle them. Save Rs. 1K here & go for other better components.

If anyone had got the money I can suggest GTX 295 with Tagan BZ1300 1300W modualr PSU which costs Rs. 17K 

Asus is not purely a crap either - many of us ( includes forum members & my friends ) use some cheap 2.5K range asus mobos & they are happy with that. This mobos are better than MSI/Biostar. So I don't suggest low end MSI/Biostar mobos.

===========================================================================================================

@ *fatalcore*

GTS 250 is Rs. 7.3K

BTW, Nice suggestions though I would recommend AOC F19 which is around Rs. 6.5K

===========================================================================================================

@ *vickybat* - If yoiu are not going to OC a g31 based mobo will be just fine for you - the tag line is spend for waht you really need 

There is no point in getting a HD4770 as GTS 250 & HD4850 outperforms them easily.

Newer versions of HD4850 does not have heating issue - look for custom cooler models Try to get palit, sapphire or powercolor HD4850 ( with custom coolers - though all newer models have this )
though my personal preference is GTS 250 

128 bit GDDR5 is fast as 256bit GDDR3 - So HD4770 with 128 bit GDDr5 is not faster than HD4850, GTS250 256 bit GDDr3 editions.

==============================================================================================================

@ *Raptor1989 *- you have a monitor, HDD - so you don't need a one ? From your post on last page.

MSi P45 Neo F if you could find it between 5.5-6K
otherwise get Gigabyte ep45-ud3l - 6400+ for Rs. 6.4K

Get Q9300 @ Rs. 9.5K ( instead of e8400 ) & corsair VX450.
More games are going to be multi-0core optimized

Or e7400 ( you can OC it to 3.2Ghz & outperform e8400 ) @ Rs. 5.5K with CM EP 500W Rs. 3K.

Get corsair Rams if you want to OC your proc beyond 3.4Ghz otherwise transcend is just fine & you can save Rs. 500.

4GB ram scales well with quad cores otherwise 2GB is sufficient for most games - you can upgrade later on.

Get GTS 250 - don't get anything lower than that.

For cabby get CM690

I've suggested about the you most important components - I think it clarified everything to you


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 22, 2009)

Damn mate....just want to Inform you...even the batch was rectified...as 110V Volt PSU's were sent to India not the 220V...
I have to provide 1 customer the EP600W... Rectified one...2of them bursted as I powered on.....
On XFX service center 1 9800GT went on fire infront of me fr this EP600....
So??
I m not going on the specifications...
IMO suggesting EP to people is like risking without any reason...
I would like to Sell/Suggest Real Power 450/460W other than EP for low budget...
And for that reason I didnt listed CM Extreme Powers on my site....the CM HQ tried me but I ddnt deviate from my words....
The almost same reason was in the CASE of ASUS...
in retail I have bad experiences.....

So nybody buyn from* Kolkata's Online Shopping Portal??*


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 22, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> Damn mate....just want to Inform you...even the batch was rectified...as 110V Volt PSU's were sent to India not the 220V...
> I have to provide 1 customer the EP600W... Rectified one...2of them bursted as I powered on.....
> On XFX service center 1 9800GT went on fire infront of me fr this EP600....
> So??
> ...




lol thunder.02dragon, if I were to buy from you, I would certainly go there and buy. What's your name and what's your shops address??? Do you buy old stuff?? If yes, how much could I get from the my old parts???

TOO MUCH INFO. MY HEADS GONNA BURST. CONDENSE.

Thanks for the tips but I won't go for Quad Core. I would like to stay for Core 2 Duo for two reasons. Firstly, massively overpriced in comparison to performance. And secondly, PS2 games run better on Core 2 Duo than Quad Core ( I have seen this with my eyes, so no deceiving reviews ).

Now you guys tell me which is better ( no hanging around in the middle )- MSI P45 Neo-F or Gigabyte G-EP45-UD3L ? Give a straight forward answer.

And the only reason I wanted to buy VX 550 is that I won't have to buy a PSU the next time. Should I go for it? Or should I buy a new one the next time a buy a new gfx card ( preferably a GTX )

Another issue, if I am not wrong, CM 690 come with included fans: 1 front 120 mm led fan for intake, 1 rear 120 mm led fan for exhaust and 1 side 120 mm fan beside the air duct. Now I was planning on buying a 80 mm fan which goes under the mobo. Won't these be enough for my rig? Or should I buy more 120 mm fans and add them on the top panel and wherever possible???

@topgear
Yes, Quad Core and GTS 250 is a great combo, but that would increase my budget quite a lot. My budget has already increased above 30 K (thats what my dad would give) and so I am depending on the cash I would get from the old parts. So thanks but sorry, I could not avail them.

@thunder.02dragon
Please state the prices of the parts I am going to avail. You have not mentioned E8400, CM 690, Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 256Bit and LG DVD-RAM

*WHERE DO I SELL MY OLD PC PARTS??? HOW MUCH WOULD I GET???*


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi buddy...
call me at 9432878818
And 1stly I dont have any showroom...
My Website is the only bussiness base..
My all assembling nd stocking is on my home where I stay..so If you bring your parents over here to pickup....they will surely wont be buyn.... this happened before...still I have transaction of 9Lakhs in 3months lol  yeppi 
However My bussiness is totally on Order Basis... 
u Have to order then get it at your HOme..as your home is not in kOlkata...I will have to ship it to you... with some charges 
Get VX550....better for future...if u plan on 295 later then its not a good buy...save money..

@fatalcore
Can u M the the shop selling UD3L on that price...today again price increased...


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 22, 2009)

*Have Sapphire HD 4770 on stock 7260/-+TAX =  7550/- incl Taxes

Grab Yours as there is very limited stock 
*


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi topgear,
good evening,the GTS 250 which i was talking for 9900+ was for 1GB DDR,512MB was 7.3 as u said.

That's what the ganeshji vedant said,somnathda of saboo,and my underground HUB  too confirmed it.Topgear my friend use the AOC but somehow i found the LG's performance is better.But contradictory i found a animation designer person Using The AOC.But to be honest i love my LCD's style and elegance,may be i am a bit biased,Please Forgive me.
*www.oficinadosbits.com.br/products/Informacao/Images/5934.jpg
Thanks a lot for supporting my configuration.
Please accept my Best regards,
Fatalcore.
**********************************

Hi Raptor1989,
Good evening,
I personally would recommend u GA-EP45-UD3L, as i am presently using it and the performance is awesome,My motherboard was also suggested by TOPGEAR and other honorable members of the forum, and i don't have any regret on my purchase.
However if Topgear suggests u ASUS board,u can Definitely purchase it,there can be good reasons for him to suggest.
Have Faith,
With Best regards,
Fatalcore.
****************************
Hi thunder.02dragon
i didn't understand why u didn't liked my configuration,but there was only 2 changes in yours from my,may be u didn't checked my previous messages properly about the alternatives.
Ne-way,its nice to hear that u are really having a great business.(Your sales figure just reveals that).
But to be honest i myself assemble PC's at my home for mid gamers,u may say a amateur makers.All ranging from 42k(Min)-76(Max),depending on the price as money is constrain,with a sale of 13 +1 Pcs this year till date.I do have confidence in the build as i am doing it for the past 4 years,However i joined the forum recently and topgear,dessibond has really broadened my vision a bit further.
 After all being a Intel channel partner myself does have some good sides.
Ne way , forget it,if ur prices suit me i will definitely purchase from u directly,after all u do offer some good deal,i appreciate it.
NOTHING PERSONAL.
Accept my Best Regards,
Fatalcore.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 23, 2009)

This is my final rig guys, have a look.  Please check the prices for errors

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 [3.0 GHz (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)]        Rs.  8600
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L [Intel P45 + ICH10 Chipset 1600 FSB]               Rs.  6400
Palit 9600GT [512MB DDR3 256Bit]                                                       Rs.  5500
Corsair VX450                                                                                     Rs.  4100
Cooler Master CM 690 W/O Transparent                                               Rs.  4700
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 2GB 800 Mhz x 2                                                    Rs.  3000
LG DVDRW Sata                                                                                  Rs.  1200
                                                                                                         ------------
Total                                                                                                  Rs. 33300

Neither has anyone replied to me regarding the sale of my old pc parts   

Nor has anyone told me if the 3 included fans in CM 690 would be sufficient for this rig   

Do reply me on these queries.

@thunder.02dragon
How much would delivery cost me in? I live in Kalyani. Please send me an updated price list.

I have referred an E7400 + Asus P5KPL AM PS combo to my friend. Is it good?


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 23, 2009)

hi Raptor1989,
nice config, 
Happy gaming,
Regards,
Fatalcore

I think intel DG41TY is better than the board u specified,unless your friend wants to overclock.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 23, 2009)

As I always say spending on ASUS is no brainer's way...why risking money...Get the Gigabyte G31...Else is Good...
E7400 is really good 1....
also Raptor bro add the Taxes re...
The total goes to 3330+Tax = 34632/- Shipping to Kalyani will be arround 100-200/- (If My men goes to deliver then the charge be lower)
Btw do you need to assemble?? As sending all the boxes and all will just be Headache for my me...
LOL
Also for UPDATED pricelist just Give me a call on Monday....morning sharpp..
For CM690 the 3FANs will be good NP..still adding is better as airflow will be better...
@ fatalcore
Nice man...really good to hear that you are a Intel Channel Partner...O) Cool...u r a retailer??


----------



## vickybat (Aug 23, 2009)

hey topgear bro please reply !!!!!

I'm waitin for your comment


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 23, 2009)

hi
thunder.02dragon 

it doesnot matter i said,i am not alone in the line.as i said we just make mid range low gaming pc's.However u r a big fish,so relax.We purchase bulk for company setups,and gaming pcs goes for near and dear ones only.
, thats why i was a intel fan suggesting intel boards till last month... HA HA HA !
Any way as i said if ur prices is good and we feel satisfied we will definitely like to do some purchase from u.
Any way if u can u may kindly confirm me the price of the logitech keyboard.I dont want to spend 1000 bucks extra on E-mall.

thanks
regards,
fatalcore.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 23, 2009)

ok i'll do as you say 

the gts 250 512 gddr3 with cm ep 500w should do the job

anyway thanx bro keep up the good job
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I also wanted to go for a samsung 2233RZ monitor which is 120hz display that supports nvidia 3d vision. Is it available for 9-10k as the gts 250 supports nvidia 3d vision.In stores the 2233SW is available which is a normal display.

What should i do?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I also wanted to go for a samsung 2233RZ monitor which is 120hz display that supports nvidia 3d vision. Is it available for 9-10k as the gts 250 supports nvidia 3d vision.In stores the 2233SW is available which is a normal display.

What should i do?


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 23, 2009)

vickybat said:


> hey topgear bro please reply !!!!!
> 
> I'm waitin for your comment


 
Hi bro,
ur question is already answered at the previous page by Topgear,any way here is the copy of it,

```
@ vickybat - If yoiu are not going to OC a g31 based mobo will be just fine for you - the tag line is spend for waht you really need 
There is no point in getting a HD4770 as GTS 250 & HD4850 outperforms them easily.
Newer versions of HD4850 does not have heating issue - look for custom cooler models Try to get palit, sapphire or powercolor HD4850 ( with custom coolers - though all newer models have this )
though my personal preference is GTS 250 
128 bit GDDR5 is fast as 256bit GDDR3 - So HD4770 with 128 bit GDDr5 is not faster than HD4850, GTS250 256 bit GDDr3 editions.
```
 
Bro just a piece of advice,u should know its topgear "TOPGEAR" and its 3.27am in the morning,in kolkata ITS DEAD MIDNIGHT !
So please  let the noble advisor take some rest.

Please dont get angry,consider me as anything...and give a nice SMILE....BTW i do agree with topgear in case of graphics card as for LCD,u may try LG(*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=171&pid=8055&subcat=LCD&parent=Monitor). and slightly upper version in case u want 22''.However my  W1953T works really good.

with best regards,
fatalcore.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> Damn mate....just want to Inform you...even the batch was rectified...as 110V Volt PSU's were sent to India not the 220V...
> 
> I have to provide 1 customer the EP600W... Rectified one...2of them bursted as I powered on.....
> 
> ...



That's really odd about the CM psu. I purchased  one CM EP 600W PLUs for one of my friend on dec 2008 & he is happy with with it. He is running a HD4870 1GB GDDR5 with that.

CM EP Plus series psu has one small switch at behind to select voltage input (110V/230V )

Cheap Asus & Gigabyte mobos have same  quality but forget about MSI 

=======================================================

@ Raptor1989

Good config - BTW, are you going to OC ? Then the combo of e7400 & a good cpu cooler can give you much more comfort 

The combo you suggested to friend is alright. It can even let your friend OC his rig 

=======================================================

@ fatalcore - thanks for all the praises 

I never suggest intel original mobos as they are so skimpy in bios options 
I've suggested asus to vickybat but never go for asus DVD RW drives they are just pathetic.

=======================================================

@ vickybat - already replied on post number 302 as fatalcore said you 
look at the bottom of the post.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1155490&postcount=302

& there is no point in getting that 120HZ display model unless you can arrange for an *NVIDA GeForce 3D Vision glasse*  - only some high end cards ( high priced ) comes with it.
*www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/detail...=============================================


----------



## sona (Aug 23, 2009)

Can anyone tell me which brand of HD 4850 is available in kolkata...?
I asked for palit in 4-5 shops but all they gave me is sapphire.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 23, 2009)

good morning topgear ,
Wish u a very bright and marvelous SUNDAY ! 
Yes i know that u don't suggest Intel Mobos,  its because of u and dessibond that i took gigabyte,and i don't have any regret and i am extremely satisfied with the mobo.
However till date i only issued intel mobos and processor specially Executive series for special office purpose ,And with core 2 duo the performance was awesome,of course there was no need for graphics and sound performance and strictly no over clocking ,We banked on the trusted module platform.and simple stable performance and i loved it.
however now its gaming time underground,so i and my team is building these pcs with yours help and others.
thanks a lot,

And yes i do agree with u ASUS Writer is simply pathetic,LG is better than ASUS in many folds.

With best regards,
fatalcore.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 23, 2009)

Palit is out of market bro....
The 4850's I can give you are
MSI / XFX / POWERCOLOR / SAPPHIRE / JETWAY

However I will suggest you to go with Sapphire/Powercolor/MSI...let me know whats ur choice....

However if someone need the 3D Vision Glass then I can get sell you absolutely np...
but keep in mind the Tax is 12.5%

Same as toppy on DVDRW's
But total strict to Extreme Power's
Nono to them..
Intel Mobo does has some crappy BIOS and such so do ASUS have..

@vicky
Mind bro PSU is crutial and most of the people don't care about it...still in case of good PSU 1 prob is the Cost...
Still do your judgement....Options are there...
I can provide from Seasonic / CM Real Powers / Corsairs choice is yours 
However If you clear your budget nd requirement can help you better..
@raptor 
delivry at your home will be more by courier however if my men/me deliver can do that @ 150only... 
Steps to order are...
Fill up the form..get the invoice...submit the amount on Bank or *You can bank transfer using Internet banking*...get the products at your home...simple


----------



## sona (Aug 23, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> Palit is out of market bro....
> The 4850's I can give you are
> MSI / XFX / POWERCOLOR / SAPPHIRE / JETWAY
> 
> ...



thanks......
Can you give me the price...???


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, I am going to OC my proccy. Will there be any problems?

@fatalcore
What is the cost of the monitor you suggested? It looks good.

My monitor supports upto 1280x1024 (I use 1280x960 in Win 7). Shall my rig be capable of playing NFS Shift, Modern Warfare 2 and the new games coming out this and the next year???

@thunder.02dragon
You have great deals. I hope I can buy from you. Can you tell me where to sell my old parts? I have never done internet banking. Only drafts. Do you take on spot cash?

@topgear
Do you have any key suggestions? Like fan or small details. I am willing to buy my pc next week. So last minute suggestions.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 23, 2009)

Are the thing is simple then....if u cant do internet transfer.. then Cash Deposit in local SBI/Axis branch..... C no need to roam...
9600GT is fine and can handle at your resolution easily bro...
Also hope you will buy from me and sorry already have old parts to sell so no more ;(
However PM me what u have...
and also call me here 9432876818
OCing is best on Giggyy... 
@sona....
cant quote you today as dont have pricelist of curnt week have 2weeks old...wwait till tomorw or call me tomorrw after 12


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 23, 2009)

Raptor1989 said:


> Yes, I am going to OC my proccy. Will there be any problems?
> 
> @fatalcore
> What is the cost of the monitor you suggested? It looks good.
> ...



hi,
Raptor1989

The LCD costs (6600 - 6800) +tax.The Lcd is really good and gorgeous.
Specifications:
--------------------------------------
 Screen size	18.5" W ( 47.0 cms )	
 Resolution	1366 x 768	
 Brightness	300	
 Contrast Ratio	50000:1 DFC	
 Response Time	5 ms	
 Viewing Angle	170 / 160	
 Color Depth ( No. of Colors )	16.7M colors	
 Pixel Pitch ( mm )	0.100 x 0.300	
PC Input / Output:
--------------------------------------
 D-Sub	yes	
 DVI-D	yes	
Frequency: (2)
--------------------------------------
 H-Frequence (Analog)	30 ~ 83kHz	
 H-Frequence (Digital)	30 ~ 83kHz	
 V-Frequence (Analog)	56 ~ 75Hz	
 V-Frequence (Digital)	56 ~ 75Hz	
Power LED Colour:
--------------------------------------
 LED color	RED	
OSD Language:
--------------------------------------
 OSD Language:	15Ea	
Power Type:
--------------------------------------
 Power Type:	LIPS	
Power Consumption: 
--------------------------------------
 Normal	21 W	
 DPM	1 W	
 S / W Off	1 W	
Set Color
--------------------------------------
 Front Color	Black	
 B / Cover Color	Black	
 Stand Color	Black	
Stand
--------------------------------------
 Base detachable	yes	
 Tilt	yes	
Dimension( W x H x D ) in m.m
--------------------------------------
 Set	451.5 x 357.1 x 183.0	
 Box	527.0 x 130.0 x 408.0	
Weight (Kg)
--------------------------------------
 Set	3.45 kg	
 Box	6.3 kg	
Accessory:
--------------------------------------
 Power Cord	yes	
 D-Sub	yes	
 DVI-D	option	
Standard:
--------------------------------------
 EPA	yes	
--------------------------------------
For more Info:
*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?cat=171&pid=8055&subcat=LCD&parent=Monitor
***************************************************

Well yes , u will be able to play most of the games in low and mid performance smoothly.However for high resolution and best quality u need to go above GTX 260 and above.

The Palit 9600 GT can play Crysis just fine at the lower resolutions and graphics settings

Call of Duty 4 doesn't even faze the card and you get very fast frame rates even at 1680X1050 with all the settings on high

The last-generation mid-range cards were handicapped by a 128 bit memory interface, the 9600GT is a very capable card, with enough power to satisfy the demands of most gamers, at common resolutions.

regards,
fatalcore.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks topgear i'll do as you say & go for the gts 250 & the normal 22 inch samsung 22in display.

you too fatalcore keep up the good work

stay in touch guys & post anything , i'll try to help at my level best

CHEERS.....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Thanks topgear i'll do as you say & go for the gts 250 & the normal 22 inch samsung 22in display.

you too fatalcore keep up the good work

stay in touch guys & post anything , i'll try to help at my level best

CHEERS.....


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2009)

@ *sona* - go for sapphire or powercolor 

@ *fatalcore* - thanks buddy for wishing me good morning though I'm getting it today 

@ *Raptor1989* - Intel stock HSF is not enough to handle the OC on e8400 . You should buy a 3rd party cpu cooler.

As for fans get atleast a 120mm fan if you are going to buy the CM690 & stick it on the top side of the cabby but if can fill all the fan holes on this cabby your temps will be much lower & you will get a more stable OC. 

@ *vickybat* - That's the nice combo for you. go for it


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 24, 2009)

I would overclock my processor only. How to do it and to how much so that I don't overload and fry my proccy. I just want to increase it to around 3.5 GHz.

@topgear
I was thinking about putting one 120mm fan on top for exhaust and one 80mm behind the mobo. What should the one behind the mobo be for, intake or exhaust? There is one included fan on the side panel for intake (is it?) .Is there any more need for fans? If there is, please tell me where and for what (intake or exhaust)? Are CM Led fans really worth the price or are there better fans at a lower price (CM Led fans cost around Rs. 500, don't they?)? Please mention the direction of air flow. Cooling is very important for me as I play games for 6 hrs straight and rest of the time, downloads. My PC is on for around 20 hrs a day if there is no power failure. Please recommend a good cooling system.

Also, now need a keyboard. I currently use TVS Gold and for 8 years, it has given me no problems. But, presently it is giving some problems like unresponsive keys, longer response times (I have to literally beat the keys to work). Do the current TVS Gold give the same quality as they used to give earlier? Or should i go for another keyboard. I don't need those flashy keyboards with lots of shortcut keys. I just need a sturdy and reliable keyboard that's good for gaming and chatting, in short a lot of hardships. I would be trying to clean my keyboard, if it works, I'll keep it. I also have a iBall Laser mouse. I think that would be enough.

, I forgot. I need a gamepad (like PS2 controller or XBOX 360). Which one would be good? My bro had a cheap Frontech gamepad which costs around Rs. 450 and has 6 months guarantee . Should I buy that or go for an expensive one? Please recommend one. It should not be too costly and must have a minimum 1 year guarantee.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 24, 2009)

LOL....
I am running my proccy* @ 4.272GHz*
Got PIscore of *11.14secs*



*i32.tinypic.com/33artza.jpg

If good feedback and all are required go for Ms, Logitech


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2009)

Bought Samsung T220 from MD Computers Kolkata, for 12,100/-+Tax.

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/7954/frontt220.jpg

Satisfied with customer reception.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello every one
with the help me other forum members at last i've finalised my desk top
Amd phenom 2 x2 550 be.
Gigabyte ma78gm us2h
4gb kingston ddr2 800
seagate 7200.12 500 gb
hd 4850
corsair vx 450w
zebronics bigli
samsung 2233 sw
altec lansing bxr 1221
lg sata dvd writer
kbd'møuse
apc 650va

what do u think guys   how will be this          can any one tell me the total price and help me to buy it from Kolkata
thanks every one


----------



## vickybat (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiii topgear buddy

i have one more query

My friend wanted to know about the corsair vx450 & can it power cards like the powercolor 4850 or xfx gts 250 as he's gonna get the combo.

If yes, should i opt for the vx450 in place of cm ep 500 ?

please help
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hiii topgear buddy

i have one more query

My friend wanted to know about the corsair vx450 & can it power cards like the powercolor 4850 or xfx gts 250 as he's gonna get the combo.

If yes, should i opt for the vx450 in place of cm ep 500 ?

please help


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> Hello every one
> with the help me other forum members at last i've finalised my desk top
> Amd phenom 2 x2 550 be.
> Gigabyte ma78gm us2h
> ...



hi drsubhadip buddy

firstly i would suggest you to go the intel way if you want to go for ddr2.
thats bcos the core i7's are expensive and the platform is even costlier.
go for theintel core 2 quad q8400 & any asus board starting from a g31 chipset all the way to p45 according to your a budget.

but if u want to stick to amd then in recommend a quad core for the long run precisely the phenom 2 810 or else stick to your dual core if you want to game.
for the board go for the gigabyte ga-ma 770t ud3p or same 770 based mobo from msi.
and then go for a 2x2 ddr3 1333mhz ram from kingston or transcend as phenom 2's have the ddr3 memory controller built in & the 770 mobo supports ddr3.
this way its more future proof.

the rest of the system is fine.

cheers...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hi drsubhadip buddy

firstly i would suggest you to go the intel way if you want to go for ddr2.
thats bcos the core i7's are expensive and the platform is even costlier.
go for theintel core 2 quad q8400 & any asus board starting from a g31 chipset all the way to p45 according to your a budget.

but if u want to stick to amd then in recommend a quad core for the long run precisely the phenom 2 810 or else stick to your dual core if you want to game.
for the board go for the gigabyte ga-ma 770t ud3p or same 770 based mobo from msi.
and then go for a 2x2 ddr3 1333mhz ram from kingston or transcend as phenom 2's have the ddr3 memory controller built in & the 770 mobo supports ddr3.
this way its more future proof.

the rest of the system is fine.

cheers...


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2009)

@ *thunder.02dragon* - Nice OC. e8400 @ 4.27Ghz with only 1.320V.
Though I'm wondering whjat's the OC result is doing in a Local hardware vendor feedback forum ?! 

@ *vickybat* - CM EP Plus 500W can easily handle a singlr HD4850 or GTS250.
But the Corsair VX450 can handle even a GTX280 ( as it can deliver upto 570W )

@ *drsubhadip* - The config you've chosen is very good. Phenom II X2 550 BE can perform neck to neck as compared to e8400 

But if you want to go for DDR3 based rig then go with 770 or 785 chipset series mobos.
The mobo vickybat suggested is a good one though I don't know about it's availability & price.

If you want a multicore proc then get either Phenom II X3 720BE or Phenom II x4 945BE.
For Ram go with DDR3 1600Mhz if you want better compatibility & OC capabilities


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 25, 2009)

Well my friend then can u suggest me a rig for that specification kindly.

It'll be highly helpful if u help me to build my rig with budget around 35 k


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 25, 2009)

Well please suggest me a vendor where from i can get the rig in proper price


----------



## sjoardar (Aug 25, 2009)

Bad news folks, for me that is! My last hope for a 24 inch LCD monitor with non-TN panel within 30K, viz., Samsung SyncMaster 245T, was dashed today with Vedant saying that Samsung India has expressed their inability to import a single piece of that monitor.

Now I have only two alternatives: either to continue to use my failing 5+ years old 21 inch CRT monitor till its actual demise, or to buy the BenQ G2412HD wih TN panel suggested as the best alternative by *topgear *earlier.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 26, 2009)

drsubhadip said:


> Well my friend then can u suggest me a rig for that specification kindly.
> 
> It'll be highly helpful if u help me to build my rig with budget around 35 k





@ drsubhadip    
hey buddy if you want to go the amd way then the tricore 720BE suggested by topgear is a great processor for around 7.5k.But if you want a quad core that supports ddr3 memory then go for the phenom 2 810 @ 2.6ghz & 4mb cache or phenom 2 945 @ 3ghz and 6mb cache.The phenom 2 940be doesnt support ddr3 ram bcos its of socket am2+ and has no ddr3 memory controller.As for the rest of the system go for it as previously mentioned.

@ sjoardar  
hi buddy 
If you want a non tn panel then i suggest you to have a look at NEC models.
They are expensive but the performance is superb(Refer this month's digit aug 2009).
For a 24 inch TN based panel have a look at the AOC 2434Pw for around 14k.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hi topgear buddy

Is it wise to wait for the core i5 lynnfield cpus or opt the core to quad q8400.
The lynnfields core i5 750 is going to be priced similarly as the q8400.
please suggest
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hi topgear buddy

Is it wise to wait for the core i5 lynnfield cpus or opt the core to quad q8400.
The lynnfields core i5 750 is going to be priced similarly as the q8400.
please suggest


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2009)

@ *drsubhadip* - For mobo buy mobos based on 785G chipset &

You have to confirm the availability of either 785 or ( 770 with SB710 - no IGP )chipset mobos in our local market. Search for them & if you find one let us know.

For RAM DDR3 1600Mhz will cost more but they are better than 1333Mhz. But 1333Mhz will be a bit more VFM than 1600Mhz for amd rigs.

So go for Phenom II X4 945BE ( Rs. 11-12KK ) with DDR3 1333Mhz ram ( but if you have got the money then get 1600Mhz )

If you want to save a bit on quad core proc then get 810BE ( Rs. 8.5-9K )

If you want to save even more money then go with 720BE ( Rs. 7.5K ) & later on you can transform it into a quad core with a simple bios setting 

2x 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz Transcend will cost you Rs. 5.5K & corsair Rs. 500-700 more.

2x 2GB DDR3 1600Mhz Corsair will cost you Rs. 8.5K
===============================================================

@ *vickybat* - thanks for correcting me on that AM3 proc thing - it was a typo but it could wreck havoc on anyone 

& if you wait you can always get things better than today. When you will be ready to go with core i5 you will hear that after some months core i7 prices will be slashed. Then you will wait for core i7. When you will be be ready for core i7 intel will again introduce a better proc with a good price > So this better performance & waiting thing can go forever 

There's no point in waiting for core i5 coz only p55 chipset will be available for core i5 ( at first ) like x58 for core i7 and I don't think they will come cheap.

As for now if you want some good performance with good value then opt for AMD phenom II based rig.

But if you want to go with q8400 then go for it couple with a good p45 chipset based mobo & a good cpu coooler for ocing


----------



## vickybat (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks topgear bro 

The p55's will surely cost more than the p45's & even if the the i5 750 will be on par with q8400 in pricing the overall platform will be expensive with ddr3.

So i'll stick with the q8400.
Hope its a wise decision.

As for the cpu cooler should i go for coolermaster or themaltake?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Thanks topgear bro 

The p55's will surely cost more than the p45's & even if the the i5 750 will be on par with q8400 in pricing the overall platform will be expensive with ddr3.

So i'll stick with the q8400.
Hope its a wise decision.

As for the cpu cooler should i go for coolermaster or themaltake?


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey hello my friends thanks for helping me but my budget is around 35kso sorry i can't increase it.so i think it's better to go with amd phenom 2 x2 550


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2009)

@ vickybat - can you mention your budget for cpu coooler ?

@ drsubhadip - then it will be better for you to go with Gigabyte 780G mobo & phenom II X2 550 with a DDR2 platform.


----------



## sjoardar (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally picked up my Logitech MX5500 Revolution Cordless Laser Desktop on the 25th from *Vedant*. Could not make it on the preceding Wednesday as planned, because of torrential rain in the afternoon.

I like the functionality and the feel of this combo very much and, I must say, the mouse is really awesome! However, *in looks* the new keyboard is no match for my old Logitech MX Cordless Duo (no pushover in terms of functionality either) that I had been using for the last five and a half years. It is sad that it sprung a power leak and I got tired of constantly changing and charging the rechargeable batteries so much that I finally decided to abandon it.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh

i'm now almost finalised my rigcontacted supreme,lalani,saboo,vedant and exodus website..tathagata
ultimately my rig is like this.will buy this on next 1st september.i'm very happy with the pricing of vedanti'm also very much impressed with talking with Tathagato of exodus
he helped me a lot
i'm very much thank ful to him for helping me for the correct balance of value for money desktop   .thanks buddyin my view every one should contact him before buying any computer related things .best of luck buddy as ur price is best among all the shop In chadni chak kolkata except vedant.
Carry on the good work.his mobile number is 09432876818


ultimately my rig is like this
amd phenom 2 x2 550 be @5150
gigabyte ma78gpm-ds2h
or 
gigabyte ma78gm-us2h@4600


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you sir.... Hop will give you better price next time.... 
Do care about the Cable Management. If any help is needed I am always here to help you sir... Anytime...
GDN8
Gaming tym


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2009)

^^ Added your mobile number in my contact list 

@ drsubhadip - For mobo get gigabyte ma78gm-us2h ( the second one in your post )


----------



## Raptor1989 (Aug 29, 2009)

So guyz, this is what I'm buying in September.

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 [3.0 GHz (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)]
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L [Intel P45 + ICH10 Chipset 1600 FSB]
Palit 9600GT [512MB DDR3 256Bit]
Corsair VX450
Cooler Master CM 690 W/O Transparent
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 2GB 800 Mhz x 2
LG DVDRW Sata

Also, I would need a good keyboard for gaming and a good Gamepad. Do suggest me these.

How much can I get by selling these:
Intel Dual Core E2140 [1.6 GHz]
Intel DG965RYCK
Zion DDR2 RAM 1GB+512MB
Frontech Nero cabinet with SMPS (450W,12V/18A)

I need to know the prices of what I am about to buy and those I will be selling. Please help me.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 29, 2009)

hi topgear bro

sorry for the delay in the post

my budget for the cpu coler is around 1.5-2k

please suggest one


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 29, 2009)

ultimately my rig is like this
amd phenom 2 x2 550 be @5150
gigabyte ma78gpm-ds2h
or 
gigabyte ma78gm-us2h@4600
kingston ddr2 800 2 gb ram x 2@1350 x 2
500 gb wd hdd 32 mb cache
or seagate 500gb 7200.12@2475
samsung 2233 sw@9000
lg sata dvd rw@1050
cabinet cooler master 335@2400
or
zebronics bigli@1150
corsair vx 450w@4000
iball kbd &mse@600
apc 650@2850
saphire hd 4850@6700
altec lansing bxr 1221@1050
or mx 5021
or logitech 2:1 x230@ 3000
now guys please help me to finalise the minute details    
thanks everyone


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey none replied till now.i'm waiting


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2009)

^^ I think you got all the necessary answers in here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=227
& if possible don't post same thing on two different threads. You can PM senior & experienced members & request them to join in a particular thread to help you out or you can make a thread. Posting same thing on two threads can be counted as spam so be careful & keep the forum clean 

@ *Raptor1989* - Can you mention your budget for KB+Mouse.
Logitech G15 gaming KB is around Rs. 4-4.5K & Logitech & MX518 mouse is Rs. 1.2-1.4K.

Logitech has some good gamepads which retails @ Rs. 1.2K maybe otherwise you can get xbox 360 controller which may cost you Rs. 1.5-2K. Search for it.


@ *vickybat* - Add Rs. 500 more & get Coolermaster Hyper 212 @ Rs. 2.5K or a little less. There is Hyper TX2 but there's no point in getting that as it's only Rs. 150-200 cheaper but performs way less than 212


----------



## vickybat (Sep 1, 2009)

@ topgear thanx buddy i'll go for the 212.

@ drsubhadip  your rig is pretty good. stick with the bizli cabinet & go for a coolermaster cpu cooler like the hyper 212 as suggested by topgear.

If you are going for the mx5021 then it would be wise to go for a soundcard.
For the rest you are of without it.

Finally for the graphics card go for the powercolour version of 4850 as it has a better cooling system.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ topgear thanx buddy i'll go for the 212.

@ drsubhadip  your rig is pretty good. stick with the bizli cabinet & go for a coolermaster cpu cooler like the hyper 212 as suggested by topgear.

If you are going for the mx5021 then it would be wise to go for a soundcard.
For the rest you are of without it.

Finally for the graphics card go for the powercolour version of 4850 as it has a better cooling system.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi guys...'

Need a new gaming rig for my cousin budget 50 to 60k...'

He wants amd based rig but intel is welcome and he also wants it future proof as not upgrade 4 yrs..'


----------



## vickybat (Sep 3, 2009)

hi arnab boss

buddy for a budget 0f 60k i want you to stick with intel and go the corei7 way as its powerful and more futureproof.

processor - core i7 920 @ 14k
motherboard - asus rampage 2 gene x58 @ 15k
graphics card - palit geforce gtx 260 @10k
ram - corsair TWIN3X2048-1333C9 (3 X 1 GB DDR3 1333MhZ)@ 4950
harddrive -   seagate 1tb @ 4.6k
cpu cooler - coolermaster hyper 212 @ 2.5k
cabinet - coolermaster cm690 @ 4k 0r zebronics bizli @ 1.5k
powersupply corsair vx 450 @ 4k
ups numeric 800va @ 3.2k
monitor aoc 2236vw @ 8.7k

Though it exceeds your budget you go for a 500gb harddrive and can upgrade later.
you can also go for the cpu cooler later if you dont want to overclock.

cheers.....


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 4, 2009)

^^^thanks buddy 4 this config but ...'

I know core i7 is the beast anyone can dream of but the setup and everything will cost me more than a lack rupee...'so not planning now..

First the mobo needs 2 b changed 2 gigabyte or evga and it will cost more then   the moniter dude atleast a dell s2409 if not then samsung p2350 will do...'

Then the gpu i agree gts 260 is fair enough but ill prefer a gts 275...'

Lastly dude i am very much confused that a vx 450 can take the load of this beast so atleast a tx 650 to b safe or 750 will b safest...'

So all this will increase my budget...'so dude thats y amd is a best option with similar features in less price...'


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2009)

Get q9550 coupled with a good p45 mobo & if possible with  2x 2GB low latency DDR2-1066Mhz modules


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats a good combo topgear but my cousin is insisting on amd based rig as he has seen mine but not p2 940 but a am3+ rig so some suggestions on a ddr3 platform in amd with xfire ready mobo in gigabyte...'

A good gpu within 10k but is it worth waiting 4 dx11 cards if yes then shall wait 4 them...'

guys do u have any idea abt samsung p2350 moniter...? I mean is this better than 2233sw or dell s2209 in resolution and hd content...'


----------



## Raptor1989 (Sep 4, 2009)

I am back guys. But still I am having second thoughts about my mobo. I'll ask plainly, Which is better? MSI P45 Neo-F or Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L? I want a straight answer.

I also want to buy a keyboard and gamepad. Budget-2K max if needed. I don't want a fancy gaming keyboard (don't know whats in it to make it specially made for gaming). I want a good keyboard that lasts long and is strong (I am very happy with my TVS Champ keyboard which I am using for 8 years and has given no problems). also the gamepad must have feedback and preferably a look alike of the PS3 gamepads. It should have a minimum of 1 year guarantee.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 4, 2009)

Gigabyte EP45 UD3L
Go for TVS Gold for arround 1100/-
and Logitech ones donno the Price


----------



## vickybat (Sep 4, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Thats a good combo topgear but my cousin is insisting on amd based rig as he has seen mine but not p2 940 but a am3+ rig so some suggestions on a ddr3 platform in amd with xfire ready mobo in gigabyte...'
> 
> A good gpu within 10k but is it worth waiting 4 dx11 cards if yes then shall wait 4 them...'
> 
> guys do u have any idea abt samsung p2350 moniter...? I mean is this better than 2233sw or dell s2209 in resolution and hd content...'




hi buddy

As the i7 is expensive now i suggest you to wait for the core i5 lynnfield cpu's which will launch this week.
Couple the i5 with a good p55 board from asus or gigabyte & and you got a killer rig.
The p55 will also natively support sli & crossfirex so you can chose between nvidia & ati.
Believe me its gonna be worth the wait!!!!

but if wanna opt for amd then go with the 955be am3 cpu along with a 785 chipset mobo with ddr3.

I reckon you wait & give the lynnfield a try...your cousin will be delighted.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 4, 2009)

^^^thanks again 4 this info dude but when it is gonna launch this month or next month....?

Do u have any idea abt samsung p2350 lcd moniter...'

And lastly when is ati launching its dx11 cards....'


----------



## vickybat (Sep 5, 2009)

hi buddy

The launch date of core i5 & i7 lynnfield cpu's is september 6th & its definitely coming to india this month.The lynnfield i7's are different from bloomfields & they are of socket lga 1156.

I've never heard of that samsung monitor but i recomend you the samsung 2233rz as its a 120hz display and supports nvidia 3d vision but you will be needing 3d glasses which are expensive for around 15k.Else you can stick with the aoc 2236vw as its pretty good at gaming & movie watching & has scored some good results in displaymate tests.

Finally dx11 cards from ati & nvidia will be launched either Q4 of 2009 i.e around december or Q1 of 2010.Its better you go for the gtx 260 or 275 whichever fits the bill instead of waiting.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 5, 2009)

Got it...dude...'

Thanks again...,i saw the samsung p2350 @ techenclave reviews its a 23 inch moniter with some good features and it comes @ 11.5k but only 1 prob as its new so we can get only a little info abt it...'i am thinking of giving a try what u say...'

4 gpu hows hd 4870 1 gb ddr5...' but dont no the prices on kolkata...'


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2009)

@ Raptor1989 - 5-6K MSi P45 Neo but more than 6K gigabyte P45 UD3L
KB Gold is one solid KB - go for it 
Logitech vibration g-pad costs Rs. 1250 

@ Arnab boss - ATI's DX11 cards are going to be released on christmas so if you want to wait then you can wait but nvidia will release some gpu on DX11 by that time 

or get GTX 260 - it's better than HD4870 1GB

For AM3 mobo get ASUS M4A78STD-V-EVO @ Rs. 7K & 2x 2GB Transcend DDR3 1333Mhz @ Rs. 5K with phenom II X4 955BE @ Rs. 12K

I think core i5 cup's will be avialable on Nov of this year or January of next year. So the combo of DX11 gpu with core i5 will be great - but you have toi wait for that.

But you can get AM3 based rig with GTX260 or GTX 275 without waiting


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 5, 2009)

Guys Finally the 120Hz Monitor the Samsung 2233RZ is available with me and the 3D vision goggles too....
Let me know if anyone wants to experience this 3D Vision


----------



## vickybat (Sep 5, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Got it...dude...'
> 
> Thanks again...,i saw the samsung p2350 @ techenclave reviews its a 23 inch moniter with some good features and it comes @ 11.5k but only 1 prob as its new so we can get only a little info abt it...'i am thinking of giving a try what u say...'
> 
> 4 gpu hows hd 4870 1 gb ddr5...' but dont no the prices on kolkata...'




Hi arnab buddy

The radeon 4870 1gb ddr5 is a great card but i personally feel you go with the gtx 260 which will outperform it in many games or the 275 which will blow it away.
As topgear said the dx11 cards gonna be launched around christmas i guess you wait & give em a try along with the core i5 cpu.
besides powercolour 4870 1 gb ddr5 costs 10.9k which is similar with gtx 260.

check this link -*theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm

For the monitor thunder.02dragon claims he has the 2233rz monitor.If its insanely expensive you can go with your p2350 or consider aoc's 2236vw.

cheers...........
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thunder.02dragon said:


> Guys Finally the 120Hz Monitor the Samsung 2233RZ is available with me and the 3D vision goggles too....
> Let me know if anyone wants to experience this 3D Vision



Hi thunder.02dragon 
Could you throw some light in the pricing of the 2233RZ along with the 3d vision goggles.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 5, 2009)

Samsung LCD Monitor ( 3D vision supported ) 22600 + 4% VAT
Nvidia 3D Vision 10400+ 12.5% VAT


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 5, 2009)

For those (particularly, *topgear*) who have been following my desperate quest for a 24 inch non-TN panel: I finally got hold of a 24 inch MVA panel, namely, LG L245Wp. The packaging is in a bad shape, the base is scratched, but the screen and the frame looks OK. It may be a "Returned Merchandise".

With *D-Sub* connection, the display is nice, showing a full 1920X1200 resolution but, strangely, with HDMI to HDMI connection (using the cable that came with my Zotac GTX 295), the desktop is shifted to the left by about 3 inches and there is no way that I could fix it through monitor hardware or display software manipulations. Unfortunately, the supplied DVI-to-HDMI cable does not work either!

I have read quite a few reviews of this particular monitor on the 'net, but nowhere have I found any reference to this problem!

I have an appointment with LG service personnel next Wednesday and am waiting to see if he can do something about it.


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Guys

Can u please give me the price in Chandni for the system mentioned below? I stay out of town and I'll be in Kolkata from 22nd Sept - 3rd Oct, and I'm planning to buy a PC then. Ur help is really required coz I cant go and enquire prices myself 
Btw, I checked exodus pc site and some prices are very high there. For Ex, AMD phenom X4 920 Black edition is priced at 11232, whereas itwares has priced it at only 9450!! :O 

Thunder, what is the frequency of updation of the pricelists at your site?

The system that I am planning to buy:

AMD Phenom II X4 920 Black Edition
Biostar TA790GX+128M
RAM: Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800Mhz 2x2GB 
Western Digital SATA 2 500 GB 32 MB Buffer - WD5000AVVS
LG/Samsung DVDRW - SATA
Zebronics Bijli (w/o SMPS)
Corsair VX 550 W
Palit GTX260 Sonic (Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP 896MB DDR-III [HDMI])
OCZ Freeze Extreme Thermal Compound 
Logitech Ergonomic KB (without mouse)

Thanks to topgear in helping me finalize these specs 

Is the Power Supply enough for this rig? I have a 500 VA APC UPS. I hope it will support this rig for atleast a few minutes!

I will use my Samsung series 4 26" LCD TV as the monitor for this. Will I get the necessary resolution [1366x768] from display properties after I connect the CPU? I'm asking this because when I connect this as a second monitor to my laptop, somehow I dont get the correct resolution and the screen appears a little blunt. I hope this will not happen with my new system..


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 5, 2009)

Re: HDMI connectivity problem of my LG L245Wp monitor

Now I have discovered (Guru3D Forum *forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=235174) that several others are facing the same problem!

PS: Seems to be an NVIDIA problem (*forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t48955.html).


----------



## vickybat (Sep 5, 2009)

geek_iit said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can u please give me the price in Chandni for the system mentioned below? I stay out of town and I'll be in Kolkata from 22nd Sept - 3rd Oct, and I'm planning to buy a PC then. Ur help is really required coz I cant go and enquire prices myself
> Btw, I checked exodus pc site and some prices are very high there. For Ex, AMD phenom X4 920 Black edition is priced at 11232, whereas itwares has priced it at only 9450!! :O
> ...



Hi geek_iit
The samsung series 4 should work fine with the gtx 260 & and will support all resolutions through hdmi connectivity.
The laptops igp would have been too weak to power a monitor of that class but your system will handle it effortlessly.

Regarding your rig if you want to go the amd way then you go with a am3 cpu instead of am2+ due to the latters lack of ddr3 support.
You should go for either the phenom 2 945 or 955be along with a 785 chipset mobo which supports ddr3 ram.
The smps is more than enough & so is the rest of the components.
GO FOR IT..............


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 6, 2009)

Can I run games at resolutions higher than 1366x768 (Say 1920x1080) when I connect the CPU to the LCD TV? Or is the TV resolution a bottleneck for the game resolution?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and thanks for the reco for a DDR 3 Proccy and MB, but my budget is already overstretched!


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 6, 2009)

GeekIIT check your PM mate.....
VX550 is outof stock mate.... sadly..
go for other..call me for details


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi thunder, check ur PM.

Guys, does a DVI-HDMI cable give a better display than a VGA cable when I connect to a LCD TV? Does this cable come free with GTX 260? If not, is it available readily in Chandni? Which shops and approx price?

I read somewhere that VGA cables > 1.5 m may have signal loss. I already have a 5 m VGA cable that I purchased from Samsung a yr back for 1200. I connect my laptop to the LCD using this. I have played games like NFS MW @ 1024x768 using this. Will it support the higher gfx games or do I need a DVI-HDMI Cable?


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2009)

vickybat said:


> Hi arnab buddy
> 
> The radeon 4870 1gb ddr5 is a great card but i personally feel you go with the gtx 260 which will outperform it in many games or the 275 which will blow it away.
> *As topgear said the dx11 cards gonna be launched around christmas i guess you wait & give em a try along with the core i5 cpu*.
> ...



sorry buddy, for the mistake.

ATi's DX11 monsters are going to be released on september but their dual gpu cards are going to be released on christmas 

HD5850 is going to $ 300 so I think here it will be priced Rs.15K.

The good news is you can get core i5 & DX11 on OCT or nov of this year 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


sjoardar said:


> For those (particularly, *topgear*) who have been following my desperate quest for a 24 inch non-TN panel: I finally got hold of a 24 inch MVA panel, namely, LG L245Wp. The packaging is in a bad shape, the base is scratched, but the screen and the frame looks OK. It may be a "Returned Merchandise".
> 
> With *D-Sub* connection, the display is nice, showing a full 1920X1200 resolution but, strangely, with HDMI to HDMI connection (using the cable that came with my Zotac GTX 295), the desktop is shifted to the left by about 3 inches and there is no way that I could fix it through monitor hardware or display software manipulations. Unfortunately, the supplied DVI-to-HDMI cable does not work either!
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that you got hold on a 24inch MVA panel 
BTW, where from & what's the price ?

You are not able to fix through monitor control or nvidia display driver control panel.

1st try to use any other HDMI cable as it could be bad. The HDMI port on the monitor or gfx card may be bad. If possible check them.

I'm saying this coz it's highly unlikely that if a monitor can show resolution with VGA cable then it should do the same thing with the HDMI cable.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2009)

geek_iit said:


> Can I run games at resolutions higher than 1366x768 (Say 1920x1080) when I connect the CPU to the LCD TV? Or is the TV resolution a bottleneck for the game resolution?
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> and thanks for the reco for a DDR 3 Proccy and MB, but my budget is already overstretched!



There's no way you can get higher higher resolution with a monitor which does not supports it.

Regarding DVI & HDMI cable - they are better interms of quality, crispness, color & clarity as compared to VGA but not in terms of resolution.

Even though you use a DVI or HDMI cable you will not get higher resolution
that max supported by your LCD. you will get slightly better picture quality


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 6, 2009)

topgear said:


> Glad to hear that you got hold on a 24inch MVA panel
> BTW, where from & what's the price ?
> 
> You are not able to fix through monitor control or nvidia display driver control panel.
> ...


I got it through thunder.02dragon for Rs. 20,280 (including VAT), which is a great price.

If you have noticed my rejoinder in this context, the HDMI problem seems to arise from NVIDIA drivers in general. At least that's what I can understand from third post onwards in the NVIDIA forum link I quoted in my last post.

I still want to keep the monitor, but it would be nice if I could run it through an HDMI cable. As suggested by you, I am trying to get another HDMI cable just to make sure that the cable supplied by Zotac is not bad. 

However, it still leaves me wondering why the DVI-to-HDMI cable included with the LG monitor does not work! Either the HDMI port on the monitor is bad (as suggested by you), or the NVIDIA card/driver is to blame (as hinted on the NVIDIA forum).


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2009)

That's really nice pricing 

Nvida's display driver has a setting to to correct the dispaly ie you can take your display to right, left, up or down. Please find the option in nvidia control center & try to use it & see if it fix the prob.

As you are saying that the DVI to HDMI cable is not even working then I suspect that the HDMI port on monitor is to blame. Check those out & keep us informed


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 7, 2009)

topgear said:


> That's really nice pricing
> 
> Nvida's display driver has a setting to to correct the dispaly ie you can take your display to right, left, up or down. Please find the option in nvidia control center & try to use it & see if it fix the prob.


I already tried that, but it didn't help. The options are missing when the monitor is connected through an HDMI cable! I even installed the latest driver downloaded directly from nVIDIA, but still no luck.

BTW what do you make of the posts on the nVIDIA forum (*forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion...hp?t48955.html) in this context? Also, could you please check same forum at *forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=58483&pid=330319&mode=threaded&show=&st=&#entry330319 and give me your opinion on the solution given in the last post (by bryanb). Should I risk it?



topgear said:


> As you are saying that the DVI to HDMI cable is not even working then I suspect that the HDMI port on monitor is to blame. Check those out & keep us informed


Until I can get hold of a reliable HDMI cable, I am unable to verify if the HDMI port on the monitor is to blame.

BTW has anyone on this forum experienced any similar display problem with nVIDIA card and HDMI connection?


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2009)

Those guys got the problem of being the display too much zoomed but in your case it's stays on a side & left 3 inch blank on other side.

I faced this kind of small glitch ie display moving to a particular side after installing any distro of linux . What I do is just use the Monitor Auto Image Adjust function & it corrects the glitch 

Just to be sure :  Nvidia Control Panel - Move CRT position - have checked that ?
After plugging your monitor through HDMI use the Monitor's auto image adjust function from.

BTW, there is no harm in trying the method you pointed on nvidia forum 
For unextracting use 7-Zip though


----------



## Raptor1989 (Sep 8, 2009)

So I am buying these next week probably

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 [3.0 GHz (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)]
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L [Intel P45 + ICH10 Chipset 1600 FSB]
Palit 9600GT [512MB DDR3 256Bit]
Corsair VX550
Cooler Master CM 690 With Transparent
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 2GB 800 Mhz x 2
LG DVDRW Sata
Logitech Gamepad

Anyone with the latest prices???


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 8, 2009)

topgear said:


> I faced this kind of small glitch ie display moving to a particular side after installing any distro of linux . What I do is just use the Monitor Auto Image Adjust function & it corrects the glitch
> 
> Just to be sure :  Nvidia Control Panel - Move CRT position - have checked that ?
> After plugging your monitor through HDMI use the Monitor's auto image adjust function from.


On my monitor, the appropriate hardware controls are:

Menu > Screen > _*Position*_
AND
Menu > Screen >_*Auto-configure*_

When the connection is through D-Sub, both of these options are available. Believe it or not, when my PC is booted with the monitor connected through the HDMI cable and the input is selected on the monitor as HDMI, both the above options (under _*Screen*_) are dimmed out!!

Now about NVIDIA software control. On my system it goes: NVIDIA Control Panel > Display > Adjust display size and position. The last link is shown when the monitor connected through the HDMI cable, _*but *_surprise, surprise! When I click on that link, the screen presented has only the option to default to the native resolution, but it also confirms that my display is already in the native resolution! Now, that is a bad joke from NVIDIA. What am I supposed to do?

Incidentally, when the connection is through D-Sub, the NVIDIA Control Panel looks different and the link _*Adjust display size and position*_ is not even available, not that I need that. The desktop is perfectly centred and sized automatically when the connection is through D-Sub.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2009)

Now that's really a messy prob. I think your monitor's EDID chip may has some prob coz you are not getting some options when even you are connecting your monitor through D-Sub. Check your monitor.

BTW, are you getting the Adjust display size and position option when you are using your old crt ?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 9, 2009)

@ arnab boss   hi buddy

for your info the core i5 has already been launched along with two new i7 models i.e the i5 750 , i7 860 & 870. They all belong to the lynnfield family of 1156 socket processors.


Refer *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i5,2410-2.html

It should arrive in india in about 20 days. 
So all you guys building a new rig should consider the lynnfields instead of the phenom 2's.


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 9, 2009)

topgear said:


> Now that's really a messy prob. I think your monitor's EDID chip may has some prob coz you are not getting some options when even you are connecting your monitor through D-Sub. Check your monitor.
> 
> BTW, are you getting the Adjust display size and position option when you are using your old crt ?


Yes, I saw that hint about a malfunctioning EDID chip in some other forums. I am still waiting for the LG service person's opinion on this, as they could not keep the appointment today because of the rain and water-logging since yesterday. They have rescheduled the visit to Friday. I shall decide on my course of action after that.

As for my old CRT, I mostly used the monitor hardware controls for the purpose whenever I needed to, and there was no problem *ever*. Consequently, I seldom if ever tried the NVIDIA Control Panel for the purpose. However, for the short period of about a month that I used my old CRT monitor connected to the GTX 295 graphics card through the D-sub cable, *I think *I have used the NVIDIA Control Panel at least once, but I have no recollection of anything amiss. As you suggested, it is would be a good idea to test that, just to be sure, but I am really reluctant to hoist that 21 inch CRT behemoth from where it is now resting on the floor at the corner of the room! Let me see. I shall keep the forum posted.


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2009)

If I'm not wrong your gfx card has 2x DVI and one HDMI port.

I told you to connect that OLD crt coz it will give us confirmation about the working condition of DVI ports. As you told that CRT worked pefectly with DVI toD-Sub converter
then I think your gfx cards DVI ports are OK and ther's not need to re-connect that behemoth 

As you are getting probs with your LCD's DVI connection I think the prob lies within your minitor. Get it checked and keep posting


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 10, 2009)

@vickybat...' hi dude..,

Why r u insisting on i5 procy...? Is it better than phenom 2 x4 955 b.e...!

As I have chosen phenom 955 or 965 procy with gigabytes ga ma 790fxt -ud4p...but I want the best I can get in my budget...' so i5 is 2.66 ghz were 955 is 3.2 ghz and 965 is 3.4ghz..., so how can u say it is best...?

4 gpu I will consider a gtx 260 as this one looks good in price and performance ....'       

Any suggestion with prices as my budget is 65k max...'


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> @vickybat...' hi dude..,
> 
> Why r u insisting on i5 procy...? Is it better than phenom 2 x4 955 b.e...!
> 
> ...


You're making the same mistake CPU manufacturers made a few years back, clock speed isn't everything, HThreading coupled with DDR3 RAM should show significant performance improvements;

Take a look;

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_corei5750_corei7870/

In this review Core i5 holds good against Phenom X4.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 11, 2009)

@ arnab boss 

hi bro

tkin buddy is right clock speed isnt everything.All that matters is the cpu architecture.
Intel's bloomfield & lynnfield cpu's are faster clock per clock over anything amd has to offer.The lynnfields on die pci express controller will bring great performance increments in single card setups.
Yes the core i5 750 performs way better than the amd phenom 2 965 be & will bludgeon it when overclocked.
visit this link *www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-870_9.html
You can even visit tomshardware to see the results.
For your budget of 65k iwant you seriously to consider the core i5 750 or even the i7 860 & believe me dude its gonna blow the phenom 2's out of the water.
Finally couple it with a good p55 based board from asus or gigabyte.

cheers...........


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2009)

@ Arnab boss - Phenom II quad cpu's can be compared with intel's quad 9xxx series cpu's at max but not with core i7 or i5 as they are completely difference performance beast


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 11, 2009)

topgear said:


> If I'm not wrong your gfx card has 2x DVI and one HDMI port.
> 
> I told you to connect that OLD crt coz it will give us confirmation about the working condition of DVI ports. As you told that CRT worked pefectly with DVI toD-Sub converter
> then I think your gfx cards DVI ports are OK and ther's not need to re-connect that behemoth
> ...


Thanks for the clarification friend. Yes indeed, my grfx card has two DVI ports and one HDMI port, and I have been using the DVI to D-Sub converter whenever using the D-Sub cable (for the old CRT as well as the new LCD monitor, both working fine).

One possibility remains though. I have so far always used *one particular* DVI port on my grfx card for the D-Sub cable (through the converter, that is) and *the other* for the DVI-to-HDMI cable supplied by LG. To-night I am going to switch those ports and cables just to check the remote possibility if *one *DVI port on my grfx card is malfunctioning. However, the fact that HDMI-to-HDMI does not work has no ifs or buts!

The LG service person checked my system to-day but, even after trying every hardware and software manipulation for nearly 2 hrs, was unable to fix the problem. He says a monitor firmware upgrade may solve the problem and he is going to try that within a few days after they get the appropriate patch from their head office. He noted down all the info and left for the day.

BTW one thing that I discovered is that I could _*resize *_the display to a non-standard resolution 1752X1022, by trial and error, that showed the full desktop but the quality, as expected, was awful! Of course, the option for changing the _*position *_of the desktop is still not available.

BTW I am sorry to report one error in one of my earlier posts. I wrote that when using the DVI-to-HDMI cable supplied by LG, the monitor doesn't work and enters the power saving mode. The fact is, it does enter the power saving mode but after more than half a minute it comes back on, albeit with the same problem as with HDMI-to-HDMI cable (desktop shifted to the left). It seems that after waiting for may be 20-25 sec I lost patience and gave up on it! I apologise for the wrong report, but the bottom-line remains the same: HDMI doesn't work on this monitor.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 11, 2009)

@vickybat...'thanks buddy 4 this info but I am still confused abt p955 and i5...?
Which 1 will b better i5 or i7...' probably I won't overclock it...' but I need a faster cpu...' Amd or intel...? 

@topgear.. Dude I knew Amd was toping the chart as I read in some reviews but now intel has taken the place but don't  u think that p955 with 3.2ghz speed and 8mb cache mem will prove deadly...'


----------



## vickybat (Sep 11, 2009)

@ Arnab boss 

hi arnab buddy
The phenom 2 955be at 3.2 ghz and 6mb l3 cache stands no chance against the mighty core i5 & i7 from intel. Even at stock speeds the performance difference is around 14 to 40 percent for all apps. When overclocked the gap rises further.

SO the core i5 750 & i7 860 both trounce the phenom 2 965 be & the 955be at stock speeds owing to their superior architecture.
THE i5 750 would be the best bang for buck & the i7 860 which supports hyperthreading will cost more & will offer a bit more performance.

so get your eyes closed & go for the core i5 750 (amd's true nemesis)!


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am trying to update my PC and have finalised these components:
1. Gigabyte GA EP45-UD3P MOBO
2.Zotac GTS 250 1gb DDR3 GFX
3.Seagate 500 gb 7200.12 32mb cache HDD
4.Samsung 2033SW 20" LCD monitor
             or 
    Acer H203H 20" LCD monitor

I have finalised this list after lot of study and want to stay put to this list without any changes. I want to know their present prices and where i can get them in kolkata.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 12, 2009)

@vickybat ..,got it dude...'

Now don't u think that i7 920 is better than i5 750...?

if I am going 4 intel then whynot i7 and it also has the htpreading and good overclocker...'

Now some good config in i7 920 with mobo which supports both sli/xfire..' and ofcourse gigabytes mobo..'~

U can give i5 config also...'


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2009)

MSI has a good mobo for core i7 called x58 pro -e which is around 13K 


@ *sjoardar* - Let's see what will happen after the firmware upgrade


----------



## vickybat (Sep 12, 2009)

@ arnab boss

hi buddy

finally you are heading the intel way

For the cpu you can go for the i7 920 but i reckon its a workstation processor.
For your gaming needs go for the lynnfield i7's or i5's due to the onboard pci exprss controller in the cpu die which directly communicates with the gpu.

So i  say you go with the new breed of cpus i.e the i7 860 or i5 750.The 860 supports hyperthreading while the 750 does not & they should cost less than the 920 but performance is more or less similar in real world apps.

Finally for the board in case of bloomfield 920 go for the msi x58 pro as topgear buddy said & at 13k its the cheapest x58 board.

And for lynnfield i7 or i5 go for gigabyte's ga ma p55 ud3.
Either way you cant go wrong but still go for lynnfield cpus preferably the i7 860 in case you want hyperthreding & turbo boost or the i5 750 with turbo boost sans hyperthreading.

@ rahul 2002 

hi buddy you didnt mentioned your cpu & budget for the rig.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 12, 2009)

^^^ In gigabyte and good config of i7 core @ 65k max 70k...'


----------



## Happyarimaan (Sep 12, 2009)

Plz remember to check out Saboo !
I assembled a system from their Gariahat branch ..
The prices were OK .. i had compared them with shops at Chandni ...
For South Kolkatans it couldn't be better !


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 12, 2009)

Guys all the P55 fr Giggy are cummig this oct but after pujas...howver ny one asks fr the Giggys P55 i will arrange fr him....
Will update kolkAta gamers/enthusiastics
Mean while let me know if u guuys require any


Meanwhile all you guys out there want to buy try my portal....
prices will be updated very soon..also lots of products will be there....will add more

Fr comparative pricing please do call us at 9432876818
Exodus Technologies


----------



## sjoardar (Sep 12, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ *sjoardar* - Let's see what will happen after the firmware upgrade


Yup, I am anxiously waiting for the firmware upgrade, but I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Switching the cables on the two DVI ports of my grfx card didn't help, not that I really expected it to. In retrospect that was a silly option, but since nothing else is working, I thought what the heck!


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 12, 2009)

vickybat said:


> @ arnab boss
> 
> hi buddy
> 
> ...




Well!!! my budget is aeound 30k and my CPU is intel E7400 which i dont want to change now.just wating for the quad core prices to fall before upgrading.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 13, 2009)

@ arnab boss

hi bro 
go with the following config

processor- core i7 860 @ 2.8ghz 8mb l3 cache
mobo- gigabyte ga-p55 ud3 series(go with the cheapest & contact thunder.02dragon as he can arrange one)
gpu-nvidia gtx 260 or 275(palit or zotac)
ram- corasir 2x2gb ddr3 1333mhz(you can go for 1600mhz but they are bit expensive)
hdd- seagate baracuuda 1TB 7200 RPM 
cabinet- coolermaster cm690 or zebronics bizli(the latter is half the price of the former)
smps-corsair hx 620
monitor- aoc 2233fm
ups- apc 800va


@ rahul2002

hi buddy

instead of e7400, go for e7500 as the price diiference is negligible & the latter is 2.93ghz
if you want a quad then go for it right now as intel will stop production for lga 775 socket in favour of the core i7 & i5's(lga 1366 & 1156).
Go for intel core 2 quad q8400 @ 2.66ghz 4mb l2 for around 2k more than than the e7400.
For the monitor go with the acer.

Cheers.................


----------



## geek_iit (Sep 13, 2009)

vickybat said:


> @ arnab boss
> 
> hi bro
> go with the following config
> ...



What is the current market price of cm 690 and cm 690 PURE?


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 13, 2009)

@ Geek IIT
CM 690 - Without Transparent - 4650+
CM 690 With Transparent - 4850+
CM 690 PURE - 5800+

What Happened guys no P55??


----------



## itisravishankar (Sep 13, 2009)

I want to buy these items:

core i5 750
gigabyte p55-ud2 moterboard
4 GB DDR3 Ram

What are the prices for these? I will be buying after puja, around 5-10 oct.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 13, 2009)

@itisra....
Gimme monday time will be ready with the pricelists....


----------



## Raptor1989 (Sep 13, 2009)

Finally, the time has arrived. I shall go to Kolkata to buy the following parts tomorrow. These are the specs. Please give an estimate budget and best location to buy from. A quick answer is necessary as I am going tomorrow. Please guys, help.

My rig:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 [3.0 GHz (6MB L2 cache 3.0Ghz 1333MHz)]
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L [Intel P45 + ICH10 Chipset 1600 FSB]
Palit 9600GT [512MB DDR3 256Bit]
Corsair VX550
Cooler Master CM 690 With Transparent
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 2GB 800 Mhz x 2
LG DVDRW Sata

Hurry and help.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 13, 2009)

Cant give you Xact Prices....
My Quotes are:
E8400 C0 Stepping(E8400 rare to find)- 8500/-
CM 690 with Transparent - 4900/-
Palit 9600GT 512MB - 5000/-
Corsair VX550 - *Sorry Out Of Stock everywhere*
Corsair XMS2 2x2GB - 3650/- 
LG DVDRW Sata - 1075/-
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L - 6900/- 
+4% Taxes
I know you are not comfortable with Exodus Technologies however you might get better prices somewhere(Before bargaining i doubt)..also you have to waste 5hrs on this weather 

Your Choices..


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

vickybat said:


> @ arnab boss
> 
> hi bro
> go with the following config
> ...





Thanks for the advice. But i already have the CPU which i bought about three months ago. I just want to have this confg for around a year and half before my next upgrade.I really need to know the prices of those peripherals.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 14, 2009)

@ rahul2002

for prices check out this link & contact thunder.02dragon......

*theitwares.com/

cheers..........
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ rahul2002

for prices check out this link & contact thunder.02dragon......

*theitwares.com/

cheers..........
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ arnab boss

hey buddy are you satisfied with the config????


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2009)

@ *Raptor1989* - visist theitwares and lynx-india as vickybat told u to get an idea on prices. Though prices here seem to be a little bit higher as it's obvious from thunder.02dragon list & regarding PSU I think you should trust thunder.02dragon 

For some shops - try vedant, Mohit, computer world ( the big shop ) and M.D. computers


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 14, 2009)

@vickybat...'

Ya buddy Itsunami good but don't u think tht core i7 920 will prove much better than i7 860...?

Secondly what will b the price of the i7 860 setup...''


----------



## vickybat (Sep 14, 2009)

the core i7 860 will be better as it outperforms the i7 920 in many apps particularly in multicore games like far cry 2 etc and will do so in the future owing to its on die pci express controller.

So stick with lynnfield processors like the i7 860 as the bloomfields such as i7 920 are more touted towards workstations and servers.The 860 even has hyperthreading. 

The price is similar with the 920 i.e around 13 - 14k

go with gigabyte's  ga p55 ud3r for around 10k

To cut down cost but not performance go for sapphire 4890 1gb gddr5 for 13k or zotac gtx 275 for 15k.i recon stick with ati and later you can add another 4890 and crossfire them as the board supports both sli and crossfire(your choice).

finally go for a 1tb hdd for 4.5k and corsair 2x2 gb ddr3 for 6k along with corsair hx620 @ 6k and cm690 cabby @ 4.5k

In case you want to cut down costs, go with the i5 750@ 10k which lacks hyperthreading but performs brilliantly just behind the 860 and dismantles all amd processors.

The decison is upto you. Either way you can't go wrong

Cheers mate and have a blast..................


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 14, 2009)

^^^ thanks again buddy...'

I really appreciate ur ideas...' but is i7 860 is available in kolkata and the p55 mobo r yet 2 come...?

And as this is puja month the prices r going high as u know and it will come down in nov or dec...' so give an update dude as I will b going there after 20th sep....!


----------



## itisravishankar (Sep 15, 2009)

What are the prices of these items in kolkata?

Nvidia Gts 250 512mb
Ati radeon 4850 512mb


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 15, 2009)

Nvidia Gts 250 512mb - Zotac - 8100+tax
Ati radeon 4850 512mb - Sapphire - 6750+tax
Powercolor 4850 512MB - 6700+Tax

AFor MSI and Palit PM me....
Shipping free at your home


----------



## layzee (Sep 15, 2009)

My old trusty cabinet has started rusting so i'm thinking of getting a new one just before the pujas and found the CM Storm Scout to satisfy my needs very well. How much can I expect to pay for it here in Kolkata and where can I get the cheapest deal (M.D. Computers or Classic Computers) ???


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 15, 2009)

@layzee
I can get you Lian Li Cabinets...if you require
My price for HAF 922 is 6850/- + Taxes
Price for  CM Scout is 6850/- + Taxes
Delivery Charges Extra or you can arrange local pickup.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 16, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> ^^^ thanks again buddy...'
> 
> I really appreciate ur ideas...' but is i7 860 is available in kolkata and the p55 mobo r yet 2 come...?
> 
> And as this is puja month the prices r going high as u know and it will come down in nov or dec...' so give an update dude as I will b going there after 20th sep....!





@ arnab boss

hi buddy

the 860 & the gigabyte board will be available after puja and you can happily buy them.Contact thunder.02dragon as he'l arrange you the parts.I saw the gigabyte board & the i5 proccy in lynx india website therefore its already available in india and should reach kolkata in no time.

@ topgear

hello buddy

i have a query?

will tagan 500 & 600 watt smps be able to power either a 4890 or gtx 275 along with a core i5 setup.I'm talking about the ones listed in theitwares website i.e the first two models having prices 3.5k & 4.2k for the 500 & 600 watt respectively.
p.s- both are non modular ones

What is a modular powersupply by the way?

Please reply bro......


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 16, 2009)

Strictly No to those Tagans... Dont go for the specs but check google and get a clear Idea...
@vickybat
Yes bro I am able to get you the mobo but the proccy is still not here

In case of Modular Power Supply
Modular Power Supplies are better and of higher end...Mainly the are certified for Crossfire/SLi(12V rails are divided) also as all the cables are there are modular means all(most of them) of the cables are detachable as you need to connect to those cables which you need...others can be kept otherside...
In modular PSU's usually there are the 12V rails are divided like 12V1/12V2 etc
As of this modularity the cabinet remains clean and less clattered...
Example Tagan BZ800W
Corsair HX PSU's
CM Real Power Modular
Normally all the PSU higher then 850W-800W are modular...


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2009)

@ vickybat- for 4.2K you should opt for Corsair VX450W ( can deliver upto 570W ) or the Tagan 600W model as it  which I think enough for a core i5 and a GTx 275

As thunder.02dragon described to you - the cables on modualr psu's can be detachable.
So you can only use the cables you want thus it creates less clutter inside your hood ( cabby )

BTW, I don't know why thunder.02dragon said that tagan psu's are bad. One guy in our forum using a tagan psu with a GTX280 and core i7 920


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 16, 2009)

@topgear
Usng the U33/U37 are not that much good for high end Systems....just care fully read the Specs you will notice the difference and the flaws...
"Maximum efficiency up to 83% means power supply produces less heat and
emits less noise. An economical and ecological solution"
"Internal OVP (Over Voltage Protection) and OCP (Over Current Protection) functions help to eliminate sudden power surge
which cause damages to peripherals."
Why just these two protection?
So judge mate
I think i doont have to explain more
The BZ series are extremely good but not the U33/U37


----------



## vickybat (Sep 16, 2009)

okay got it

but how bout the tagan bz500.its a modular powersupply and is available for 4.6k.
Is it better than the corsair vx450 & can it power a core i5 750 along with a gtx 275 or radeon 4890.

please reply guys need your opinion


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 16, 2009)

Tagan BZ500  is not on stock....dont think its available mate...
VX450 on i5 might seem abit of matter of rethink but dont wrry vx450 can easily take the load..still I will recommend to be on safeer side...
Get the Seasonic 500W
I m selling fr 5200+Taxes
Cooler Master Silent Power Moduar 500W for 6000/-+tax
When are you going to buy?


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 17, 2009)

My site Pricing is under Updation guys.... so dont forget to get back to my site...
And will love to sell you products...
OCZ RAM will be available through me very soon...
More Cooler Master Cabinets will be there...
DFI motherboards will be also there...
Leadtek Quadro Series will be updated too...
Steelseries Gaming Gears will also be there...
Lastly 
Big surprise will be there till october end


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2009)

@ thunder.02dragon - Yup, their low end models are no so good but I just cannot say it bad as I've not seen a single event that this psu's gone kaput

But I would also recommend VX450W anyday over Tagan u37 psu as it's a rebranded PSU made by seasonic and can deliver upto 570W 

BTW, The member with core i7 and GTx280 is using Tagan BZ1100 PSU 

@ vickybat - modular psu's have less efficiency than non-modular psu's.
Quality wise that BZ500 is good but you should get vx450W as it can deliver beyond 500W - so you will get additional powerr in your hand for future upgrades


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes..Tagan BZ1100 is good
I was Using 4850CrossFire on my TX750
and now planning to Crossfire HD4870 1GB's
Have MSI one and planning to buy the Sapphire VaporX 1GB..
Showofff...
hahahaha


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2009)

^ Yup 

BTW, can you take a look at this thread and post in your OCed rig settings 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121070


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL done Mate....


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the that


----------



## Raptor1989 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys, bought my new rig:

Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93 GHz    Rs. 5400
MSI P45 Neo3                                Rs. 5600
XFX 9600GT 512MB GDDR3             Rs. 5500
Corsair XSM2 2 GB DDR2 x 2           Rs. 3400
Corsair VX450                                Rs. 3900
Cooler Master CM 690                    Rs. 4600
LG DVR-RW PATA                           Rs. 1050
Cooler Master Blue LED Fan             Rs.  550

Total with 4% VAT                         Rs. 31000

Please recommend some good games to test out my rig


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 19, 2009)

@Raptor1989
What Happened mate ?
You didnt get E8400?? :O :O
And Gigabyte EP45 UD3L?
Which CM 690 is that?
Without T/N or With T/N?

OMG again XFX that brand of Akshay Sucks .... Best of luck fr the card brother.....

Guys I think my prices given before were good and had Home Delivery Free...
Please Comments..


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 19, 2009)

Well guys I think tht phenom 2 975 is going 2 launch in first q of 2010...'

It will b competing with the lynnfield i7 series so lets wait and watch...'


Any news abt i7 860 in kolkata


----------



## vickybat (Sep 19, 2009)

@ arnab boss

The phenom 2 975 is nothing but a slightly overclocked 965 be.So dont hope that it would come even close to the mighty lynnfields.Architecturally  its same as the previous phenom 2's so it wont be a match.There'e no point in waiting,go for the 750 or 860.

Contact thunder.02dragon for availability.

@ topgear

hi buddy

i have decided to go for the corsair vx450.Hope it can power a radeon 4890 along with a quad.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ arnab boss

The phenom 2 975 is nothing but a slightly overclocked 965 be.So dont hope that it would come even close to the mighty lynnfields.Architecturally  its same as the previous phenom 2's so it wont be a match.There'e no point in waiting,go for the 750 or 860.

Contact thunder.02dragon for availability.

@ topgear

hi buddy

i have decided to go for the corsair vx450.Hope it can power a radeon 4890 along with a quad.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 19, 2009)

@ Vickybat..
Buddy go for the Seasonic 500W Seasonic 500W here this will be better alternative of VX550... no doubt VX450 can handle but still futureproof you know... when u r buying?

@All
i5 and i7 860 will be available with others from 15th October however if some one has urgency then I can arrange the same...
i5 750 will be costing 10600/-+taxes...


----------



## vickybat (Sep 19, 2009)

@ thunder.02dragon

hi bro

actually i have made up my mind for the vx450 & cant spend any further.

Do you ship your products outside kolkata say orissa.
please reply
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ thunder.02dragon

hi bro

actually i have made up my mind for the vx450 & cant spend any further.

Do you ship your products outside kolkata say orissa.
please reply


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes Buddy I do ship products all over India.. Please see the terms and conditions...over my site...
Shipping is okk 
Place your order - Get Invoice - Clear Payment - Recieve Your product


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2009)

@ Raptor1989 - Congrats for your new rig. Have some OC fun with P45 and e7500 
BTW, whay did you bought apta DVD writer when there is a swarm of sata writers available  ?

@ vickybat - Yup, go ahead with corsair vx450W. There's nothing wrong. Actually it's a seasonic 500W series model but can deliver upto 570W. So it's enough to power a HD4890 along with a quad.

But If you are going to get another PSU look for 600-650W models only


----------



## vickybat (Sep 20, 2009)

@thunder.02dragon

hi bro

i'll buy the vx450 from you

what's your website?


----------



## layzee (Sep 21, 2009)

@vickybat
checkout www.exoduspc.in
get the HX620 or TX650. They are very future proof !!


----------



## vickybat (Sep 22, 2009)

@ thunder.02dragon

hey buddy 

please post your website.

want to order asap


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

^MAN, its posted many times in this thread itself!

*WWW.EXODUSPC.IN*


----------



## vickybat (Sep 23, 2009)

okay got it !  I'll check it right away


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Sep 26, 2009)

*www.exoduspc.in/components/graphics.html
Check here for HD5870 & HD5850 exclusively in Kolkata from Exodus Technologies..
*Sapphire HD5870 @ 26050/- +Taxes
Sapphire HD5850 @ 17050/- +Taxes*

Preorder & Book your copy from today


----------



## vickybat (Oct 1, 2009)

@ thunder.02dragon

hi bro

i have already placed my order for the corsair vx450

please send me the invoice 

can you tell me the prices of cheap p55 mobos


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ intel has one P55 mobo named DP55WB which is Rs. 6.2K


----------



## vickybat (Oct 5, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> *www.exoduspc.in/components/graphics.html
> Check here for HD5870 & HD5850 exclusively in Kolkata from Exodus Technologies..
> *Sapphire HD5870 @ 26050/- +Taxes
> Sapphire HD5850 @ 17050/- +Taxes*
> ...



@thunder.02dragon
hey buddy
what about my order!!!
i had ordered a corsair vx450 on your website exoduspc.in but had not yet received the invoice?
please do something bout it!!!!


----------



## Arnab boss (Oct 6, 2009)

Guys any news abt the i7 860 proccy..'

I am waiting 4 it and do hope it in this month....'


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2009)

vickybat said:


> @ thunder.02dragon
> 
> hi bro
> 
> ...



ditch that intel p55 mobo I've suggested earlier. Grab the Gigabyte	GA-P55M-UD2 @ Rs. 7.6K - it's the cheapest OC friendly p55 mobo but if you don't want to OC then get theat intel p55 mobo @ Rs. 6.2K.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 9, 2009)

@Arnab boss
hi buddy

the i7 860 hasn't arrived  in our markets yet but soon it will.
the i5 750 is readily available for 10.5k 

@topgear

hello mate

i have decided for the intel p55 board due to strict budget & i wont overclock the proccy.
finally can vx 450 power the i5 750 + dp55wb along with a midrange card from nvidia's new fermi architecture which is yet to arrive & ati 5850 or its cheaper derivatives.
i'm going to wait for these cards & till then i'm goin to use my old sparkle 8600gt.
is it a good idea?


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 9, 2009)

Now we have the complete specs of ati 5700 series GPUs.

5770 -  1 GB, 800 cores, 850 Mhz, 108W TDP - Should perform silmilar to HD4890.

5750 -  512 MB, 720 cores, 700 Mhz, 86W TDP - Should perform above HD4850 but below HD4870.

5770 would launch at $159 and 5750 at $109. A 1GB version of 5750 will also be available at $129.

As for midrange Fermi GPUs, i don't think they will be out before 3-4 months.

So, i would say good idea.


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

vickybat said:


> @Arnab boss
> hi buddy
> 
> the i7 860 hasn't arrived  in our markets yet but soon it will.
> ...


Get the gigabyte P55-UD2M @ 7.2k instead. Much better board in terms of features. Get GlacialPower 650W @ 4.5k instead of the VX450W. Its better and much more VFM. If not, then get the Antec EA650W @ 4.8k. Future proof both these PSU's.


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2009)

vickybat said:


> @Arnab boss
> hi buddy
> 
> the i7 860 hasn't arrived  in our markets yet but soon it will.
> ...





			
				Techalomaniac said:
			
		

> Get the gigabyte P55-UD2M @ 7.2k instead. Much better board in terms of features. Get GlacialPower 650W @ 4.5k instead of the VX450W. Its better and much more VFM. If not, then get the Antec EA650W @ 4.8k. Future proof both these PSU's.



Try to get what Techalomaniac has suggested but I don't think those psu's are available in our local market. BTW, if you can ditch the intel original P55 MB and get gigabyte P55 mobo instead as it has amny more features and better quality !

Corsair VX450W can deliver upto 570W ( earlier batches - don't know about new batches though ). So it should be able to handle a HD5850 along with core i5 cpu. Corsair VX450W can deliver 396W on it's +12V rail. So

Say :

CPU : 100W Mobo : 60W Rams : 20W (2x ) GPU : 140W HDD & ODD : 20W
Fans : 20W ( the power cosumption may be 10% higher than my calculation - but it's still in safe limit IMO )

If you want be on safe side ( read future upgrades like more ram, HDD, odd and fans with some addon cards ) you have to spend a little more say around 6K.

There are some good psu's like Tagan BZ600, CM Real Power 550W or C*orsair 550W.* As it has all the necessary connectors for every gpu out there in the market


----------



## vickybat (Oct 10, 2009)

Is zebronics real watts pro 700 a good powersupply at 3.5k & good enough for a i5 750 based system with a mid range gpu like 5750


----------



## itisravishankar (Oct 10, 2009)

The power consumption of different consumption should be like this.

i5 cpu - 95w
P55 mobo- 20-25w, mobo on nvidia chipsets have a 60w consumption.
ATI 5750 - 86w
Ram - 2 modules - 8w
HDD - 10w
OD - 20w

Total consumption - 250w

Even with good OCs and extra fans, consumption should remain within 300w.

Go with an smps with it least 27A on 12V. 30A+ would be recommended if you plan to overclock.


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2009)

vickybat said:


> Is zebronics real watts pro 700 a good powersupply at 3.5k & good enough for a i5 750 based system with a mid range gpu like 5750


Don't buy Zeb PSUs, get Corsair instead, for a high end system Zeb PSUs should not be trusted due to worst build quality and bad efficiency, get Corsair VX450 for 3.8-4k.


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2009)

itisravishankar said:


> The power consumption of different consumption should be like this.
> 
> i5 cpu - 95w
> *P55 mobo- 20-25w,* mobo on nvidia chipsets have a 60w consumption.
> ...



I think P55 mobo uses around 60W as it supports sli and CF both ( actually lower end value based chipset only cosumes around 20-25W ) & he asked about HD5850 which consumes 151W

Take a look at here :
*benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=360&Itemid=69&limit=1&limitstart=15


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 12, 2009)

Guys *Gigabyte GA-785GM-US2H 
Gigabyte GA-785GMT-UD2H*
On Stock..


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 14, 2009)

ASUS M4A785TD-V-EVO On Stock 
Damn ASUS


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> Guys *Gigabyte GA-785GM-US2H
> Gigabyte GA-785GMT-UD2H*
> On Stock..


Price?


thunder.02dragon said:


> ASUS M4A785TD-V-EVO On Stock
> Damn ASUS


Why damn them?


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 14, 2009)

I hate selling ASUS thoug by demand have to sell them...
Let me know If any one require


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

^Why man? Any problems with ASUS that we should know about? PM me if not willing to post here.


----------



## rahul2002 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Guys,
 i am planning to build a rig based on the intel i7 platform:
1. intel i7 920
2. 2gb ddr3 1333 mhz ram (for now)
3. 500gb western digital 7200 rpm hdd
4. powercolor HD4890 1gb ddr5 grx card
5. cooler master extreme power 600w psu
6.gigabyte EX58 UD4P

the first three products are available in kolkata. I have a good bargain for the graphics card at the online store lynx-india. However, its the mobo which i cannot find anywhere. can someone suggest a good x58 mobo within 14k price range in kolkata that supports both sli and crossfire. also where can i find this particular gigabyte mobo in kolkata.


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

^*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397

I suggest you buy the HD5850 1GB instead, if you can up your budget to 17.5k for the card. It is much better than 4890.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2009)

@ rahul2002 - get CM Real Power 550W or Corsair VX550W instead


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^Oh yeah, I had not seen that.  +1 to you.


----------



## rahul2002 (Oct 16, 2009)

its sem like that it is very difficult to get gigabyte high end boards in kolkata. nowhere have i been able to find any information about x58 ud4p mobo.

can anyone tell me abt the availability of msi x58 pro e in kolkata?


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

Ask www.exoduspc.in


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2009)

rahul2002 said:


> its sem like that it is very difficult to get gigabyte high end boards in kolkata. nowhere have i been able to find any information about x58 ud4p mobo.
> 
> can anyone tell me abt the availability of msi x58 pro e in kolkata?



For availability of gigabyte mobo ( high end ) take a look at the website
that Techalomaniac has suggested.

For availability of MSI mobos contact their distributor :

11, Robert Street, 1st Floor, Kolkata - 700012 Phone - 033-22251192 / 93 Fax - 033-22251276 Contact - Mr. Ranjit Singh


----------



## rahul2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

yesterday i searched the web and saw that the biostar tpower x58 mobo has lots of features at a good value.changing n=my mind now to get that board.
also i am getting palit gtx 275


----------



## vickybat (Oct 19, 2009)

how does this rig sound

intel core i5 2.66ghz
intel dp55wb p55 board or gigabyte gap55 ud2m
coolermaster real power 460 smps
sapphire 5770 1gb gddr5
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
how does this rig sound

intel core i5 2.66ghz
intel dp55wb p55 board or gigabyte gap55 ud2m
coolermaster real power 460 smps
sapphire 5770 1gb gddr5


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

^I can't hear anything! 

Go for the Gigabyte board. NO to 5770 as it struggles to beat the 4870 and the 4890 @ 13k is so much better. At 12k the 5770 is a pile of garbage. Either go for the 5850 @ ~18k or GTX 275 @ 13.5k (better than 4890).


----------



## vickybat (Oct 19, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^I can't hear anything!
> 
> Go for the Gigabyte board. NO to 5770 as it struggles to beat the 4870 and the 4890 @ 13k is so much better. At 12k the 5770 is a pile of garbage. Either go for the 5850 @ ~18k or GTX 275 @ 13.5k (better than 4890).





@ Krow

Alright buddy
But can the coolermaster real power 460 be able to give power to the gpu's you mentioned?
Lastly can it give adequate power to the yet to be launched midrange nvidia fermi gpu's ?
I am interested in this particular smps as it can deliver upto 550w at 3.5k

PLEASE COMMENT


----------



## rahul2002 (Oct 19, 2009)

when is the i7 860 2.8 ghz cpu releasing????

if it releases then maybe i will consider a p55 board.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

^Don't go by the maximum potential of any SMPS. The company rates it at a certain wattage for a good reason and go by that wattage. So, AFAIK, the CM Real Power Pro 460W will be able to power the GTX260 and 275 along with the ATI counterparts, but I think that if you are spending so much on the rig anyway, it's better to have a little headroom. You don't want to end up in a situation where one day you plug in an extra HDD and the system refuses to boot. Although this will not happen with your PSU, but still, have a look at the following models too :

GlacialPower 650W
Antec EA650W
Corsair VX550W
CM Real Power Pro 550W

I only suggest these because your mobo supports crossfire and someday, you don't want to be buying a new PSU just because you want to add an extra graphics card.

I can't tell you about the midrange Fermi cards as I can't look into the future and neither am I a part of nvidia's GPU development team.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2009)

@ vickybat - get the Corsair VX550W or CM Real Power Pro 550W or BZ600W ( modualr one ). I think Glacial and Antec psu's will be hard to find in our local market 

If you want to save a few bucks then get SeaSonic 500W PSU.


----------



## rahul2002 (Oct 21, 2009)

topgear said:


> For availability of gigabyte mobo ( high end ) take a look at the website
> that Techalomaniac has suggested.
> 
> For availability of MSI mobos contact their distributor :
> ...


   can you please tell me the site ??? cant find it here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

^Can you not call those guys and ask?


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2009)

rahul2002 said:


> can you please tell me the site ??? cant find it here!!!!!!!!!!



For gigabyte mobos ( high end ) - contact the site owner
*www.exoduspc.in/

For MSI mobos just call the ph. numbers I've posted


----------



## Cilus (Oct 22, 2009)

For Graphics card, I don't think buying anything without DX11support is a good thing to do. And don't go for any of the Nvidia cards, they don't even have DX 10.1 support. If u sees the reviews in different sites like Tom's Hardware, Guru3d, u will find out, in all the games with DirectX 10.1, 4890 performs better than GTX275.
2010 will be flooded with the Dx11 games. So DX11 card will be a future proof solution.
My suggestion is wait for few days for the US price to be reflected over here. Also after the launch of Nvidia Fermi, price will automatically dropped.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 22, 2009)

@rahul2002
I have already Mailed you..
Giggy which High ends you want Drop me a mail @ exodus.02pc@gmail.com

Guys,
 HD5770 @ 11200/- +Taxes
 HD5750 @ 9300/- +Taxes
Now on stock @ Exodus Technologies


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

Cilus said:


> For Graphics card, I don't think buying anything without DX11support is a good thing to do. And don't go for any of the Nvidia cards, they don't even have DX 10.1 support. If u sees the reviews in different sites like Tom's Hardware, Guru3d, u will find out, in all the games with DirectX 10.1, 4890 performs better than GTX275.
> 2010 will be flooded with the Dx11 games. So DX11 card will be a future proof solution.
> My suggestion is wait for few days for the US price to be reflected over here. Also after the launch of Nvidia Fermi, price will automatically dropped.



Speculation Galore. I am not sure about DX 11 kicking in seriously as IMO DX 10 was a large flop.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't think all the speculation about DirectX 11 is just hype. The set of features offered by it, looks very promising instead.
With the following features like


 	Down-level hardware and operating system support
 	Improved multithreaded device
 	New hardware stages for tessellation
 	Improved texture compression
 	Shader Model 5.0
 	Compute shader
 	Additional features
DirectX 11 will sure be something different. Even if it does not offer that much of gain over Direct X 10, games will still be released in DX11 version. In the month of December, 5 DX11 titles are coming. So a DX11 card will always perform better than a equivalent DX10 card.
So better opt for a DX11 card at that transition time.


----------



## rahul2002 (Oct 22, 2009)

can anyone tell me where in kolkata i can find the Corsair VX450 450 watts smps????


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 22, 2009)

*www.exoduspc.in/components/smps.html


----------



## vickybat (Oct 23, 2009)

hi guys

my friend's building a new rig

AMD phenom 2 x2 550be
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
2x2gb ddr3 ram(transcend)
500gb hdd(seagate or wd)
zebronics bizli cabby
corsair vx450 smps
AOC F 19 lcd monitor
apc 650va ups

For the gfx card he's gonna wait for the realease of fermi so that the current prices drop.But will the asus board support nvidia cards as i had heard that ati chipsets have conflicts with team green's products.

THROW SOME LIGHT TO THIS FACT!!!!!


----------



## tkin (Oct 23, 2009)

vickybat said:


> hi guys
> 
> my friend's building a new rig
> 
> ...


All mobos(with PCIeX x16 slots), support both nVidia/AMD gpus, theres is no such conflicts, the asus mobo(with an AMD chipset) will support nVidia GPU without any issues.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Cilus said:


> I don't think all the speculation about DirectX 11 is just hype. The set of features offered by it, looks very promising instead.
> With the following features like
> 
> 
> ...


DX10 change log was bigger, and what did we get? 0 games with true DX10 only features.

That tessellation unit isn't new, ATI used it from 38xx cards, now with DX11 it becomes compulsory HW standard.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 24, 2009)

ok got it.

But can i SLI two nvidia cards in the future as the board has two pci xpress x16 slots?
It officially supports crossfire whereas the x58 and p55 intel boards support officialy both SLI and CROSSFIREX.

The board is ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO.

Finally can it unlock the defective cores in the 550be by enabling acc in the bios?


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

vickybat said:


> ok got it.
> 
> But can i SLI two nvidia cards in the future as the board has two pci xpress x16 slots?
> It officially supports crossfire whereas the x58 and p55 intel boards support officialy both SLI and CROSSFIREX.
> ...


No, AMD chipset based mobos don't support SLI. So no 2 nvidia cards can be used at once.

I'm not an AMD expert but I think the whole core unlock thing is a matter of luck, it may or may not work for you depending on the processor you buy. If the cores are really defective it will not work.


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

^+1. Don't buy the processor for unlocking. That processor is EOL. Get it ASAP before it disappears. Anyway, if you want a cheap quad core, then look at the Athlon II X4 620 @ 5.5k.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 24, 2009)

ok guys

But can you suggest an amd  quad core below 9k.The phenom 2 x4 910 looks good & how about the x3 720 be.Is it a good proccy?


----------



## layzee (Oct 24, 2009)

vickybat said:


> ok guys
> 
> But can you suggest an amd  quad core below 9k.The phenom 2 x4 910 looks good & how about the x3 720 be.Is it a good proccy?



The Phenom II X3 720 is a tri-core processor. Stick with the Phenom II X4 910 and if you can slightly extend your budget get the X4 945.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 24, 2009)

what's the price of phenom2 x4 910?

Is it below 9k?


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

Get the Phenom II X4 945 @ 9.2k. The X3 720 is for 6.5k now and the 910 or 810 should be for less than 9k, not sure about exact price.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 25, 2009)

ok buddies

Finally does the asus m4a785td -v evo support crossfire as it has one x16 slot and another one is x4.Some reviewers say that crossfire is not possible in this board.

Is it true?


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2009)

If it has one pci-e x16 and another x4 slot then it will not officially support CF but if it' has two pci-e x16 slot and one of which will run at x4 seed when CFed then it's possible that this mobo supports CF officially.

if you are talking about this mobo 
*www.trustedreviews.com/motherboards/review/2009/08/06/Asus-M4A785TD-V-EVO/p1
then it supports CF officially but in x4 mode ie a single card will run at x16 speed but if you use 2 gfx cards they will run at x4 speed mode so it's not a sold mobo for dual gpu solution through CF.

BTW, you can install a another pci-e gfx card on pci-e x4 slot buy cutting the  blocking end of the x4 slot and use it for CF as I've seen one guy doing this thing with his DFI mobo


----------



## vickybat (Oct 25, 2009)

@ topgear

hi buddy

Actually i didn't understand what you meant by cutting the blocking end of the x4 slot.
By the way if i install two radeon cards in the two x16 slots having 16 lanes and 4 lanes respectively will they work in crossfire in reduced speed i.e x4?
How much its gonna affect performance scaling?
In that review its written that crossfirex is not possible on this mobo.

What's crossfirex?


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 25, 2009)

Why stickn to costly Asus MVO crap?
on 6350+tax..u cud get Biostar 790GX
DDR3
CROSSFIRE 16x+8x
HD3300Onboard etc
Only lacks Dx10.1 & SM 4.1 Support..
But 790GX has Dx10+SM4.0 Support..
Specially if CF is in mind Asus useless


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2009)

vickybat said:


> @ topgear
> 
> hi buddy
> 
> ...



I said that that you can use a gfx card in pei-e x4 slot as it's shorter than pci-e x16 slot you have to cut the end side of of that slot. Someone has done this with his DFI mobo to add 3 gfx cards in CFx 




> By the way if i install two radeon cards in the two x16 slots having 16 lanes and 4 lanes respectively will they work in crossfire in reduced speed i.e x4?



Correct! 

BTW, the asus mobo you mentioned does not supports CFx instead it supports Hybrid CFx which is mixture of IGP and separate ATI gfx card.

You may wondering then what the other x16 slot doing - it's just for installing a expansion card other than a gfx card say a TV tuner or, sound or lan card
which requires reduced speed of X1 or x4 

If you want some good CF mobo then get 790GX and SB750 based mobos.

So if you want to save some o\money then get the mobo thunder has sugested but if you want something better then get MSI 790GX-G65 ( around Rs. 7.5K )

To know about CrossfireX 
*game.amd.com/us-en/crossfirex_about.aspx


----------



## kbk (Oct 26, 2009)

^+1 for MSI 790GX-G65 great board irrespective of whether you want crossfire or not, and is available for 7035/- at lynx-india.com and the difference with the Biosstar board is about 500-600 .

Also, something to note, with biosstar board you have to use a paddle card(comes bundled) if you are using only one gfx card. (dont know how much this matters)


----------



## vickybat (Oct 28, 2009)

Has the prices of phenom 2 x4 945 and 955be reduced in our markets?


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2009)

Check out this cool board from MSI called 785G EM65. 5.2k and great for the features.

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130233
*www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1928_1.html
*www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodmbspec&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&cat3_no=&prod_no=1864


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2009)

Krow said:


> Check out this cool board from MSI called 785G EM65. 5.2k and great for the features.
> 
> *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130233
> *www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1928_1.html
> *www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodmbspec&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&cat3_no=&prod_no=1864




@ krow

hi buddy

Will the msi board be a better buy than the asus 785 v-evo in terms of performance.The asus got best performer award in this month's digit issue.
Has prices of phenom 2 955be been slashed to around 9k?


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 29, 2009)

@vickey
955 is 9950/-+


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2009)

@ *vicky* What are you looking for? OC? Other than that it is solid. I dunno about OC.


----------



## rajeev.mn (Oct 30, 2009)

hi guys plz help me out..
i wanna buy Pc in the price range ok 30-32k ..
can any one tell me a good config within this price range .. 
plzzzzzzz


----------



## Cilus (Oct 30, 2009)

> hi guys plz help me out..
> i wanna buy Pc in the price range ok 30-32k ..
> can any one tell me a good config within this price range ..
> plzzzzzzz


Here goes ur config

Processor: Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5.2k
M/B:         Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.3k
RAM:       2 X 2 GB Kingstone 800 MHz DDR2 @ 2k
HDD :      Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.5k
Gfx Card:  Sapphire HD4850 1GB GDDR3 @ 7.4k
Cabinet:    Zebronics Krish @ 1k
PSU:        Zebronics 550W Pro @ 2.8k
Monitor:   BenQ G900WD 19" LCD Monitor @ 6.2k
Keyboard/Mouse: .5k

Total 31.9k. Street price may be little lower.


----------



## rajeev.mn (Oct 30, 2009)

can u plz tell me in intel config...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Cilus said:


> Here goes ur config
> 
> Processor: Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5.2k
> M/B: Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 4.3k
> ...


 
can u tell me in intel config... within 35k.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ But you should get the AMD config that cilus has suggested coz amd config performs better in low to mid budget segment. Say if you have a budget of around 4-10K for a cpu then you should get AMD config without a second thought.

BTW, get palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 instead of HD4850
and CM 500W Extreme Power Plus for PSU.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

@ *rajeev* Intel at your budget is worse than AMD. If you want Intel, up your budget to about 55-60k, where it is better.

Replace the motherboard with MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k and ram with 2x2GB DDR3.

@ *Cilus* Street price of DDR2 RAM is like 2k for 2GB! 2x2GB for 2k are ancient days now.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Oct 31, 2009)

@topgear 
Why GTS250?


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2009)

GTS 250 performs better than HD4850


----------



## rajeev.mn (Nov 1, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ But you should get the AMD config that cilus has suggested coz amd config performs better in low to mid budget segment. Say if you have a budget of around 4-10K for a cpu then you should get AMD config without a second thought.
> 
> BTW, get palit GTS 250 512MB GDDR3 instead of HD4850
> and CM 500W Extreme Power Plus for PSU.




wat's d price of GTS 250  !?


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 1, 2009)

*I disagree...*
there ismax 2-5% difference on lower resolutions
But on higher Resolutions the HD4850 shines very well..and as by all said the Rendering AI is much better than the GTS 250
On higher resolution the HD4850 is far more better than the GTS 250
After all also like to add that the GTS250 has far old architecture (2-2.5years to be precise) of the 9800 the G92b series where as the HD4850 is well new just 1year 4-5months old
GTS 250 is DX10 while HD4850 is DX 10.1 (*keznews.com/3242_Forget_about_DirectX_10_-_Introducing_DirectX_10_1_Preview_for_Windows_Vista_SP1)
I know that there is little difference but the added raytracing or such dont remember exactly etc features are added on 10.1

I also agree there is Physx is added as this s u c k s of Nvidia 

Lastly the price
HD4850 512 costs 6700+taxes (Sapphire + Powercolor)
GTS 250 512 MB 7100+taxes (Zotac)
XFX is well higher than this
Not sure of the Palit though..

*I see there no wise decision of going for the GTS250(Rebrandred 9800GTX+ 55nm)...*


----------



## rajeev.mn (Nov 1, 2009)

hi guys plz tell me hows this config..

core i5 750
intel DP55wb
kingstone 2*2GB DDR3 
cm elite 310
cm 450w PSU



wat GPU i should add...? 
i dont wan high graphics just for some office work. to use 3Dmax n other appln simillar to tat.. 
so help me out with some good GPU. 

plzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 2, 2009)

Cut that Intel board and add Gigabyte P55 UD2 instead..
PSU: Gofor Corsair VX450
GPU: Mention Budget.
I would like to add..if not games get the Quadro/FireGL series Cards..
Still
GTX260/275 In my opinion..
For budget lower than 7-8K get the HD4850 1GB.. mind please try to buy with more rams..


----------



## vickybat (Nov 2, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> Cut that Intel board and add Gigabyte P55 UD2 instead..
> PSU: Gofor Corsair VX450
> GPU: Mention Budget.
> I would like to add..if not games get the Quadro/FireGL series Cards..
> ...




@thunder.02dragon

hi mate
whats wrong with the intel board?
its around 1.5k cheaper than the gigabyte and if ya dont plan to overclock the intel p55 is fine.
By the way can the vx450 power the i5 along with a gtx 260 with no future upgrades in mind?
Finally how much does the kingston 2 * 2gb 1333 ddr3 cost?


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I personally dont like intel boards..bad layout, features..bad bios layout..not neat bios options too..
Have you seen that mobo..totally crap..
VX450 on such circumstances ios enough(mind none is planning to add more HDDs near future)
Kingston 2600/-+taxes.. each 

@vicky
where were you last tym incase of VX450 order?


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ Completely agree with you on intel original mobos.

1. Upto 1680*1050 ( 4xAA ) 512 and 1GB GTS 250 can beat HD4580 1GB ( 10% and 13.5% )
2. At 1920*1200 ( NO AA ) 512 and 1GB GTS 250 can beat HD4580 1GB ( 11% and 13% )
3. At 1920*1200 ( 4AA ) 512MB and 1GB HD4850 beats GTS 250 512MB and 1GB respectively ( 2% and 1.5% )


Note : 9800GTX+ 512MB is used to measure the performance of GTS 250 

GTS 250 1GB consumes 7 watts more than HD4850 1GB ( GDDR3 )
GTX 9800GTX 512 MB consumes 8 watts more than HD4850 512MB ( GDDR3 )

HD4850 has DX 10.1 but but who really cares about DX10.1 when it comes to gaming performance and more game uses physyX ( which adds more real time effects ) than directx 10.1. Also GTS 250 has the nvidia's famous CUDA 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-radeon,2326-16.html

@ vickybat - you should get gigabyte mobo but if you want to save every penny then you can go with intel mobo


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 2, 2009)

@topgear..
Please don't follow only one review there are loads of review which clearly shows that HD4850 is not that much slows and even excells gts 250 in many cases..on high resolutions.
After all all are going to play all maxed out in Full HD.

Well there is some
Nvidia Physx = = ATi Havoc(Still on devlopment Damn!!)
Nvidia CUDA = = ATi Stream
Dx 10.1 has better visuals than Dx10 rendered frames.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2009)

^^ Yup buddy. I follow at-least 3-4 review and many discussion on forums. But it's not possible to post all the comparision data in here 

& I agree with you that HD4850 excels at higher resolution with high settings and I'm aware of ATI's havoc and stream but the only hitch the app/game support for those features are too less.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Yesterday I went to Chandni to buy a monitor.
I was looking for _Samsung SyncMaster D957DF and __Samsung SyncMaster 755DF_.
I desperately want to but one of those CRT. 
I visited many shops but unfortunately no one selling CRT monitors.
I have very limited budget.....
I have 12K for both monitor and GPU ATM.
Today's good LCDs are beyond my budget.
What should I do now ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

Samsung 2033SW @ 6.8k and wait for GPU prices to reduce.


----------



## dissel (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi,

*Can anyone (experts) know/please let me know where to head over for BenQ product in kolkata/chandni ?*

I want to buy *BenQ G2420* monitor as this is only 24" hope it available here.

I am tired for waiting year after year for Samsung to release a 24 incher.

the above model got a good review at TE forum. I tried with Dell Guy @ TE,but he lost his interest after knowing my shipping address.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in reporting friends. Once again there are good news and bad news!

The good news first: 

I finally got a cooler for my Core i7 920 CPU, namely, Noctua NH-U12P, thanks to thunder.02dragon. The package included the backplate and all such accessorries for socket 1366 CPU, as well as two 120 mm fans for a push-pull configuration. I also purchased four CM 120 mm blue LED fans for the cabby. thunder.02dragon was so nice as to not only deliver the goods personally (as he has done before), but also to spend considerable time in installing the cooler and all the fans for me, which involved some re-routing of cables and shuffling/swapping two fans that came with my CM Cosmos S 1100 cabby. This guy is a totally different breed compared to the other run-of-the-mill vendors I know and I shall give two thumbs up for his dealings with customers and request you all to seriously promote him.

After keeping me hanging for nearly six weeks, LG finally fixed the HDMI problem of my new monitor (L245WP-BN). They say that they had to replace the PCB with the latest one and everything seems to be working fine right now. However, there's a catch and that is part of the bad news!

Now the bad news:

   LG took away my monitor for the repair, missing one Wednesday in picking it up and another in its delivery, making me wait for a total of three weeks, blind as a bat without any monitor. This is in addition to the three weeks they took in just figuring out what's wrong with the monitor! However the worst part is that the monitor came back with the display panel *SCRATCHED **!* They have agreed to replace that too, but two weeks have passed since then without any progress in that direction! The frame has been scratched too but, though easily visible, it is not an ugly scratch and I am willing to live with it. It seems they do not know how to handle a delicate thing like an LCD panel. At my home they unceremoniously dumped it face down on a surface with plenty of dust on it. It is only on my immediate and loud protests that they allowed me to spread out something clean. Only God knows how they handled it in their workshop! No wonder, therefore, that the display panel is scatched.

The other bad news is that, as has been suspected by me all along, the CPU cooler clashed with the 200 mm fan on the left panel of my cabby. Hence there was no immediately available alternative but to remove the 200 mm fan. thunder.02dragon suggested a substitute fan panel that can accommodate up to four 120 mm fans, but we could not locate it in the market immediately. thunder.02dragon has promised to keep an eye open for it and I am going to get it if and when it is available. Till then my system's ventilation is not quite balanced I am sure. Please let me know if any of the forum members knows any other solution.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 11, 2009)

^^
Sir I was saying this but seems to be different
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqok_2RkrB4&feature=related

This is the one that fits you best.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsYnbt857sM


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2009)

@ sjoardar - Congrats for the purchase of the cpu cooler and glad to hear that your prob with the monitor fixed a bit. BTW, Don't go too gentle with those service center guys. They handle products very roughly. Actually I think they don't learn about new products and don't care about much for the products of the consumers coz at the end of the the customer will only suffer the delay and embarrassment. I remember the day when I got a mobo  with a broken NB heat sink  .But from then I throughly check every mobo and gpu in the store before taking it.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 11, 2009)

Krow said:


> Samsung 2033SW @ 6.8k and wait for GPU prices to reduce.



I heard that 16:10 is better for gaming than 16:9.....


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

^It will decrease FPS too, as more pixels means a more powerful GPU. Its not like at 16:9 gaming would be bad or anything like that. Your eyes adapt to any resolution you game at. Besides, the 2033SW is a good monitor.


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 11, 2009)

I want 2 buy A new rig for 25K With Intel Core i5 750 inside.Is it possible?I Have Speakers Mouse,A Keyboard n an Inverter as a UPS .I am Willing to wait.Also Plz Tell Me Where to go to : Vedant or Exodustech?

Waiting for your valuable reply s.
*
A word of caution from Me* ; don't ever go to saboo computers.They have like a doctorate in abusing The customer


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 11, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ sjoardar - Congrats for the purchase of the cpu cooler and glad to hear that your prob with the monitor fixed a bit. BTW, Don't go too gentle with those service center guys. They handle products very roughly. Actually I think they don't learn about new products and don't care about much for the products of the consumers coz at the end of the the customer will only suffer the delay and embarrassment. I remember the day when I got a mobo  with a broken NB heat sink  .But from then I throughly check every mobo and gpu in the store before taking it.



I am glad that you endorsed my choice of the CPU cooler. Please let me know if any solution for my problem regarding the side panel fan occurs to you.

You are absolutely right about the ignorance of the service center guys. Mind you, L245WP-BN is not even a recent product. It was released way back in 2007. Can you believe that when the service personnel first came to check it for the problem he did not even know where the inputs are? Even after I told him that they at the bottom back, he kept fumbling on the left side! This clearly shows that he came for servicing without doing any homework whatsoever. Even if any service manual for this model were not available at their Kolkata office, he should have downloaded a copy from their own server, studied it first and then visit me. However, that is too much to expect from them here in Kolkata, I guess.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 11, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> ^^
> Sir I was saying this but seems to be different
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqok_2RkrB4&feature=related
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input mate. I think you are right, and that may be one solution available right now. I have power drill, hacksaw, chisel and some such other common hand tools. Hope that will suffice, but I may need assistance. However, I don't want to bother you unnecessarily. So let me first examine this small modding project and only if I get stuck I shall let you know.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 11, 2009)

Sir I don't have any problem regarding these help...Well let me know if you need my help..I think I am quite old in this things(Made Robot to compete in IIT's college days)..Well not expert though.. 
The window of 4x 120mm is rare to find ;(
I will update you


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 12, 2009)

A Bump....Plz help.....Anybody....


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 12, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> Sir I don't have any problem regarding these help...Well let me know if you need my help..I think I am quite old in this things(Made Robot to compete in IIT's college days)..Well not expert though..
> The window of 4x 120mm is rare to find ;(
> I will update you



Thanks again! I really appreciate that.

BTW LG service personnel called me only today (Thursday) afternoon saying that the LCD panel has arrived and that they want to install it. A Hat-Trick of coincidences! This is the third time that they offered to come down to my place on a *Thursday*, although they know it very well that I am home only on _*Wednesdays*_. Ah well, I have to live with that till my monitor is completely fixed. Unfortunately, next Wednesday is a bit iffy for me as one of my cousins may have to undergo a surgical operation on that day. If that really turns out that way, this time *I *may have to postpone the appointment with LG. _*That *_will be a change! I shall keep you posted.


----------



## royal (Nov 12, 2009)

thunder, can you suggest any shop from where I can get a good quality dremmel tool (not necessarily from Dremmel, USA) ? I also need transparent acrylic sheet around 18"x18" ?


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 12, 2009)

royal said:


> thunder, can you suggest any shop from where I can get a good quality dremmel tool (not necessarily from Dremmel, USA) ? I also need transparent acrylic sheet around 18"x18" ?



Hey, those could be my queries too!


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2009)

@ sjoardar - until thunder buddy finds something for the cabby fan prob I think there's nothing to do but you can try to fit atleast 1 120mm fan. Just try - if possible use a driller to make screw holes on the side panel of the cabby and cut a 100mm hole with dremel ( I also want to know where I can find one ). Buy a 120mm fan grill from tech enclave forum. Screw it along with fan on side panel of the cabby. That should fix the ventilation issue a bit if there is no other solutions.

I think LG guys meet with their clients on Thursday only 
Btw, the most service centers across all cities have service guys who does not know much about new components. But they act like they know everything. Actually they don't update themselves with new products and the company sometimes also acts like a bit lazy to provide them with related manuals. But those service guys are very proud about their short knowledge too. They don't care much about customer service.

Can you believe once I had prob with starlite rams and those guys were tested it like this - They 1st installed it on a rig then they were playing some movie on. When there is no restart or any other probs they said It's OK. I told them to test it with some game or atlewast some mem testing app like memtest. But they refused to do so. I said games hang on that ram and sometime comp just don't start with that ram istalled. But they said they found no prob as their comp started just fine with that for game testing I'll have to bring my entire comp to them & they never heard of any mem testing app.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 13, 2009)

^^Thanks for the suggestion. Let me see what I can do. For that first I need a longish stretch of free time. So I have to wait... ...

Regarding memory, I had a very similar problem, but that was a long time ago (in mid 1990's). Why am I _*not *_surprised that after so many years they still haven't heard about any memtest program?!
I also have some funny stories (first hand experiences, really!) concerning _Technical Experts_ of East Zone's largest distributor of certain peripherals. I can gladly share it with you folks, if that is not considered inappropriate for this forum.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

^There is a dumbest thing you have heard about computers thread in Chit Chat section. You may post there. Vasmi has some really funny ones over there.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 13, 2009)

^^Thanks for the tip! I am sure I am going to enjoy that thread.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ Yup let us know & keep us updated.

BTW, sometime those dumb things can really get you angry so I think you should post in here also as it's about the hardware vendor feedback thread.
This way we can know which distributor/service center guys are really a dumbass.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Finally! I got my LCD panel replaced by LG today. Looks OK. No scratches this time and, fortunately, no dead pixels. Display may need a little tweaking, but nothing major.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is my latest on responses from IT service personnel!

As soon as the LG service personnel arrived today I asked the question most important to me.

SJ: Is this panel the same that my monitor has? Packing box says nothing about the model number or specs.

LG Engineer: This is the latest model, the best there is.

SJ: I am not interested to know whether this is the latest or not. My main concern is the kind of panel technology it uses.

LG Engineer: This is an LCD. (Wow!)

SJ: I know that. What _*kind *_of an LCD is this?

LG Engineer: This one uses TFT, that means Thin Film Transistor. That's the latest technology!

(By now I was beginning to lose patience. thunder.02dragon had already warned me about this kind of replies from vendors, but coming from an MNC service engineer, that was something. However, I kept my cool.)

SJ: Is it a TN, PVA or MVA panel?

It is only at this point that the Engineer admitted that he had no clue on what I was talking about!

LG Engineer: What is TN?

SJ: It stands for Twisted Nematic. It is an old LCD panel technology.

LG Engineer: Sorry, I don't know anything about that.

The old conversation that I mentioned earlier was in course of my visit to one of the IT exhibitions back mid 1990's. Therefore, it is kinda dated.
At that time Creative 2X CD-ROM drives were a rage, at least in Kolkata, although 4X drives were already in the market elsewhere. I was bent on getting one of those new 4X drives. I visited the stall of Systematix, supposedly the Eastern Zone's sole distributors for Creative, Inc. Here's the gist of the conversation that I had:

SJ: I am looking for a Creative quad speed CD-ROM drive.

Systematix Representative: Hey ... (calling his fellow rep) ...! This gentleman is looking for a _*quarter *_speed (_*sic*_) CD-ROM drive. Do we have Creative _*quarter *_speed CD-ROM drives?

SJ: I said quad speed, meaning quadruple speed, not quarter speed!

Systematix Representative: Then you should talk to our "Technical Expert".
The said "Technical Expert" was answering somebody else's queries. I waited till he was free. Then I repeated my query to him.

Technical Expert: We do not have that in stock now, but if you make an advance we can get it for you.

SJ: Alright, I can do that, but can you please tell me what is the access time of this drive that you are offering me?

Technical Expert: Um ... ... Uh ... ... I think it is about 200 milliseconds.

SJ: (Shocked) How can a 4X Drive have an access time of 200 milliseconds when the access time of a 2X drive is less than 100 ms?! It should actually go down with increasing speed!

Technical Expert: Oh, yes! You are right! The millisecond goes down with increasing speed, _*it is the nanosecond that goes up*_!

After that I thought I had enough and just left!


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1183302#post1183302

I quoted your post over there Mr. *sjoardar*. I hope you don't mind and I hope you do join us over there. Also, since you are somewhat a regular member by now, why don't you have an avatar pic and a signature? Your rig in your signature would make many drool.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2009)

@ sjoardar - Glad to hear that you at last got a working LCD 

BTW, is it new and what panel technology it uses ? From your post it's not clear. Can you please mention the model number ?

I remember the day when a sales guy ajay from vedant computers were trying to sell a MSI PT8 Neo-SR mobo which uses  VIA PT800 chipset ( if I remember correctly ) as a intel 865 chipset based mobo..... what a dumbass....

actually I was looking for a 865 chipset based mobo with a agp 8x slot...then I told them and they said they can arrange one for me..after the mobo arrived they were arguing with me that it based on 865 but when I showed them the manual they are very annoyed ( not embarrassed ) ... coz they were not able to make fool a another customer 

Now I write down all model number that I prefer and only buy products which matches the exact model number


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Guys I warn u against classic computers...! 

I bought cooler master fans 2 led  120mm blue fans @ 525 each and 4 normal 120mm fans @ 800 bucks...' 

But when I visited starcom and md computers they quoted 450 for led fans and 500 bucks 4 normal fans...!

Imagine 500 bucks they charged extra and I thought I am saving it...even in cm 690 they quoted 4800 + and I got it @ 4800 all... 

I asked 4 phenom 2 955 procy and they quoted  @ 9500 + and it is 8400 +...

So guys bware of this shop...'


----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Guys I warn u against classic computers...!
> 
> I bought cooler master fans 2 led  120mm blue fans @ 525 each and 4 normal 120mm fans @ 800 bucks...'
> 
> ...


That shop's a piece of Junk, and MD is actually the second Coolermaster Importer here, and they also keep stuffs from Razer and Glacialtech, they are giving the best service now.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## tkin (Nov 19, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


>


Sorry, I was comparing MD with Classic, of coarse your services are better as sjoardar pointer out, I'll take your service over MD anyday.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2009)

@ Arnab boss - thanks for warning us buddy 

@ tkin - Don't ever count any single shop as the best


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 20, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ sjoardar - Glad to hear that you at last got a working LCD
> 
> BTW, is it new and what panel technology it uses ? From your post it's not clear. Can you please mention the model number ?



Thanks! 

Yes, it is a NEW panel alright. I allowed them to install the replacement panel _*only *_after I verified that it has the same Part Number as the one that came with the monitor. I am sorry that I did not note down that part number, which I should have. Since the label is on the back of the panel assembly itself, it is now inside the monitor shell and I cannot see it now unless I try to open it. There was no model number though. Since I know that the original monitor used MVA panel technology, the new one must be using the same.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 20, 2009)

Krow said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1183302#post1183302
> 
> I quoted your post over there Mr. *sjoardar*. I hope you don't mind and I hope you do join us over there. Also, since you are somewhat a regular member by now, why don't you have an avatar pic and a signature? Your rig in your signature would make many drool.



No Problemo! And thanks for the suggestions. I have now inserted my avatar pix. Let me know if you can make out what it is ! Inserted a truncated config of my rig in my signature too.

Thanks again.


----------



## Anubis (Nov 20, 2009)

sjoardar said:


> No Problemo! And thanks for the suggestions. I have now inserted my avatar pix. Let me know if you can make out what it is ! Inserted a truncated config of my rig in my signature too.
> 
> Thanks again.



Ur avatar is a DNA right ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Guys does any shop in Chandni have ATI 5770 , ATI 5850 ,ATI 5750 in stock ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

@ *sjoardar* It looks like a double helix, most likely some structure of some bunch of molecules like DNA maybe? How wrong am I?


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Guys I am now in a fix...' as I told u all 
 I bought 6 fans 4r my cm 690... But there is only 3 fans I can install there as it already hav 3 fans there....so guys Wht to do with 3 more fans...?

I hav an idea...should I go to classic computers and exchange the bundle pack which I bought for 800 bucks...with a cpu aftermarket cooler...he has got a cooler master hx3 @ 1.4k...'

Will this b compatible with  the phenom 2 955 proccy...? If not then suggest a model tht will fit in and compatible within 2k...'

Help me guys and urgently as I am going tomorow over there...'


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

Minimum get the OCZ Vendetta 2 @ 2.6k, if buying a cooler.


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 20, 2009)

@krows ya agree with u but as I mentioned earlier I need to buy a cooler master only Bcoz I need to xchange it with the bundle normal fans I bought...'

So suggest in cooler master only... How abt hx3...? I don't hav any idea abt it...!


----------



## Anubis (Nov 20, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> @krows ya agree with u but as I mentioned earlier I need to buy a cooler master only Bcoz I need to xchange it with the bundle normal fans I bought...'
> 
> So suggest in cooler master only... How abt hx3...? I don't hav any idea abt it...!



CM Hyper 212+ @ 2.2k
CM Tx3 - 1.2k

Now Tx3 is for mild overclock.

*CM Hyper 212+ is a better VFM cooler* if u can afford it

Hyper 212+ provides very good results too.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2009)

@ sjoardar - Thanks for the update 

@ Krow - OCZ vendetta is good choice but I doubt if it's available in our city 

@ Arnab boss - Get CM Hyper 212. It's lot better than TX3 as I'm using it you can count on me


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks guys ill look up to hyper 212 + and Wht abt the ram...Corsair ddr3 1600 fsb comes in a bundle of 3*2 gb 6 gb @ 9.7k...'

Any other options r there as I don't want to spend too much in that and a 2gb will do it.... Later I will add some as prices goes down...'


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2009)

That 3x2Gb kit is meant for core i7's ( triple channel ). Amd cpu's should be happy enough with 2X 2GB 1600MHz DDR3 module though 

Corsair 2x 2GB ( 1333 MHz - which OC's really good ) Kit is available at only around 6K - you should get this one 

Single 2GB transcend DDR3 1333MH z Stick will cost you around Rs. 2.5K


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 22, 2009)

Anubis said:


> Ur avatar is a DNA right ?





Krow said:


> @ *sjoardar* It looks like a double helix, most likely some structure of some bunch of molecules like DNA maybe? How wrong am I?



You guys are absolutely right *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif! The avatar image is so small that I thought others may not be able to make out what it is. However, I am proud to say that my fellow Digitians have sharp eyes! 

I chose this avatar pix from my collection accumulated in course of my long association with Computational Biology. I did not do any DNA modelling though, but only protein folding projects. Actually I wanted an image of one whole protein (an enzyme) from my projects as my avatar, but even I could hardly make out what it is! So I changed it.

BTW I have edited my sig to include my monitor which I could not accommodate in the sig earlier.


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2009)

^That's one hell of an amazing config.  Congrats to me on identifying that avatar.  Nice to know more about you.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 22, 2009)

^^Thanks for the compliments. 

Thanks for your tips for ad-free digit forum too. I am trying it out (I am a Firefox user). It looks great! I wish to reaffirm that after I use it for a week or so. Thanks again!


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

sjoardar said:


> ^^Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Thanks for your tips for ad-free digit forum too. I am trying it out (I am a Firefox user). It looks great! I wish to reaffirm that after I use it for a week or so. Thanks again!


Here is another tip. If you want a different theme and you are one of those like me, who think that the "new" theme is not pleasing to the eye, then have a look at this :

Install :
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2108

Then restart FF and then go here :
*userstyles.org/styles/7329

Click on install with stylish. Done! You are good to go, enjoy the good old Kirsch theme. All credits to *amitava82*!


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 23, 2009)

^^Installed Stylish too. That's cool! Dunno whether it's an illusion, but fonts and other characters seem to stand out and seem more clear. Whatever it is, I like it and shall continue to use it, unless any problem pops up. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

sjoardar said:


> ^^Installed Stylish too. That's cool! Dunno whether it's an illusion, but fonts and other characters seem to stand out and seem more clear. Whatever it is, I like it and shall continue to use it, unless any problem pops up. Thanks a lot!


Its how this forum used to be, quite a while back. This is Digit's classic theme and IMO, its so much better, especially considering that the links can all now be seen in blue instead of black making it much easier to distinguish them from text. I find this one very pleasing to use. Enough  now.  Enjoy the new theme.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 24, 2009)

^^ I agree - absolutely!


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Guys Wht abt the mobo 785g chipset or 790g....?

my cpu is phenom 2 955 b.e and  a Corsair tx 650 or tx 750....

Cooler chosen hyper 212 + as suggested...' 

Now guys update with prices...'


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 25, 2009)

790G anyday..


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2009)

Yup, 790G is better than 785G and this mobo is a real 790GX+SB750 diamond 
MSI 790GX-G65 ( around Rs. 7-7.5K ) 

Get TX750 ( around 8K ) as more power does not hurts 

Hyper 212+ should be around Rs. 2.2-2.5K


----------



## layzee (Nov 25, 2009)

^^
Performance difference isn't much i guess if the guy gets a video card.
The Corsair HX620 should suffice !!
The Hyper 212 Plus is a decent entry level cooler.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 25, 2009)

TX750 - 7850/- + taxes
TX650 - 6875/- + taxes
HX620 - 7850/- + taxes
Hyper 212+ - 2100 + taxes

Biostar 790GX A3+ - 6300/- + taxes

Hope my fellow members will Love these Rates... 


Cheers,


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2009)

WoW! You got some really gr8 prices


----------



## layzee (Nov 26, 2009)

thunder.02dragon said:


> TX750 - 7850/- + taxes
> TX650 - 6875/- + taxes
> HX620 - 7850/- + taxes
> Hyper 212+ - 2100 + taxes
> ...



Do keep up with these rates.


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 26, 2009)

Still Stocks last..


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 27, 2009)

Ga ma790gp - ud3h...is this is available here...?if yes then whts the price...!

Will this b good with phenom 955...?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 28, 2009)

@ thunder.02dragon

do you have xfx 9600gso in stock?
whats the price?


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 29, 2009)

Nops not on ready stock but certainly can try...BTW get the Zotac 9600GT with 5year warranty na..
9600GT 512MB 5025/-+tax
9600GT 1GB - 5225/-+taxes
or get the HD4770 - 6760/- Incl all taxes...


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ Why don't you suggest HD4850 or GTS250. I think those are better option for the setup he has


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I think he is waiting for 
Fermi... so costly ones are not his choice...
Said bout HD4770..aisehi 
@vickybat
I have ASUS HD5850 only...thats only 1 available ATM


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 29, 2009)

Guys which mobo to go for phenom 2 955...ga ma 790gp - ud3h....ga ma 785gt - us2h...'

Guys any other suggestion for this...'


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Nov 29, 2009)

790GX or better like 790FX


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

^That is, if you are OCing. Otherwise, the GA-MA785GMT-UD2H is a great board, haiving better onboard graphics.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Guys which mobo to go for phenom 2 955...ga ma 790gp - ud3h....ga ma 785gt - us2h...'
> 
> Guys any other suggestion for this...'



GA-MA790GP-UD3H does not support DDR3 - So it will not be future proof

The mobo _Krow_ suggested supports DDR3

But I woild recommend MSI 790GX-G65


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks guys....'but I heard that ga ma785gt -us2h isint good in xfire...

  But its graphics and overall features r good...I kept in my choice and will go for it...but I want a vfm mobo as well as future proof so inquiring abt it...' 

Guys so which one to go for 790 or 785 chipset... I will b xfiring later and oc it sometimes... Any gigabyte mobo with prices...?


----------



## Anubis (Dec 1, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> thanks guys....'but I heard that ga ma785gt -us2h isint good in xfire...
> 
> But its graphics and overall features r good...I kept in my choice and will go for it...but I want a vfm mobo as well as future proof so inquiring abt it...'
> 
> Guys so which one to go for 790 or 785 chipset... I will b xfiring later and oc it sometimes... Any gigabyte mobo with prices...?



Asus M4A78T-E - 8.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P - 12k

Both support crossfire @ single 16x and dual 8x and DDR3


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2009)

ga ma785gt -us2h supports hybrid cf menas yuou can only CF this mobo's onboard gpu with twoi low end cards only namely - HD3450/3470.

On the other hand 790GX+SB750 supports true CF ... So you can use high end gpu's like
2x HD5850 

Gigabyte has this one :  GA-MA790GP-UD4H but it supports only DDR2 and the price is also around 8.2K

As you are going to setup CF in the future 790GX+SB750 would be your best bet that's why I'm sugesting MSI 790GX-G65 ( around 7K )


----------



## layzee (Dec 1, 2009)

MSI 790FX-GD70 is also decent but then it doesn't have onboard graphics and might be a little more expensive


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2009)

^^ Yup, it's around Rs. 9.5-10K


----------



## sjoardar (Dec 2, 2009)

Finally!! Less than a month before the warranty expires, I got off my b*** and got my malfunctioning Samsung DVD writer replaced through the vendor Supreme Technologies. And it's working! Now I have two _working _DVD writers!

The after sales service of Supreme Technologies has improved and degraded, I would say! "Improved", because they did not make me wait for an hour as they did last time when I went seeking the replacement of a malfunctioning HDD a couple of years ago. "Degraded", because it took me 10 days to get it back and they did not call me as they had promised. Ah well, it wasn't a mission critical component after all, and at least I got it back!


----------



## layzee (Dec 10, 2009)

^^
Their after sale services might have imrpoved but not their prices!!


----------



## stonecaper (Dec 10, 2009)

I Would like to share my ordeal....

26/10 i bought an LG 22x DVD-rw from Saboo comp.5 days back..it refused to burn....or Burnt Successfully..But wont read it.I called up LG customer care,they gave a Saltlake..Which did Not exist.Called them again..they gave a Dalhousie address...Went there...they told as its imported they wouldn't repair it.Went to saboo again...given it to repair...And still waiting for their call


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 13, 2009)

Friends...
Help me out.
My mashi is in need of updating her pc.
She has scraped around Rs.15000(max) for the purpose.
We will only change the cpu,mobo,ram,hdd,dvdrw and the smps(and if possible,add a new mouse&keyboard).

Can anybody suggest something?
I have my final mbbs exam within a month so cant delve into much details at the momment myself.

Proposed usage:movies,music with an occasional game.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 13, 2009)

Processor: Athlon II X2 240 - 3k
Motherboard: Biostar A785GE - 3.3k(HD 4200 is a very good IGP. Plays HD with eaze and directX 10.1 complaint)
RAM: Transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz - 1.9k
HDD: Seagate 500GB SATAII 7200.12 series- 2.4k
Cabinet: Zebronics Bijli ATX - 1.1k
SMPS: Gigabyte Superb 460W - 2.2k
Optical Drive: L.G. GH22NS30 SATA/Samsung SH-S22F SATA - 1.1k

Total - 15.2k

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




stonecaper said:


> I Would like to share my ordeal....
> 
> 26/10 i bought an LG 22x DVD-rw from Saboo comp.5 days back..it refused to burn....or Burnt Successfully..But wont read it.I called up LG customer care,they gave a Saltlake..Which did Not exist.Called them again..they gave a Dalhousie address...Went there...they told as its imported they wouldn't repair it.Went to saboo again...given it to repair...And still waiting for their call



Its parallel Import boss


----------



## sjoardar (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi thunder.02dragon! I am sorry, phone connection was so bad that I could not make out what you were trying to say about the delivery day you preferred. I know that your old schedule has changed and you are even more busy these days, so please let me know the day(s) of the week and the time preferable to you. Since I do not know your present routine, I did not want to call you lest I should interrupt you in the middle of something important.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 7, 2010)

Please guys tell me the location of Rashi Peripheral(19 R N Mukharjee Road)..........


----------



## Revolution (Mar 8, 2010)

And,where is Jai Mahavira ?


----------



## mrbgupta (Mar 8, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Please guys tell me the location of Rashi Peripheral(19 R N Mukharjee Road)..........



Near BBD Bag
Ph:40011603/ 1604


----------



## Revolution (Mar 9, 2010)

mrbgupta said:


> Near BBD Bag
> Ph:40011603/ 1604


Thanks!
Can u tell me the exact location ?




Need help!
Where can I get 512MB version of any of the following video cards in Kolkata ?
HD 4650
9500GT
HD4670
And who sells Zotac in Kolkata ?

Yesterday went to Chandni again.
The day was worse than previous.
Can't find any 512MB version of video card except 8400GS.....
Each and every mfcker shop keeper were pushing me to sell 1GB version and XFX brand.
Other brand were rare.
Could not find any sign of Zotac.
Only palit 9600GT 512MB was available for 4.6K+ at Arihant(there was single card and sealed was broken and I had 4.5K ATM)
Tirupati was selling palit 9600GT 512MB for 4.8K+ and EVGA 9600 512MB7.5K+(very expensive)
And 450VX@4.1K+,550VX@5.6K+.
Ultimately I felt that I was a looser and the shopkeepers were rulers of the market.


----------



## mrbgupta (Mar 9, 2010)

You can try Velocity Compusystem adjacent to madras resturant chandni metro


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2010)

Yesterday bought Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @5K(all) from   M.D.Computer,Kolkata.
Unfortunate video gone kaput in first 30min.....


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2010)

^You mean the card went kaput? Did you get it replaced?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Yesterday bought Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @5K(all) from   M.D.Computer,Kolkata.
> Unfortunate video gone kaput in first 30min.....



WHAT? 30min only? well i think the card was really old. bad piece, bad luck   so the wires gave up or the cooler stopped working for a moment. any sound? or any smell? coming out of card?


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 18, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Yesterday bought Palit 9600GT 512MB DDR3 @5K(all) from   M.D.Computer,Kolkata.
> Unfortunate video gone kaput in first 30min.....


Could have gone for ATi cards, they're cheap and have performance edges


----------



## Revolution (Mar 19, 2010)

I have tested the card with my both PCs.
Both PC could not start with card but running fine with my old XFX 7600G.
Yesterday went to Tirupati for RMA.
They took my card and told me to wait.
After 1hour they told me there is no problem and show me running the card with 3D Mark.
But when I ask for temp. they denied to show me.
When my card gone kaput temp. was very high but Speedfan shown 70C.
And even the surface of the board of the card was more hot cos when I touched that my finger was almost  burnt.
I think they done some thing with the card between that 1hour.
still card running very hot.....
I'm totally confused.
Is there any method(software) to check video card if that is OK or not ?


----------

